# This or That



## jusnikki

This is a game that I have played and thought you all may like it. 
All you do is list two items. The next poster chooses one and then 
they list two item for the next person to choose from. (I did a search
and didn't find anything, if it's been played before.....so what let's play 
it again, lol)

Example:
Apples or oranges

poster:
oranges

chocolate or vanilla....and so

You can keep it food or whatever floats your boat...

I'll start, 




spaghetti or lasagna


----------



## Snip 13

lasagna

Tomatoes or lemons


----------



## jusnikki

lemons


chicken or shrimp


----------



## Snip 13

Shrimp

Chocolate or vanilla


----------



## jusnikki

Vanilla



Garlic sauce or tomato sauce


----------



## Snip 13

Tomato sauce

rice or pasta


----------



## mudbug

pasta

guitars or piano?


----------



## jusnikki

Piano

Lagasse or Fieri


----------



## Snip 13

Lagasse

Cherry or fig


----------



## ChefJune

Cherry

cake or cookies


----------



## mudbug

cookies

frosting or filling


----------



## jusnikki

Frosting


white or wheat


----------



## chopper

Wheat

Crackers or chips?


----------



## jusnikki

Chips

Pizza or Pasta


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Pasta

Onion or garlic


----------



## Timothy

Garlic

chocolate or caramel


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Chocolate

Cinnamon or sugar


----------



## mudbug

cinnamon

lunch or brunch?


----------



## jusnikki

lunch

Beer or wine


----------



## babetoo

beer ice cold in a bottle.

vodka or gin


----------



## DaveSoMD

gin ( with tonic & lime) 

Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Frozen yogurt but only if it's a fruit flavor.

apple pie or pumpkin pie


----------



## chopper

Pumpkin pie!

Salt or pepper?


----------



## hamm4

Pepper
Hot soup or cold soup


----------



## msmofet

hamm4 said:


> Hot soup or cold soup


Hot soup

white clam sauce or red clam sauce?


----------



## ChefJune

white clam sauce


cake or pie?


----------



## hamm4

Cake
Lemons or limes


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Limes

Orange juice or pineapple juice


----------



## buckytom

oj.

scungilli or calamari?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Scungilli
Spotted Dick or Sussex Pond Pudding


----------



## JGDean

Sussex Pond Pudding (Great Granny was from Wales)

Limpets or sardines


----------



## Selkie

sardines

train (food) or plane (food)


----------



## JGDean

Train definitely

expesso or cappacino


----------



## Selkie

cappacino

oysters or snails


----------



## Timothy

Selkie said:


> oysters or snails


 
Oysters! (Yer killin me! I want both!)

Bread or Rice


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Rice

Baked potato or mashed potato


----------



## hamm4

Mashed potatoes

Lamb chops or pork chops


----------



## Selkie

Lamb Chops, grilled.

Corn or peas


----------



## babetoo

peas

veggie or fruit


----------



## hamm4

Veggie

Soup or stew


----------



## Timothy

Soup

Dry Wine or Sweet Wine


----------



## chopper

Sweet wine. 

This for you guys out there:
Ginger or Mary Ann??


----------



## Timothy

chopper said:


> Sweet wine.
> 
> This for you guys out there:
> Ginger or Mary Ann??


 
Mary Ann in a New York Minute

Vegetable oil or EVOO


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Evoo
Ox tongue or Lambs tongue


----------



## Selkie

Lamb's tongue

Rice Wine Vinegar or Balsamic Vinegar


----------



## Aunt Bea

Balsamic

Ox tail or Lobster tail


----------



## Selkie

Lobster tail - ANY day of the week!!! 

Cod or Halibut


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Cod

Godiva or Lindt


----------



## DaveSoMD

Lindt 

cheese & anchovies or cheese & pepperoni


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Cheese and peperoni

Oregano or basil


----------



## Selkie

Basil

Chocolate or vanilla


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Chocolate
Hungarian Salami or Italian Salami


----------



## hamm4

Italian salami

Oysters or clams


----------



## Timothy

hamm4 said:


> Oysters or clams


 
Oysters!

Spinach or Kale?


----------



## hamm4

Kale

Ice cream or sherbet


----------



## Selkie

ice cream

candy sprinkles or nuts


----------



## chopper

Nuts

Dogs or cats?


----------



## Dawgluver

Dogs

Popcorn or potato chips


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Popcorn

Chicken or fish


----------



## Timothy

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Chicken or fish


 
Chicken

Blue M&M's  or  Red M&M's


----------



## Dawgluver

Red M&Ms

Chocolate chip cookies or ginger snaps?


----------



## Aunt Bea

CCC

Brownies or Blondies


----------



## hamm4

Brownies

Beef burger or turkey burger


----------



## Dawgluver

Beef burger!

Mushrooms or shallots?


----------



## hamm4

Mushrooms

Black beans or pinto beans


----------



## Selkie

pinto beans

Louisiana Hot Sauce or Tabasco Hot Sauce


----------



## Dawgluver

Tough call.  

Tabasco sauce (especially the Chipotle)

Parmesan or pecorino romano?


----------



## hamm4

Parmesan

Green peppers or red peppers


----------



## chopper

Red!!!  They are like candy!

Red licorice or black?


----------



## Dawgluver

Black!  

Gummy bears or gummy worms?


----------



## hamm4

Gummy bears

Crawfish or shrimp


----------



## Selkie

shrimp

beignets or raised glazed


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Raised glazed

baked turkey or baked ham


----------



## Dawgluver

Baked ham.

Paper or plastic?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Paper

Google or Yahoo


----------



## hamm4

Google

Flavored water or unflavored water


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Unflavored water

Caramel or butterscotch?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Caramel
Congratulations or Congratulations


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Bolas De Fraile said:
			
		

> Caramel
> Congratulations or Congratulations



Lol  Personally I prefer congrats. I always have trouble remembering how to spell out the whole word.

Puppies or kittens?


----------



## Timothy

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Puppies or kittens?


 
Kittens!

Seaweed Salad or Coleslaw?


----------



## Selkie

Coleslaw

Beans or Potato Salad


----------



## DaveSoMD

Potato Salad 

hamburgers or hot dogs


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hamburgers

chili.. with or without beans


----------



## Selkie

without beans

potato chips or cheese curls


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Potato chips

Red grapes or green grapes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Green grapes




jusnikki said:


> You can keep it food or whatever floats your boat.



Saltwater or freshwater


----------



## Selkie

fresh water

crawls or swims


----------



## Dawgluver

Swims

Tostitos or Doritos?


----------



## babetoo

tostitos


steak or chicken


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I love both, but I would pick steak first!! 

roasted potato slices or baked potato


----------



## Timothy

Vanilla Bean said:


> roasted potato slices or baked potato


 
Roasted potato slices. They can be seasoned more easily than an entire spud.


Navel Orange or Mandarin Orange?


----------



## Dawgluver

Timothy said:
			
		

> Roasted potato slices. They can be seasoned more easily than an entire spud.
> 
> Navel Orange or Mandarin Orange?



Navel

Gala apple or braeburn apple?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hmm.. I have had both, but I can't remember what each of them taste like. I love all apples but Red Delicious. Since I can't decide, I'll just pick Gala.

plain popcorn or with butter and salt


----------



## Timothy

Vanilla Bean said:


> plain popcorn or with butter and salt


 
Plain popcorn is too bland for me. Butter and seasoning salt for sure!



Hot Sausage or Mild Sausage?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

mild.. the hot tends to be too hot for me... I do like hot in some pasta dishes, though.

on a roll... hot dog or italian sausage


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hot dog

French fries or baked beans


----------



## Vanilla Bean

french fries

Sloppy Joes or a Pulled-pork sandwich


----------



## Dawgluver

PP

Mint chocolate chip ice cream or coffee ice cream?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

mint chocolate chip

fruit smoothie or a milkshake


----------



## PattY1

Dawgluver said:


> PP
> 
> Mint chocolate chip ice cream or coffee ice cream?



Coffee Ice Cream

Taco's or Fajita's ?


----------



## Dawgluver

Smoothie, and tacos

Shrimp or scallops?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

grrr.. hard one!  I'll say shrimp

garlic bread.. with cheese or without


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Without

Day or Night


----------



## PattY1

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Without
> 
> Day or Night




Night

salty or sweet


----------



## Vanilla Bean

salty

pretzels or corn chips


----------



## Dawgluver

Vanilla Bean said:
			
		

> salty
> 
> pretzels or corn chips



Corn chips!  (pretzels nasty)

Candy corn or jelly beans?


----------



## PattY1

Dawgluver said:


> Corn chips!  (pretzels nasty)
> 
> Candy corn or jelly beans?




Jelly Beans

Spring or Summer


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Spring

Winter or Fall


----------



## PattY1

Vanilla Bean said:


> Spring
> 
> Winter or Fall



Fall

awake or asleep


----------



## Selkie

awake (_Gotta do stuff... can't do it while asleep!_ )

Fork or Spoon?


----------



## Aunt Bea

Fork

Whipped cream or CoolWhip


----------



## Vanilla Bean

whipped cream

peas.. canned or frozen/fresh


----------



## Timothy

Vanilla Bean said:


> peas.. canned or frozen/fresh


 
Frozen peas. Love em right out of the freezer on a hot day!


Nigiri Sushi or Sushi Rolls?


----------



## Dawgluver

Have no idea.  Rolls.

Walleye or salmon?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

* I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 SUSHI!!!!!*

Pizza & beer or pizza & red wine


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Walleye. 
Pizza and rootbeer.

Poka dots or stripes


----------



## Timothy

Dawgluver said:


> Have no idea. Rolls.


 


Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> * I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUSHI!!!!!*


 
I see a trend here...


----------



## babetoo

what is going on? how bout 

pepsi or coke?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

_to answer purple... stripes_

coke

on a salad.. homemade croutons or store-bought


----------



## Selkie

home made croutons

creamy dressing or vinegrette?


----------



## Aunt Bea

creamy blue

Almond Joy or Mounds


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Almond joy

Chalk board or white board


----------



## DaveSoMD

Chalk Board 

white eggs or brown eggs


----------



## Selkie

brown eggs

hash browns or grits?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Hash browns!

Records or mp3's


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

MP3s. Do they still make records?

Country or Hip Hop


----------



## Vanilla Bean

country

blueberry muffins or  apple turnovers


----------



## Selkie

blueberry muffins

Chinese or Japanese?


----------



## Dawgluver

Both!  

Oh, OK.  Chinese

Italian or Greek food?


----------



## PattY1

Dawgluver said:


> Both!
> 
> Oh, OK.  Chinese
> 
> Italian or Greek food?



Italian

hard or soft (cheese)


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hard

if you like olives... green or black
if you don't.. artichokes or asparagus


----------



## PattY1

Vanilla Bean said:


> hard
> 
> if you like olives... green or black
> if you don't.. artichokes or asparagus



To eat out of hand, green, in Mexican food black

asparagus

Turkey or Chicken


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Turkey

Beef or Tofu


----------



## chopper

Beef

Snow or rain?


----------



## Selkie

snow

elevator or escalator?


----------



## Aunt Bea

elevator- I am deathly afraid of escalators!

Soft tacos or Hard shell


----------



## vagriller

hard

sugar or honey


----------



## babetoo

honey 

pecans or walnuts


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Walnuts bt just a tiny bit.

Face watch or digital watch


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Face watch
Cartier or Rolex


----------



## Selkie

Cartier

Mantle clock with gong or wall-mount cuckoo clock?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Mantle clock.

Red, green or blue


----------



## Vanilla Bean

red

tomato or chicken noodle soup


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rolex

The Beatles or The Rolling Stones


----------



## ChefJune

Sir Loin, you came late to the party.... 

chicken noodle

French fries or potato chips


----------



## Vanilla Bean

french fries

corn or green beans for a side dish


----------



## LPBeier

Green Beans 

Spring or Fall


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Fall

spend a week in a cabin or in a hotel


----------



## Selkie

Hotel... if I'm paying, I want to be served.

island or mountain?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

island

bath or shower


----------



## DaveSoMD

shower

nutmeg or allspice


----------



## ChefJune

Shower

Lake or Ocean


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Allspice
Lake

Crunchy or chewy


----------



## jusnikki

chewy


salty or sweet


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Sweet

Radio or TV


----------



## jusnikki

TV

summer or winter


----------



## DaveSoMD

summer 

zucchini or yellow squash


----------



## babetoo

yellow squash

cough or sneeze


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sneeze

with your pasta dish.. garlic bread or dinner roll


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

garlic bread

Tomato sauce or Alfredo sauce


----------



## Vanilla Bean

alfredo for sure!

plain baked botato or twice-baked potato


----------



## Selkie

Twice Baked (with a sprinkling of smoked paprika!)

Rye or Honey Wheat?


----------



## hamm4

Rye

Acorn squash or butternut squash


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Butternut

zucchini or cucumber


----------



## hamm4

Cucumber

Grapefruit or oranges


----------



## babetoo

oranges

true or false


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

False
A cup or D cup


----------



## PattY1

Bolas De Fraile said:


> False
> A cup or D cup



A cup the only people that like D cup are men!!

water or milk


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Water
PC or Libertarian.


----------



## Selkie

libertarian

short-order cook or baker?


----------



## ChefJune

baker

Shortbread cookies or cut-out sugar cookies


----------



## Vanilla Bean

short-bread

on a sandwich.. lettuce or not


----------



## Selkie

No lettuce

English Muffin or Bagel?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bagel, with cream cheese and lox, please

Airplane or the train?


----------



## Selkie

It used to be airplane, but these days... *train*! (less hassle!)

luggage: Check-in or carry-on?


----------



## ChefJune

depends upon whether or not I can ship wine back from my destionation, but in general: CARRY-ON!

re: sweet potatoes... candied or baked


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Baked

Snickers bar or Babe Ruth bar


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'll take one of each, thank you

Layer cake, or fruit pie?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Fruit pie

On a hotdog: mustard or ketchup


----------



## ChefJune

mustard!

Baked Macaroni & Cheese or Kraft Dinner


----------



## PattY1

ChefJune said:


> mustard!
> 
> Baked Macaroni & Cheese or Kraft Dinner



Baked

Miracle Whip or Mayonnaise


----------



## Selkie

Miracle Whip

On a hot dog: relish or onions?


----------



## jusnikki

Relish


soup or salad


----------



## DaveSoMD

That's a hard choice... 

Soup (it is raining today) 

Steak:  Ribeye or T-bone


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rib eye

Heinz 57 or A1?


----------



## DaveSoMD

A1 

mashed potatoes with skins or without skins


----------



## Selkie

without skins (creamy is my first choice)

Baked Russet potato or Baked sweet potato?


----------



## babetoo

baked sweet potato

hot or cold


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cold

Top or bottom?


----------



## hamm4

Top

Salmon: fillets or steaks


----------



## Selkie

fillets - _I guess. I'm not certain I know the difference_.

sardines or anchovies?


----------



## Aunt Bea

anchovies

thin crust or thick


----------



## Selkie

thin (_New York-style. I never could get used to Chicago deep dish._)

cake or pie?


----------



## Aunt Bea

pie

with cheese or a la mode


----------



## DaveSoMD

a la mode 

Cool Whip or Redi-whip


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Cool Whip

Jello or pudding


----------



## DaveSoMD

pudding 

automatic drip or percolated


----------



## ChefJune

> fillets - _I guess. I'm not certain I know the difference_.


Steaks are cut crosswise from the fish, fillets are taken off each side.

percolated

Herb tea or regular


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Regular

domestic beer or imported


----------



## ChefJune

allergic to hops.  No beer for me. 

Brisket or Short Ribs


----------



## jusnikki

short ribs


potato salad or pasta salad


----------



## ChefJune

potato salad

pancakes or waffles


----------



## Selkie

waffles - I like the crunch!

ice cream or frozen yogurt?


----------



## jusnikki

Ice cream

fruit or veggies


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

fruit

Italian or Chinese?


----------



## Selkie

Chinese

Haggis or octopus?


----------



## Dawgluver

Octopus.  

Heinz or Hunts ketchup


----------



## buckytom

heinz

grilled or bbq?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Bbq

Office plants: real or fake


----------



## Zereh

Real!

Dark chocolate or milk?


----------



## DaveSoMD

Dark 

Popsicle or Fudgesicle


----------



## Selkie

fudgesicle

tent or open sky?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Open sky unless it's raining.

Pen or pencil


----------



## Selkie

_If it's raining, I'm enjoying the warmth and comfort of a hotel or motel!_ 

Pen (_fountain pen_)

Live Theatre or Live Sporting Event?


----------



## ChefJune

Live Theater

Fried Chicken or Roast chicken


----------



## babetoo

fried chicken

cheese cake or cottage cheese


----------



## Aunt Bea

cheese cake

bourbon or vodka


----------



## jusnikki

bourbon

call or text


----------



## hamm4

Text

Cream or milk


----------



## jusnikki

cream

sushi or salmon


----------



## hamm4

Sushi

Canned or frozen vegetables


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Frozen vegetables

Candle or oil lamp


----------



## chopper

Candle

Sweet potato fries or tater tots?


----------



## Selkie

tater tots (_crunchy_)

venison or veal?


----------



## Aunt Bea

veal

Cabin in the woods or a cruise ship


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Cabin in the woods

Bach or Beehtovin


----------



## Selkie

Bach

Chihuahua or Great Dane?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Great dane

Gas or electric


----------



## chopper

Depends on what you are asking.  Gas for stove top. Electric for oven. 

Tent camping or trailer camping?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Tent camping! 

Snow shoes or cross country skis


----------



## chopper

Cross country skis!

Hiking or biking?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Hiking

Desktop or laptop


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

desktop

black tea or green


----------



## babetoo

black

dog or cat


----------



## Aunt Bea

Hot *dog*

Sausage patty or link


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Patty

Winter squash or summer squash


----------



## Dawgluver

Summer squash

Gummy bears or jelly beans?


----------



## chopper

Gummy bears. 

Swimming or boating?


----------



## Dawgluver

Swimming.

Snorkeling or scuba diving?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

If I were licensed, scuba diving. Since I'm not, I'll have to settle for snorkeling.

Fishing: off the bank or in a canoe?


----------



## Aunt Bea

bank

charcoal or gas


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Charcoal

Fireplace or wood stove


----------



## chopper

Fireplace. On the deck outside!

Dutch oven or crock pot?


----------



## Dawgluver

Crockpot

Single or double kitchen sink?


----------



## Aunt Bea

Double

Dishwasher or by hand


----------



## Dawgluver

Say what?!? Dishwasher!

Macaroni or vermicelli?


----------



## babetoo

vermicelli

duncan doughnuts or starbucks?


----------



## Dawgluver

Lol, Babe!  

Starbucks

Hot or iced tea?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Hot.

Christmas tree: artificial or real


----------



## babetoo

artificial

bananas or oranges


----------



## Aunt Bea

oranges

steak or lasagna


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Steak. Still a little too warm for lasagna.

Brocoli or cauliflower


----------



## ChefJune

both!

Arabbiata or Puttanesca


----------



## Selkie

???
I've never heard of Arabbiata, so I guess puttanesca.

Documentary or musical?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Musical!

Ceiling lamp or table lamp


----------



## ChefJune

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Musical!
> 
> Ceiling lamp or table lamp


 
Do YOU eat that?

table lamp

peanuts or popcorn


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Peanuts

Gloves or mittens?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

ChefJune said:
			
		

> Do YOU eat that?
> 
> table lamp
> 
> peanuts or popcorn



Huh? Eat what?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:
			
		

> Peanuts
> 
> Gloves or mittens?



Gloves

Honeydew or cantalope


----------



## Aunt Bea

What gives the musk melon its musk?  Put em up, put em up!   Cowardly Lion (sort of)

Cantaloupe

Olives black or green


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Black

Art museum or science museum


----------



## chopper

Science

Pizza-take out or home made??


----------



## babetoo

take out

smile or frown


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Definitely smile.

Passenger or driver


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Driver. I am not comfortable unless I have control of the vehicle.

Standard shift or automatic?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Standard for sure.

News paper or magazine


----------



## Dawgluver

I read more newspapers.  Newspaper.

Tortillas or lefse?


----------



## babetoo

tortillas 

ketchup or mustard?


----------



## chopper

Ketchup

Left handed or right handed?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Right handed (with a few exceptions)

Sunset or sunrise


----------



## ChefJune

Sunrise


Bacon or Sausage


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

With eggs, bacon. With pancakes or waffles, sausage

Eggs over easy or scrambled?


----------



## Kayelle

Over easy, although I steam them with a few drops of water and a lid, so no need to turn over.

Bottled dressing or home made?


----------



## ChefJune

Only home made ever, for the last 35 years.

Salmon or tuna (fresh on both accounts)


----------



## Kayelle

Tuna!!  Seared rare! Somewhere along life's highway I developed and intense dislike for cooked Salmon.  Don't exactly remember when.  Lox and bagels is a love story though.  Referring to my Jewish husband.

White rice, or brown?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

brown

Philadelphia cream cheese or mascarpone?


----------



## ChefJune

Mascarpone, but they are not really close enough for good comparison, imho.

Wheat thins or Triscuits


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Triscuits

Hot chocolate: with or without mini marshmallows


----------



## Aunt Bea

With whipped cream and a shot of peppermint schnapps, no marshmallows!

Pumpkin pie or Pecan pie


----------



## Kayelle

Pecan Pie.

Peecan or pacan?


----------



## chopper

"pacan"

Big dogs or little dogs?


----------



## Dawgluver

All dogs!  

Okay, little dogs.  Very difficult.

Persian or Siamese cat?


----------



## babetoo

persian

hot fudge or caramel sauce


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Caramel

Tennis shoes or sandals


----------



## hamm4

Sandals

TV or radio


----------



## chopper

Radio

Talk radio or music radio?


----------



## babetoo

music radio

soft or hard


----------



## hamm4

Soft

Book or kindle


----------



## chopper

Book
Guns or Bow?


----------



## hamm4

Bow

Hair: long or short


----------



## chopper

Long


----------



## chopper

chopper said:
			
		

> Long



Oops. I hit send before finishing. 

Facial hair or clean shave?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Really depends on the guy. Unless you meant girl. Then I'll go with clean shaven over facial hair. 

Backpack or shoulder bag


----------



## ChefJune

Shoulder bag


Hot fudge sundae or banana split


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Banana split.

I'll give you guys the choice my hubby makes every morning when he gets dressed.

Dark grey or black


----------



## Kayelle

Dark Grey

CNN or Fox?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

CNN

True story or fairy tale?


----------



## Aunt Bea

Truth

French fries or baked


----------



## ChefJune

Baked (no sour cream)

Cheeseburger or Plain burger


----------



## jusnikki

cheese burger


milk or cream


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Milk

Laugh or cry


----------



## babetoo

laugh

short or tall


----------



## jusnikki

tall


pototoes or carrots


----------



## hamm4

Potatoes

Snap peas or frozen peas


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Snap peas

Red or green hot sauce


----------



## chopper

Red

OJ or grape juice


----------



## hamm4

Grape juice

Whip cream or cool whip


----------



## chopper

Whipped cream (with a little sugar, please)

Morning person or night owl?


----------



## hamm4

Night owl (definitely)

Chocolate cookies or chocolate chip cookies


----------



## chopper

Chocolate chip

NCIS or CSI?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

NCIS (the characters crack me up)

Duck or goose


----------



## ChefJune

Goose

Chopped liver or Pate


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pate

Chinese food or Pilipino food?


----------



## ChefJune

Filipino (if home made)

Carbonara or Alfredo


----------



## babetoo

alfredo

salad or soup


----------



## jusnikki

salad

breakfast or dinner


----------



## chopper

Breakfast. Actually breakfast is great for dinner!  Lol. 

Easier to raise...boys or girls??


----------



## Dawgluver

Boys

Bacon or ham?


----------



## hamm4

Bacon

Chicken or Turkey


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Turkey

Cream soup or clear broth


----------



## hamm4

Clear broth

Stew or soup


----------



## chopper

Soup. 

With or without crackers?


----------



## Steve Kroll

Had a big, puffy omelet tonight.


----------



## hamm4

With crackers

Scrambled or fried eggs


----------



## chopper

Scrambled. 

Wall to wall carpet or area rugs?


----------



## hamm4

Area rugs

Beer: can or bottle


----------



## Dawgluver

Bottle.  Sol with lime please.

Beagle or poodle?


----------



## chopper

Beagle

Love seat or chairs?


----------



## Dawgluver

Good answer!

Chair

Memory foam or pillowtop mattress?


----------



## hamm4

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> Bottle.  Sol with lime please.
> 
> Beagle or poodle?



Lime and olives here


----------



## hamm4

Pillow topped

Hard or soft mattress


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Hard mattress. 

House plants: ferns or ivy


----------



## Selkie

ferns... they don't grow out of control like ivy does.

Rocker or recliner?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Recliner

Car or truck?


----------



## lifesaver

Car

(Grapes)  Green or Red?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Green

Peaches or plums?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Plums if they are fesh and ripe.

Lettuce or tomato


----------



## babetoo

lettuce

night or day


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Day

Bath or shower?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Shower

Potato chips or corn chips


----------



## hamm4

Potato chips

Sour cream chips or barbecue chips


----------



## Dawgluver

Mmm. Sour cream and onion chips.

Parsley or cilantro?


----------



## babetoo

cilantro

mexican or italian


----------



## hamm4

Italian

Steak fries or French fries


----------



## Dawgluver

French fries

Babe!  I'm so glad you're feeling better!

Manicure or pedicure?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Pedicure

Chocolate milk or whole milk


----------



## chopper

Chocolate

Camping or hotel?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Potato chips

In a roast beef sandwich, Swiss or Cheddar


----------



## buckytom

cheddar, extra sharp!

clam chowder: manhattan or new england.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

chopper said:
			
		

> Chocolate
> 
> Camping or hotel?



Camping

As for BT's clam chowder choice, I'll pass on both.

Computer background: picture or pattern


----------



## cara

picture..

sea or mountains?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Sea

Dried flowers or artificial flowers


----------



## ChefJune

neither. Fresh.

White clam sauce or Red clam sauce


----------



## babetoo

have to pass on clam sauce. 

mac salad or potato salad


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Potato salad.

Calvin or Hobbes


----------



## lifesaver

Hobbes

Beach or Lake


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

beach

Surf board or body board?


----------



## vitauta

surf board

ipad or vita blender


----------



## Dawgluver

Que??  Ipad!

Kindle or Nook?


----------



## babetoo

neither

movie or book


----------



## vitauta

book on my nook

jimmy kimmel or jimmy fallon


----------



## vitauta

fallon

two and a half men, or dancing with the stars?


----------



## chopper

Neither

Survivor or Top Shot?


----------



## Dawgluver

Two and a Half Men, and Survivor!  Love Dwts, but Men is on daily.

Curious about the new TAAHM, may not be as good.

Ham hocks or pickled pig's feet?


----------



## hamm4

Survivor

American Idol or Dancing with the Stars


----------



## Dawgluver

We got on at the same time, Hamm.

Dwts

Ham hocks or pickled pig's feet?


----------



## hamm4

Lol.
Ham hocks

Beef liver or Chicken livers


----------



## vitauta

vitauta said:


> fallon
> 
> two and a half men, or dancing with the stars?




(both shows debut tonight.  can't wait to see what ashton's got for us--besides the full monty, that is!)


----------



## Dawgluver

vitauta said:
			
		

> (both shows debut tonight.  can't wait to see what ashton's got for us--besides the full monty, that is!)



Not that there's anything wrong with Ashton's full monty...nice Iowa boy.

Chicken livers.

Oysters, raw or smoked?


----------



## hamm4

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> Not that there's anything wrong with Ashton's full monty...nice Iowa boy.
> 
> Chicken livers.
> 
> Oysters, raw or smoked?



Smoked

Yams or sweet potatoes


----------



## Dawgluver

Will defer.  Both are gross.


----------



## Dawgluver

vitauta said:
			
		

> (both shows debut tonight.  can't wait to see what ashton's got for us--besides the full monty, that is!)



I have to watch the season finale of Hell's Kitchen.  Will miss Ashton's full monty.  Need to invest in some of that Tivo tech.


----------



## vitauta

hamm4 said:


> Smoked
> 
> Yams or sweet potatoes




i thought we established that yams and sweet potatoes are the same thing.
sweet potato pie is awesome....


----------



## Dawgluver

vitauta said:
			
		

> i thought we established that yams and sweet potatoes are the same thing.
> sweet potato pie is awesome....



I'm not sure, are they?  There are some subtle differences...or maybe that's bananas and plantains.

Ha!  Bananas or plantains?


----------



## hamm4

vitauta said:
			
		

> i thought we established that yams and sweet potatoes are the same thing.
> sweet potato pie is awesome....



No they are not the same thing. If you ever had a sweet potato there is a difference.


----------



## vitauta

hamm4 said:


> No they are not the same thing. If you ever had a sweet potato there is a difference.



please, do tell--how do they differ? which do you like?


----------



## hamm4

Sweet potatoes are sweeter than yams which are a little stringy and drier . A white sweet potato is very yummy.


----------



## hamm4

Sweet potatoes are smaller than yams. Most people buy yams because they are cheaper.


----------



## Dawgluver

hamm4 said:
			
		

> Sweet potatoes are sweeter than yams which are a little stringy and drier . A white sweet potato is very yummy.



I may check out a white sweet potato.  I love rhutabagas and turnips with sugar and butter, they are also different.


----------



## hamm4

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> I may check out a white sweet potato.  I love rhutabagas and turnips with sugar and butter, they are also different.


Two other veggies people thimk are the same. I love rhutabagas cooked in smoke Turkey and chicken broth.


----------



## Dawgluver

hamm4 said:
			
		

> Two other veggies people thimk are the same. I love rhutabagas cooked in smoke Turkey and chicken broth.



OK, rhutabegas or turnips?

I found both to have a nice sharp flavor, different than sweet potatoes or yams, which, I agree, are different.


----------



## hamm4

Ok to get the game on track 
Fish or meat


----------



## joesfolk

meat 

work outside the home or homemaking?


----------



## hamm4

Work outside the home

Camping or hotel room


----------



## joesfolk

hotel room....mostly


cinnamon or nutmeg


----------



## hamm4

Mmmm I like both
Nutmeg

Sugar or splenda


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Sugar but because of hubby I use splenda.

Coastal or inland?


----------



## Somebunny

Coastal

Long or short hair?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Depends on guy, girl, curly, straight, dog, cat... Usually on girls long hair. On guys it really depends on the guy and the hair. Dogs, short hair. Cats, either.

Beef jerky or beef sticks


----------



## ChefJune

have never eaten either. 

Saltines or Ritz


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Saltines

Art Photos: color or black and white


----------



## jusnikki

black and white



gold or silver


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Silver

Night in the city or night in the woods


----------



## jusnikki

City


italian food or american food


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Italian

Beef or chicken?


----------



## jusnikki

Beef


coffee or tea


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Coffee

ToMAYto or toMAHto?


----------



## jusnikki

ToMayto lol


pototo soup or onion soup


----------



## ChefJune

Potato Soup

Baby Backs or Country Ribs


----------



## jusnikki

That's a hard one...
baby backs



duck or turkey


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Turkey

Pie or tart


----------



## jusnikki

pie


dressing or stuffing


----------



## chopper

Dressing when I was a kid, but here in Colorado, everyone says stuffing and they laugh at me if I say dressing. So now it's stuffing.


----------



## chopper

Oops...

Race car or race horse?


----------



## Dawgluver

Funny, when we go to PA, they call dressing/stuffing "filling".  I haven't heard it called that anywhere else.

Car.

Creamed corn or corn on the cob?


----------



## chopper

Corn on the cob. 

Yellow corn or white...or both on one cob?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Both on one cob.

Sweater or sweatshirt


----------



## babetoo

sweater

hat or beanie


----------



## hamm4

Hat

Mittens or gloves


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Gloves. Hate mittens.

Pirate or ninja


----------



## Dawgluver

Pirate!

Grossest- Nose hair or ear hair?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Ew. If they are long enough to be visible it's a tie.

Hotizontal or vertival blinds


----------



## ChefJune

I'm guessing you meant hoRizontal!

Croissants or Bagels


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bagels

Football or hockey?


----------



## jusnikki

football

heels or flats


----------



## ChefJune

used to be heels. Now it's flats. 

Sweet potato pie or pumpkin pie


----------



## jusnikki

SUV or compact vehicle


----------



## chopper

Pumpkin pie and compact car. 

Digital or 35mm?


----------



## babetoo

digital

black and white or color


----------



## hamm4

Color

TiVo or live


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Internet (don't have a tv)

Sculpture or illustration?


----------



## jusnikki

sculpture ( I could have sworn I answered sweet pototo pie in my last answer)

Carpet or tile


----------



## hamm4

Tile (allergies)

Spring or fall


----------



## chopper

Fall

Frosting or icing?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Fall

Goldfish or tropical fish


----------



## Dawgluver

Tropical, and frosting

Pineapple or orange slices?


----------



## babetoo

orange slices

sweet potato or white potato


----------



## Dawgluver

White potato.

Sauerkraut or coleslaw?


----------



## hamm4

Coleslaw

Broccoli or broccoli rabe


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Brocoli

Plasma lamp or lava lamp?


----------



## ChefJune

what the heck are those?

Turnip Greens or Collards


----------



## jusnikki

Collards

Iced tea or hot tea


----------



## ChefJune

Iced tea (no sugar)

hash browns or home fries


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

ChefJune said:
			
		

> what the heck are those?
> 
> Turnip Greens or Collards



 Sadness. They are these!

http://www.lavalamp.com/

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plasma_globe

----------------------
Home fries

Scientific calculater or graphing calculater?


----------



## babetoo

have no clue what each is. 

olives or pickles


----------



## ChefJune

both

lobster or crab


----------



## jusnikki

neither, sorry, I hate seafood


cauliflower or brussell sprouts


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

cauliflower 

Potatoes or rice?


----------



## babetoo

rice

in or out


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

That's what a hamburger's all about!

If your talking about belly buttons, in.

Up or Down?


----------



## babetoo

down

mountains or beach


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

beach

West coast or east coast?


----------



## babetoo

west coast

san diego or los angles


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

San Diego

Grape fruit: white or pink?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Grapefruit?*







Pink, I guess

Lemonade or iced tea?


----------



## chopper

Iced tea. 

Ribs or chicken?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ribs

Beef ribs or pork ribs?


----------



## babetoo

pork 

day or night


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Day

Summer or winter?


----------



## babetoo

summer

open windows or air conditioner.


----------



## joesfolk

Depends on the weather but much of the time ...air conditioner.

carbs or protein


----------



## ChefJune

protein

tacos or enchiladas


----------



## jusnikki

Tacos


sausage or bacon


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bacon.....

Rice pudding....banana pudding


----------



## jusnikki

banana pudding

pancakes or waffles


----------



## ChefJune

waffles

pudding or parfait


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Parfait

Meat lasagna or vegetable lasagna


----------



## jusnikki

Do they both have riccotta cheese??
Is so neither. If not vegetable lasagna


fried fish or baked fish


----------



## babetoo

fried

peace or war


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

War, definitely. It's better for the economy.

Basketball or ice hockey?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Hockey. The players don't cry every time they fall down.

Salt and vinegar or ketchup


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

ketchup

McDonalds or Carl'sJr/Hardees


----------



## jusnikki

Hardees, they have the best breakfast


gas grill or charcoal grill


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Gas grill

Regular soda (pop) or diet soda (pop)


----------



## jusnikki

Regular soda 


wheat bread or white bread


----------



## babetoo

wheat bread

riding or walking


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Riding

Lifecycle or treadmill?


----------



## hamm4

Treadmill

Biscuits or muffins


----------



## ChefJune

Biscuits

jam or gravy


----------



## jusnikki

gravy


curtains or blinds


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Blinds! They're easier to clean

If you're building a house, windows or sliding glass doors?


----------



## jusnikki

Sliding glass doors, who needs windows..LOLOL


newspaper or magazines


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Magazines

Swiss cheese or Gruyére?


----------



## babetoo

swiss

french or italian bread


----------



## jusnikki

Italian


Fries or onion rings


----------



## babetoo

onion rings

mustard or mayo


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mayo, unless it's pastrami

Sugar or Splenda


----------



## babetoo

sadly (diabetic) splenda

false or true

sir are we the only ones playing this silly game?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

No, Nikki jumps in every once in a while. We're probably the only ones who have no place to go and all day not to get there.

True

Elevator or stairs?


----------



## hamm4

Elevator

Indoors or outdoors


----------



## chopper

Outdoors. 

Left handed or right handed?


----------



## hamm4

Right handed

Contacts or glasses


----------



## chopper

Glasses


----------



## chopper

Picnic table or blanket?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Blanket

Hot chocolate or chai


----------



## jusnikki

hot chocolate


jeans or slacks


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Jeans

Domestic beer or imported?


----------



## joesfolk

Niether...but if I have to choose, domestic


Watermelon or bananas


----------



## jusnikki

Watermelon 

rice or couscous


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Rice

Green beans or snap peas


----------



## babetoo

green beans

thanksgiving or christmas


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Christmas!

coniferous or deciduous


----------



## babetoo

coniferous

now or later


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Probably now. May not be a later.

Graphite or charcoal


----------



## hamm4

Charcoal

Rib eye or sirloin steak


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Ribeye (although bone in rib is slightly better still)

Monochromatic or complementary


----------



## babetoo

complementary

country or modern


----------



## Selkie

country

Incandescent or CFL (Compact Fluorescent Lighting)?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Cfl but only some of them.

Sour cream or butter


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sour cream

Just for sipping: Red wine or white?


----------



## chopper

white. 

Fall or Spring?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Spring

Crab or lobster?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Lobster by a tiny bit.

Leather or suede


----------



## babetoo

suede

mine or yours


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Yours. Mine's been taken over by cats!


Bread or rolls?


----------



## chopper

Wow. That is a tough one!  Bread I guess. 

Ice cream;  float or sundae?


----------



## Dawgluver

Sundae.  Hot fudge.

Peanut buster parfait or onion rings?


----------



## chopper

Love them both, but hungry for onion rings now. 

Onion rings with ketchup or BBQ sauce???


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Ketchup

Sweet pickles or dill pickles.


----------



## Dawgluver

Dill

Scallion or shallot?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

scallion

soup or salad?


----------



## Dawgluver

Soup

Mutt or purebred


----------



## lifesaver

Mutt

Lemonaid or limeaid?


----------



## Selkie

Lemonade

Sticky roll or Scone?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Scone with clotted cream and a fruity herbal tea or an herbal chai.

Carrot sticks or celery sticks


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

celery sticks. Great dipped in bleu cheese dressing while eating REAL Buffalo chicken wings (that's right. The bleu cheese dressing is for the celery, NOT the wings!) 

Salsa or pico de gallo?


----------



## babetoo

salsa

burrito or taco


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Burrito

Cerveza o vino?


----------



## Selkie

vino (locally made)

rice or potatoes? (Choice of side dish starch)


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

That's a tough one. Really like both. I guess rice but just by a tiny bit.

Transmition: manual or automatic


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Manual, except in San Francisco

Hot dog or hamburger?


----------



## jusnikki

Hamburger...with cheese please.

Osters or clams


----------



## babetoo

both, to hard to decide!

red or green grapes


----------



## jusnikki

babetoo said:


> both, to hard to decide!
> 
> red or green grapes


 

green


white sauce or cream of chicken


----------



## Selkie

White Sauce (_Easy to adapt to any dish_.)

Coke or Root Beer?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Root beer.

Classical or rock


----------



## ChefJune

Classical

Wine sauce or Cream Sauce


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Wine Sauce

Nooks or crannies?


----------



## babetoo

nooks

hooks or crooks, lol, just joking, how about

cake or frosting


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Cake

Sherbert or sorbet


----------



## ChefJune

Only one "R" in *Sherbet*. Love it.  (Didja know the difference between sherbet and sorbet is milk?  Sherbet has it, Sorbet doesn't.)

jelly or preserves


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Preserves

Turkey or ham?


----------



## jusnikki

turkey

blues or jazz


----------



## babetoo

blues

eggs- fried or soft boiled?


----------



## jusnikki

fried


hot soup or cold soup


----------



## chopper

Hot

Couch or loveseat?


----------



## babetoo

loveseat

soft or hard


----------



## hamm4

Hard

Salami or pastrami


----------



## babetoo

pastrami


rye or wheat


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rye

Mustard or mayonnaise?


----------



## Somebunny

Mayonnaise

Line dried or dryer dried sheets/linens


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Depends on the season. Summer, definitely line dried. Winter, fresh out of the dryer and onto the bed right at bedtime. Rest of the year, dependa on whether it feals more like summer or winter.

Gmail or Yahoo mail


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Gmail

Microsoft or Apple


----------



## babetoo

microsoft


apple or orange


----------



## chopper

Orange


----------



## chopper

chopper said:


> Orange


 OOPS!  


pears or peaches?


----------



## simonbaker

pears

chicken or beef?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Beef

Fried or baked?


----------



## simonbaker

Baked

Glazed or Frosted ?


----------



## ChefJune

Glazed

Haagen Dazs or Ben & Jerry's


----------



## babetoo

haagen daz

chocolate or vanilla


----------



## simonbaker

vanilla

Sweet or Salty?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sweet

M&Ms plain or peanut?


----------



## ChefJune

Plain

Mounds or Almond Joy?


----------



## simonbaker

Almond Joy

sweet or tart?


----------



## ChefJune

tart

baked chicken or fried?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Fried

catfish or red snapper?


----------



## jusnikki

catfish (it's the only fish I eat)


sherbert or jelato


----------



## simonbaker

Sherbert

Sauced or on the side?


----------



## hamm4

simonbaker said:
			
		

> Sherbert
> 
> Sauced or on the side?



Sauces

Red or green cabbage


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Red.  Green gives me gas

Romaine or iceberg?


----------



## ChefJune

Romaine

Ham Sandwich: with or without cheese


----------



## jusnikki

With


silk or leather


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

leather

Hot weather or cool weather?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Cool weather.

On a guy: facial hair or clean shaven


----------



## simonbaker

Clean shaven

Poached or baked?


----------



## babetoo

baked

soft or crisp


----------



## simonbaker

Crisp

Romaine or Spring mix?


----------



## ChefJune

(still) Romaine!

chocolate or butterscotch


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Chocolate

Plain or peanut?


----------



## babetoo

plain

jam or jelly


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Jam

Strawberry or grape?


----------



## simonbaker

strawberry

snow cone or ice-cream


----------



## babetoo

ice cream

chocolate or vanilla


----------



## Vanilla Bean

chocolate!

pea or potato soup


----------



## simonbaker

Potato

Favorite Holiday:  Halloween or Thanksgiving


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Thanksgiving (more food!)

Stuffing (inside the bird) or dressing (outside the bird)


----------



## Vanilla Bean

outside the bird

macaroni and cheese or au gratin potatoes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Macaroni & cheese 

White cheddar or yellow cheddar?


----------



## babetoo

yellow

rare or well done


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Rare

Mushrooms or olives


----------



## babetoo

mushrooms

fresh or frozen


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Fresh (usually)

Still life or lanscape


----------



## Vanilla Bean

landscape

comforter or blanket


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Blanket

Dragonflies or butterflies


----------



## simonbaker

Butterflies

Hard or soft shell taco's?


----------



## hamm4

simonbaker said:
			
		

> Butterflies
> 
> Hard or soft shell taco's?



Hard shell

Bottled salad dressing or homemade


----------



## babetoo

homemade

chicken or fish


----------



## simonbaker

Chicken

Sweet marinade or spicey


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Spicey

Potatoes or rice


----------



## simonbaker

Potatoes

wrap or sandwich?


----------



## hamm4

Sandwich

Frozen or fresh corn


----------



## simonbaker

Fresh

Pie or Cake?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Pie

Dark chocolate or milk chocolate


----------



## simonbaker

milk chocolate

2% or skim milk?


----------



## Skittle68

Skim

White or wheat?


----------



## simonbaker

white

muffin or scone?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Scone

Candle or oil lamp


----------



## Somebunny

Candle

Bath or shower?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Shower

Speaking of showers, morning or evening?


----------



## hamm4

Morning

Morning person or nightowl


----------



## Vanilla Bean

night owl

Cheerios or Honey-nut Cheerios


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Honey nut cheerios

Honey Smacks or Golden Crisp


----------



## babetoo

neither

oatmeal or cream of wheat


----------



## simonbaker

Oatmeal

Regular yougurt or greek yougurt?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Regular yogurt

Chocolate ice cream or vanilla ice cream?


----------



## Somebunny

Chocolate ice cream

Ice Cream- dish or cone?


----------



## chopper

Cone...but I wouldn't kick a dish of ice cream out of the kitchen!

Strawberry shortcake. With or without ice cream?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

No ice cream. This ain't Howard Johnsons!

Whipped cream or Cool Whip?


----------



## chopper

The real deal...whipped cream. 

Pumpkin pie. With or without whipped cream?


----------



## Somebunny

With whipped cream 

Raisins or Dried cranberries?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Dried cranberries.

Freeze dried or dehydrated


----------



## babetoo

freeze dried

soup or nuts


----------



## She Eats Cheese

Nuts

Paper or plastic?


----------



## simonbaker

Plastic

Cucumbers:  Burpless/seedless or regular?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pumpkin pie BEGS for whipped cream

Home made pies or pies from a bakery


----------



## simonbaker

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Pumpkin pie BEGS for whipped cream
> 
> Home made pies or pies from a bakery


 
How about the cucumbers?

Homemade pies

Sweet pickels or dill pickels?


----------



## She Eats Cheese

Dill pickles - goes great on a baloney and cheese sammich

Dogs or cats?


----------



## simonbaker

Cats

Saltwater or Freshwater fish?


----------



## hamm4

Fresh water fish

Fillet fish or steaks


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hard one....

I'll say steaks

Prime rib or T-bone steak


----------



## She Eats Cheese

Prime Rib

Country Music or 80's style Heavy Metal?


----------



## ChefJune

dislike both.  Jazz

creamy salad dressing or vinaigrette


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hard one again... I like  both, but I will say vinaigrette

candied yams or a twice-baked potato


----------



## ChefJune

Vanilla Bean said:


> hard one again... I like both, but I will say vinaigrette
> 
> candied yams or a twice-baked potato


 
candied yams, as long as there's no marshmallows! (I really prefer my potatoes "plain.")

sushi or ceviche


----------



## simonbaker

Neither

Bacon or side pork?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bacon

tuna salad or egg salad sandwich


----------



## simonbaker

Tuna salad

Buttered popcorn or Cheese popcorn


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cheese popcorn

green beans or green peas


----------



## simonbaker

green beans

regular pork chops or smoked?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

regular

spaghetti or fettucine


----------



## simonbaker

Spaghetti

Alfredo or Bolognse


----------



## babetoo

alfredo 


shrimp or lobster


----------



## Vanilla Bean

shrimp

taco salad or nachos


----------



## She Eats Cheese

Taco salad

Taco or burrito?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Burrito

Tex Mex or Cal Mex?


----------



## jusnikki

Tex Mex

pasta salad or potato salad


----------



## She Eats Cheese

Pasta salad

Hot dog or hamburger?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hamburger

chicken wings or chicken fingers


----------



## simonbaker

wings

mild or spicey?


----------



## She Eats Cheese

Spicy

Football or Hockey?


----------



## hamm4

Football

Salad with or without meat


----------



## babetoo

without

fresh or canned


----------



## Vanilla Bean

depends on what it is, I can have it either way, sometimes.

I'll say fresh

plastic wrap or tin foil


----------



## She Eats Cheese

Plastic

Baloney or pb&j?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Baloney if I have lettuce and mustard to put on it, otherwise pbj.

Caramel or butterscotch


----------



## simonbaker

Caramel

Pecans or Walnuts?


----------



## She Eats Cheese

Walnuts

Baked potato or mashed potato?


----------



## babetoo

baked

sour cream or butter


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Sour cream

Pumpkin seeds or sunflower seeds.


----------



## hamm4

Sunflower

Sweet potato pie or pumpkin pie


----------



## chopper

Pumpkin.  

Pie or triffle?


----------



## simonbaker

Pie

Bars or cake


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bars

pudding or jello


----------



## babetoo

pudding

pie or cake


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pie

popcorn or peanuts


----------



## She Eats Cheese

Popcorn

Coffee or tea?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Coffee

French roast or Italian roast


----------



## babetoo

french

wings or thighs


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Thighs

hot wings or barbecue wings?


----------



## simonbaker

Bbq

Cream soup or broth soups


----------



## Somebunny

Cream soup

Fish or fowl?


----------



## babetoo

both

cotton candy or Carmel apples


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cotton candy

angelfood cake with strawberries or cheesecake with blueberries


----------



## ChefJune

cheesecake with blueberries

French toast or Strata


----------



## jusnikki

french toast

cheese cake or sponge cake


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cheese cake

Yogurt: Fruit on the bottom or pre-mixed?


----------



## babetoo

premixed.

fudge ice cream bar or Popsicle.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

fudge ice cream bar

sherbet or ice cream


----------



## chopper

Ice cream

Celery...with peanut butter or cheese?


----------



## babetoo

peanut butter

juice or whole fruit


----------



## chopper

Whole fruit

Turkey or duck?


----------



## She Eats Cheese

Turkey

Ham or roast beef?


----------



## ChefJune

It depends. Could be either. Love Country ham, dislike that canned apcray with the gelatinous stuff.... Love prime rib, dislike Arby's sandwiches...

Macaroni:  hot with cheese or cold in a wacko salad


----------



## jusnikki

hot macaroni


jello or pudding


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pudding

layer cake or a cupcake


----------



## jusnikki

layer cake


sirloin or new york strip


----------



## simonbaker

Sirloin

Portabella or white button mushrooms?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Portabella

sausage hoagie with green peppers -n- onions or a meatball sub with melted provolone


----------



## simonbaker

Meatball sub with provolone

Eggs or Egg Beaters?


----------



## She Eats Cheese

Eggs

Home fries or hash browns?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hash browns

Over easy or scrambled?


----------



## She Eats Cheese

Scrambled

White or whole wheat?


----------



## CWS4322

whole wheat

Onion rings or french fries


----------



## She Eats Cheese

French Fries

Oil or mayo?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

mayo

vegetable or cheese omelet


----------



## She Eats Cheese

Cheese omelet (betcha wouldn't have guessed that!)

Pancakes or French Toast?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Pancakes
Kippers or Kedgeree


----------



## Vanilla Bean

never had kippers... I have to say neither

waffles... with syrup or fruit


----------



## jusnikki

waffles



sweet breads (organs) or chitterlings


----------



## simonbaker

Neither

Oven roasted or Poached?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

depends on what the food is.... I'll say oven-roasted

pickles.. sweet or dill


----------



## simonbaker

Dill

Bacon: Turkey or Pork?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

either, turkey is healthier, but I normally have pork 

chicken-noodle soup or tomato-rice soup


----------



## simonbaker

Chicken noodle.

Dried pasta or fresh/frozen?


----------



## She Eats Cheese

Fresh pasta

Sweetened or unsweetened ice tea?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

unsweetened... I don't care for a lot of sweet drinks

yellow cupcake with chocolate frosting or a chocolate chip muffin


----------



## chopper

Unsweetened. 

Chips-potato or corn?


----------



## chopper

Vanilla Bean said:
			
		

> unsweetened... I don't care for a lot of sweet drinks
> 
> yellow cupcake with chocolate frosting or a chocolate chip muffin



Oops!  Chocolate chip muffin

Now do mine.


----------



## simonbaker

Potato

Potatoes:  Grilled or Baked?


----------



## chopper

That is a hard one. Grilled. 

Picnic table or coffee table?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

picnic table

stewed tomatoes or Sunday Gravy over your rice or pasta


----------



## simonbaker

Stewed tomatoes (especially in season)

Regular chili or white chili w/ chicken?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

regular chili is my favorite, but sometimes heartburn kicks in... so, these days I'll say white chili.  

breaded pork chop... cooked in a skillet with gravy or baked in the oven with roasted vegies


----------



## babetoo

cooked in skillet with gravy

hot or cold


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cold

nachos or chips-n-dip


----------



## simonbaker

Chips & dip

Guacamole: With or without diced fresh tomatoes?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

With

Lemon pie: with or without merengue


----------



## simonbaker

Without

Pecan pie or Chocolate pecan pie?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

chittlins

Carrot cake or banana bread?


----------



## simonbaker

Carrot cake

pinto beans or kidney beans in chili?


----------



## babetoo

pinto

spicy or bland


----------



## spork

spicy.

spoon or fork?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

fork

brownies or fudge


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Brownies

Chocolate chip cookies: soft or crisp


----------



## jusnikki

soft


steak: Rare or Well done


----------



## She Eats Cheese

Rare... Actually medium rare

Ham or Roast Beef?


----------



## babetoo

ham

mac n cheese or potatoes


----------



## Vanilla Bean

potatoes

mac-n-cheese or macaroni salad


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Macaroni salad

Salami or baloni


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hard one.. I'll say bologna, since I have that more

mayo or mustard on your sandwich


----------



## simonbaker

Mayo.

Pork chops:  Fried with cream soup or shake & bake.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

shake & bake

clam chowder or beef stew


----------



## simonbaker

Clam Chowder

Meatballs:  Brown sauce or Marinara sauce


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Marinara

Meatballs: All beef or beef, pork and veal mix?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Mixed

Flavor or Flavour


----------



## Vanilla Bean

flavor

slice of toast... with butter/cinnamon/sugar or jam


----------



## She Eats Cheese

With butter cinnamon and sugar

Sweet or salty?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

salty

peanut butter with jelly or jam


----------



## She Eats Cheese

Jelly

Yellow Or white American cheese?


----------



## jusnikki

yellow


rice or couscous


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

rice

Moroccan couscous or Israeli couscous


----------



## jusnikki

mmmmm......

moroccan


chowder or stew


----------



## She Eats Cheese

Stew

Baked potato or french fries?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

if it's a potato, I like it any way.  I'll say french fries, though.

french fries or tater-tots


----------



## simonbaker

French fries

Ketchup or ranch?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

ketchup

pizza... chicago-style (thick pizza pie) or NY-style (thin crust)


----------



## babetoo

ny

sausage or chicken


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hard one.. I guess it would depend on the recipe... I'll say sausage

chicken or veal parm


----------



## She Eats Cheese

Chicken ... Can't do veal!

Green beans or peas?


----------



## Rocklobster

Green beans. Peas are too much work to shovel in my mouth.

cinnamon or nutmeg?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

ahhh.. all these hard choices

I'll say nutmeg

pecan pie or pumpkin pie


----------



## babetoo

pecan pie

custard or pudding


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

custard

Dutch apple pie or two crust apple pie


----------



## Vanilla Bean

two crust apple pie

Oreos or Chips Ahoy


----------



## simonbaker

Oreos

Taco's :  Hard shell or Burritoes?


----------



## kezlehan

Burritos!!!

White bread or brown bread?


----------



## Somebunny

Brown bread, whole wheat with lots of nuts and seeds!

Coffee or tea?


----------



## Rocklobster

coffee.

Spicy or Mild?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Spicy

Sliced bread or rolls?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

depends if I'm making a sandwich or having it with a meal

I'll say rolls, because I bought some really good wheat dinner rolls at the grocery store recently.

when making dinner... follow a recipe or don't measure anything


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Usually don't use a recipe and even when I do most of them are a list of ingredents and maybe some techniqued/prep instructions without messurements.

Acoustic guitar or piano


----------



## simonbaker

Piano

Chicken breast or turkey breast?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Turkey breast

Brass band or string quartet


----------



## simonbaker

String Quartet

Soups:  Cream based or broth?


----------



## babetoo

broth

soup or stew


----------



## Vanilla Bean

soup, since I have that more

chicken wing or chicken breast


----------



## simonbaker

Breast

Corned beef brisket or deli corned beef?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

deli corned beef

roast beef or corned beef sandwich


----------



## hamm4

Corn beef 

Beer or wine


----------



## She Eats Cheese

Wine... But I can't have any more for the next 9 months 

Olives or pickles?


----------



## kezlehan

Pickles. Can't stand olives.

Salt or pepper?


----------



## hamm4

She Eats Cheese said:
			
		

> Wine... But I can't have any more for the next 9 months
> 
> Olives or pickles?



Awwwwwe put I guess you are prego and think how you can celebrate a new life afterwards


----------



## hamm4

Pepper

Shrimp or scallops


----------



## She Eats Cheese

Scallops by just a scoash!

Fried clams or steamed clams?


----------



## simonbaker

Steamed

Popcorn:  Buttered or Caramel?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Buttered. Caramel sticks in my teeth!

Hershey or Ghirardelli?


----------



## simonbaker

Ghiradelli

Assorted chocolates:  Nutty or creamy centers?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I love both, but I'll say creamy

Hershey choclate bar.. with or without almonds


----------



## simonbaker

With

Cheesecake:  Baked & dense or whipped & fluffy?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hard one... I like cheesecake any old way.  I'll say baked and dense.

chocolate pudding or mousse


----------



## simonbaker

Mousse

Cookies: Crispy or soft?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

soft

toast or a bagel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bagel, with cream cheese and lox please

Plain bagel or everything bagel?


----------



## babetoo

plain bagel

sweet or savory cream cheese


----------



## Vanilla Bean

All these hard choices!

I'll say savory cream cheese

cottage cheese.... like it or not


----------



## kezlehan

Like it. Actually I love it...!

Tomato sauce or BBQ sauce?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

It depends on what it's on... I prefer the taste of BBQ sauce better.

BBQ sauce or a dry rub on your ribs


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Dry rub

Frozen fruit or dried fruit


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I'll say dried fruit, because I love that on cereal, but I have frozen blueberries and strawberries in the freezer.

banana-nut or blueberry muffins


----------



## simonbaker

Banana Nut

Cinnamon rolls, frosted or Caramel rolls?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

frosted, especially Christmas morning.  It's been a tradition

tomato soup or potato soup


----------



## simonbaker

Tomato soup (if it's homemade)

Chicken wild rice soup or Chicken Dumpling soup?


----------



## hamm4

Chicken wild rice soup

Reddi whip or Cool whip


----------



## simonbaker

Reddi whip

Pancakes or Waffles?


----------



## babetoo

pancakes

maple or regular syrup


----------



## jusnikki

regular


dominos or pizza hut


----------



## simonbaker

Pizza Hut

Powdered sugar donuts or glazed donuts?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

glazed doughnuts

onion rings or fried mushrooms


----------



## simonbaker

Onion Rings

Steak kabobs or chicken kabobs?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

steak kabobs  

dipping sauce for chicken wings... bleu cheese or ranch dressing


----------



## simonbaker

Bleu cheese

Burgers:  Pan fried or grilled  outside?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

grilled

ham salad or egg salad sandwich


----------



## hamm4

Egg salad sandwich

Eggs: scrambled or sunny side up


----------



## babetoo

sunny side up

pepsi or coke


----------



## hamm4

Not soda drinker but would go with coke

Milkshake or smoothie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Milk shake

Hot dog or hamburger?


----------



## She Eats Cheese

Cheeseburger

Bacon or sausage


----------



## simonbaker

Sausage

Hamburger or cheeseburger?


----------



## hamm4

Cheeseburger 

Cheese sandwich or grilled cheese sandwich


----------



## simonbaker

Grilled

Mexican or Chinese food?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I'll say chinese

on your hamburger.. the works (lettuce, tomato, onion, relish, ketchup, mayo, mustard) or just ketchup


----------



## simonbaker

The works

Broccoli or Asparagus?


----------



## hamm4

Asparagus 

Tea hot or iced


----------



## Skittle68

Iced

Milk or cream?


----------



## hamm4

Cream

Butter or margarine


----------



## ChefJune

Butter.  Never _ever_ margarine!

Crab or Lobster


----------



## jusnikki

Neither (they're giant sea bugs)


lemon or lime


----------



## chopper

Lemon

Lights on the Christmas tree:
multi colored or all one color?


----------



## babetoo

multi

stars or angels


----------



## chopper

An angel sits atop my tree, but I have nothing against a star!

sugar cookies or ginger cookies?


----------



## simonbaker

Sugar cookies

Christmas cookies- Frosted or plain?


----------



## chopper

Frosted. 

Pumpkin...canned or fresh?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Canned

Pie: Sweet potato or pumpkin


----------



## hamm4

Sweet potato

Apples: sweet or tart


----------



## babetoo

tart

cheddar or jack cheese


----------



## hamm4

Cheddar

Grilled or smoked


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Grilled (usually)

A lot of mild cheese or a little strong cheese


----------



## Vanilla Bean

a lot of mild cheese

grilled cheese sandwich or a tuna melt


----------



## babetoo

tuna melt , hands down

rye or french


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hard one.... I'll say rye

meatball or italian sausage hoagie


----------



## babetoo

meatball

beef or lamb


----------



## hamm4

I like both but beef

Fish:: fresh or salt water


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Salt water

Mozart or Beethovin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Beethoven

Classic rock or old heavy metal?


----------



## chopper

Classic Rock
Country or city?


----------



## babetoo

city

beer or hard liquor


----------



## hamm4

Beer
Pork chops or turkey chops


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pork chops

homemade mac-n-cheese or  boxed


----------



## kezlehan

Neither, but if I had to pick, homemade. 

Ordinary closed cup mushrooms or chestnut mushrooms?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

chestnut mushrooms

cheese pizza or pizza with pepperoni and cheese


----------



## kezlehan

Pizza with pepperoni and cheese without a doubt! 

Bonless skinless chicken breast, or skin on bone in chicken breast?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

boneless chicken breast

lettuce salad with just vegetables or one with meat included


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

meat included

Iceberg lettuce or romaine?


----------



## kezlehan

Iceberg lettuce.

Half-fat or full-fat?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

depends on what it is.. I'll say half-fat, though.

scent of fabric softener... clean-n-fresh or floral


----------



## ChefJune

NO fabric softener. The chemical smell makes me sick .

New York Cheesecake or Italian Ricotta Pie


----------



## Vanilla Bean

NY cheesecake

stromboli or calzone


----------



## babetoo

calzone

red beans or lentils


----------



## chopper

Red beans. 

Rice: white or brown?


----------



## JoshuaNY

Brown

Gumbo or Jambalaya?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

jambalaya

stuffing or mashed potatoes


----------



## kezlehan

Stuffing!

Chilli powder or real chillies?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Since I never use real chiles, I'll say chile powder.

spinach... a salad or cooked


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cooked, especially with eggs

Pinto beans, whole or refried?


----------



## hamm4

Retried

Salad: romaine or mixed greens


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I love both, but I'll say mixed greens

plain, white rice or rice pilaf


----------



## hamm4

Rice pilaf

Potatoes: scalloped or au gratin


----------



## Vanilla Bean

au gratin

cream of broccoli or broccoli-cheese soup


----------



## hamm4

Broccoli cheese soup

Clam chowder: New England or Manhattan


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I don't care for clams, but I'll say New England

potato pancakes or salmon patties


----------



## simonbaker

salmon patties

Fresh lemon or lime?


----------



## hamm4

Lemon

Light beer or dark beer


----------



## simonbaker

Light beer

red wine or white wine


----------



## hamm4

White wine

White rice or brown rice


----------



## simonbaker

white rice

Milk chocolate or white chocolate mocha?


----------



## hamm4

Milk chocolate 

Latte or coffee


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Coffee

whole coffee beans or ground coffee?


----------



## Dawgluver

Whole beans.

Chenin Blanc or Chardonnay?


----------



## hamm4

Chardonnay 

Orange or tangerine


----------



## Dawgluver

Orange

Pork or fish tacos?


----------



## hamm4

Fish

Mayo or mustard


----------



## Dawgluver

Both good

Mayo


----------



## babetoo

don't quite know how to answer? 

french or italian


----------



## hamm4

Italian

Cesar salad or spinach salad


----------



## Vanilla Bean

spinach salad

watermelon or cantaloupe


----------



## hamm4

Watermelon 

Cantaloupe or honeydew melon


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cantaloupe

with your baked potato... just butter or butter, sour cream, salt and pepper


----------



## Dawgluver

Honeydew

Wings:  drummies or blades?


----------



## hamm4

Blades

Hot tea or iced tea


----------



## Vanilla Bean

to dawg... drumsticks
to hamm... ice tea

ham or bologna sandwich


----------



## Dawgluver

Iced
Sherbet or sorbet?

I think we're getting tangled!

Ham!

Sherbet or sorbet


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Sorbet

Standard keyboard or natural keyboard


----------



## hamm4

Standard

Frozen corn or canned corn


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Frozen

Lemon or lime


----------



## hamm4

Lemon

Milk or cream


----------



## Vanilla Bean

milk

omelet or eggs benedict


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

omelette

Real eggs or better-n-eggs?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Real eggs.

Slinky or Yo-yo.


----------



## kezlehan

I can't stand eggs in any shape or form.
I used to eat them when I was little though,  so I'll say real eggs. 

Bacon sandwich or sausage sandwich?


----------



## kezlehan

Oops took too long to reply, ignore my post


----------



## simonbaker

Bacon sandwich

Pork or beef ribs?


----------



## Siegal

Pork

Tart or pie?


----------



## simonbaker

Tart

Glazed or Frosted?


----------



## Siegal

Glazed

Whipped cream or ice cream (on desserts)?


----------



## kezlehan

Ice cream. Whipped cream out of the can 

Fruit or veg?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

fruit

pizza with or without mushrooms


----------



## simonbaker

Fruit

Creamy or Chunky peanut butter?


----------



## chopper

Creamy

Standard or automatic transmission?


----------



## simonbaker

Standard

hard or chewy candy?


----------



## chopper

Chewy

Pop or soda or soda pop???


----------



## simonbaker

pop

pepsi or coke?


----------



## chopper

Coke

Rain or snow?


----------



## simonbaker

Snow

Bbq sauce:  Sweet & tangy or robust & spicey?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

robust and spicy

hashbrowns or home fries


----------



## simonbaker

Hash browns

Canola oil or Olive oil?


----------



## Kathleen

Olive oil

Romance or Adventure?


----------



## simonbaker

Romance

Slow dance or Jitterbug?


----------



## babetoo

slow dance (with the right person)

Brahms or Mozart


----------



## simonbaker

Mozart

nuetella or peanut butter?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

peanut butter

strawberry jam or grape jelly on toast/sandwich


----------



## simonbaker

strawberry jam

Ribeye or Prime rib?


----------



## She Eats Cheese

Ribeye 

Baked potato or mashed


----------



## babetoo

baked

butter or sour cream


----------



## Vanilla Bean

depends on what with... I'll say butter

chicken-noodle or chicken-rice soup


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Chicken Noodle

Chocolate chip cookies: With or without nuts?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

+Nuts
Pecans or Cashews


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cashews

milk chocolate or dark chocolate


----------



## She Eats Cheese

Dark chocolate 

Dark chocolate or ivory?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

dark chocolate

hot tea.... peppermint or chamomile


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Peppermint

Cinnamon or nutmeg


----------



## simonbaker

Nutmeg

Granulated garlic or garlic powder?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

garlic powder

fresh basil or dried basil


----------



## simonbaker

Fresh basil

Egg salad:  With or without onions & celery?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

with onions and celery

meatloaf... made with ground turkey or ground beef


----------



## hamm4

Like both but usually make beef

Stuffing:in turkey or out


----------



## chopper

In the bird!!!  Yum. Thanksgiving is right around the corner!

Tacos or nachos?


----------



## hamm4

Nachos LOVE that cheese 

Cream cheese or sour cream


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sour cream

fish tacos or beef tacos


----------



## hamm4

Fish tacos

Linguine and clams: red sauce or garlic butter sauce


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I have to say neither... I don't like clams

Salisbury steak or chicken-fried steak


----------



## hamm4

Chicken fried steak

Chili: with or without kidney beans


----------



## babetoo

with beans, although i use pink beans

hot or mild


----------



## hamm4

Hot

Sweet or sour


----------



## Vanilla Bean

depends on what it is..  I'll say sweet

movies... mystery or romance


----------



## buckytom

mystery

romance is often a tragedy.

pine trees or palm trees?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pine trees

Christmas tree.. real or artificial


----------



## Selkie

Real - I like the smell!

Stream or river?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

stream

on your Christmas tree... garland or tinsel


----------



## ChefJune

neither, just ornaments.  

What does that have to do with food?

popcorn or pretzels


----------



## Siegal

Pretzels,
All beef kosher or pork/beef mix hot dogs?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Beef/Pork mix (no chicken or turkey!), just like in the old days when I was a kid

Hot dog bun; white or whole wheat?


----------



## kezlehan

Whole wheat.

Red chilli or green chilli?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

red chili

beef or chicken stew


----------



## babetoo

chicken

baked or fried


----------



## Vanilla Bean

depends on what it is ...I'll say baked

creamy or crunchy peanut butter


----------



## simonbaker

crunchy

Regular or Greek yogurt?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

regular

lasagna.. with or without spinach


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

With.


Dragons: Asian or European


----------



## Vanilla Bean

asian

fruit punch or lemonade


----------



## simonbaker

Fruit punch

Cranberry gel or cooked crandberry sauce?


----------



## hamm4

Cooked

Milk: whole or skim


----------



## Vanilla Bean

whole.. skim is like water to me

pancakes with fruit or maple syrup


----------



## hamm4

Maple syrup

Pancakes or waffles


----------



## Vanilla Bean

waffles

breaded or broiled fish


----------



## Selkie

Broiled [I like crispy skin and no fat]

Seafood:

fins or legs?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Fins

fried fish: Breaded or floured?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

breaded

BLT or a turkey club sandwich


----------



## simonbaker

BLT

marashino cherries or candied cherries?


----------



## chopper

simonbaker said:
			
		

> BLT
> 
> marashino cherries or candied cherries?



Did someone say cherries?  I love cherries. I'll say maraschino. 

Tea. Black or green?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hard one.. I love all kinds of tea, and my cupboard is full of it.  I'll say green

hot dog condiments... just ketchup or mustard, diced onion and relish


----------



## babetoo

mustard and chili

boiled or fried


----------



## Vanilla Bean

if you're talking hot dogs, I'll say fried, but I love to bake them in the oven.

pasta salad... tossed with a vinaigrette or mayo dressing


----------



## chopper

Vinaigrette. 

Pizza crust. Whole wheat or white?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Most of the time, white.  I love a wheat crust, though.

Ham or Turkey dinner


----------



## hamm4

Turkey

Soup: creamed or broth


----------



## Zereh

Broth

Tea: iced or hot?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

both are equal, but I'll say hot

hand-write a letter or email


----------



## Selkie

Hand written without a doubt!

Movie Theatre or Rented DVD?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rented DVD

Comedy, or Adventure movie?


----------



## babetoo

comedy

laugh or giggle


----------



## simonbaker

Laugh

Crest or Colgate toothpaste?


----------



## hamm4

Crest

Sugar or Splenda


----------



## Vanilla Bean

both, but I'll say Spenda

chicken-n-dumplings or roast beef with potatoes


----------



## hamm4

That's a both for me ... Chicken and dumplin's

Chili with or without beans


----------



## chopper

With beans, but DH says that real chili does not have beans. I know he is right, but I still like it with beans. 

Corn dog or chili dog?


----------



## babetoo

chili dog

spicy chili or mild


----------



## Vanilla Bean

spicy

chicken wings... tossed in bbq sauce or a spicy, hot sauce


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Anchor Bar originals, in hot sauce

Dog person or cat person?


----------



## babetoo

cat person


night or day?


----------



## kadesma

babetoo said:


> cat person
> 
> 
> night or day?


Night

Spinach or Collards?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Spinach

Spinach: Cooked or raw?


----------



## She Eats Cheese

Raw 

Cheese: cold or melted?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Now, that is a really hard one to answer.  I'll say melted

on a grilled cheese sandwich.... American or cheddar cheese


----------



## Vanilla Bean

food! ... lol

on a steak... sautéed mushrooms or worcestershire sauce

_Hello, klacc.. nice to meet you! _


----------



## hamm4

Mushrooms

Lobster: whole or tails


----------



## Vanilla Bean

whole

green beans.. fresh or frozen

_there is something weird going on.  I know I didn't make two posts in a row._


----------



## babetoo

fresh

casserole or plain


----------



## simonbaker

casserole

strong, robust coffee or weak coffee?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Strong. If you like weak coffee, you may as well just order tea

Coffee beans: Grind them yourself or pre-ground?


----------



## McAwesome

Ground em' myself! Half the fun's right there!

Tomatoes or cherry tomatoes?


----------



## simonbaker

Tomatoes (regular ones)

Hard shell tacos or burritoes?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

burritoes

taco salad or soft-shell taco


----------



## Dinner4Two

soft-shell taco

pizza or beef stew


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pizza.... ALWAYS!  lol

fresh or sun-dried tomatoes tossed with pasta


----------



## hamm4

Fresh
Milkshake or smoothie


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Milkshake

Action or Comedy


----------



## Vanilla Bean

comedy

peanut butter sandwich or peanut butter and jelly sandwich


----------



## hamm4

Peanut butter and jelly sandwich 
Fries: baked or fried


----------



## babetoo

fried

catsup or mayo


----------



## hamm4

Mayo
Steak: grilled or broiled


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Grilled

Zombies or vampires


----------



## She Eats Cheese

Grilled

Pasta: marinara or alfredo


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Vampires. I get impatient with zombies

marinara

spaghetti or macaroni


----------



## babetoo

spaghetti

garlic bread or cheese rolls


----------



## kezlehan

Garlic bread.

Plain cheese and tomato pizza, or a meat version?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cheese and tomato pizza

sausage patty or links


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Links
Italian Salami or Hungarian


----------



## Vanilla Bean

italian

dishwasher detergent... powder or gel


----------



## simonbaker

gel

dishsoap: Dawn or Palmolive?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dawn

Fine china: Machine wash or hand wash?


----------



## simonbaker

Hand wash

simple math or advanced math?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Advanced math 


In a field: grass or wildflowers


----------



## simonbaker

wildflowers

twix or kitkat candy bar?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Kit Kat

Milky Way or Snickers?


----------



## Dawgluver

Surprisingly, Milky Way

Edamame or peanuts?


----------



## hamm4

Edamame 
Nestlé crunch or Hershey bar


----------



## simonbaker

Nestle Crunch

Baby ruth or salted nut roll?


----------



## babetoo

baby ruth

chocolate chip or oatmeal cookies


----------



## simonbaker

chocolate chip

Gumdrops or Gummi worms?


----------



## Selkie

Gum drops

KoolAid or Flavored Tea?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

KoolAid

At the movies: Goobers or Raisinettes


----------



## babetoo

raisinetts

peanuts or popcorn


----------



## simonbaker

popcorn

pumkin pie or pecan pie?


----------



## hamm4

Pumpkin pie

Peanuts: roasted or boiled


----------



## simonbaker

Roasted

Beef pot pie or chicken?


----------



## hamm4

Chicken

Home made chicken noodle soup or Cambells


----------



## Selkie

Home made (the noodles will be less soggy.)

At a potluck:
Corn casserole or tuna casserole?


----------



## Dinner4Two

tuna casserole

corn flakes or oatmeal


----------



## simonbaker

corn flakes

tomato juice or vegetable juice?


----------



## Selkie

vegetable juice (V8)

Stuffed celery or stuffed mushrooms?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

stuffed mushrooms

stuffed cucumbers or stuffed celery


----------



## Kathleen

Stuffed celery.

Purebred or Heinz 57 puppy?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Heinz 57 puppy _(I don't think I could afford a purebred)_

brown or white rice


----------



## hamm4

Brown rice
A 1 steak sauce or Heinz


----------



## Vanilla Bean

A1

fried cauliflower or fried mushrooms


----------



## Selkie

Fried mushrooms

Louisiana Hot Sauce or Tabasco Sauce?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tabasco

Red beans and rice, or black beans and rice?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I'm not really a fan of the combination, but I'll say red beans and rice.

pizza with just meat or just vegies


----------



## jusnikki

Pizza with meat


Italian ice or sherbert


----------



## babetoo

sherbet

orange of raspberry


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hard one... raspberry

cuban or BLT sandwich


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

BLT

Sex On the Beach, or Love On the Rocks?*













*In case anyone didn't know, those are cocktails!


----------



## hamm4

Sex on the Beach
Italian sausage: pork or turkey


----------



## Vanilla Bean

turkey

taco salad... with beef or chicken


----------



## simonbaker

beef

Swiss steak: With brown gravy or homemade marinara?


----------



## hamm4

Brown gravy
Salmon: baked or grilled


----------



## Vanilla Bean

baked

tuna or chicken salad .... on wheat bread or rolled up with lettuce in a tortilla


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

On wheat bread

Tuna: Chunk light or solid white?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

solid white

crab cake or salmon patty


----------



## Selkie

Crab Cake

_For music..._

1950s, 1970s and 1990s  *or*  1960s, 1980s and 2000s?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

50, 70 and 90's

strawberry slushie or strawberry milkshake


----------



## hamm4

Milkshake 
Whole crab or crab legs


----------



## babetoo

crab legs

butter or tarter sauce


----------



## simonbaker

Butter

Beef jerky ot Turkey jerky?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

beef jerky

sweatshirt.. zip-up or pullover


----------



## Selkie

Zip-up (_I'm not as coordinated as I used to be_  )

Sports:

College or Professional?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

_I'm not either, Selkie!_

Professional

Super Bowl... watch it or something else


----------



## simonbaker

watch it 

Saurkraut..like or dislike?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I have never had it, but I love all sorts of cabbage dishes.  I think I would like it.

bratwurst or italian sausage hoagie


----------



## hamm4

Italian sausage hoagie
Italian sausage: sweet or hot


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hot

spaghetti, or a shaped macaroni product?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Spaghetti

Green beans: whole or french cut


----------



## babetoo

french cut

almonds or walnuts


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hard one.. I'll say walnuts

peanuts.. salted or unsalted


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Salted

Chocolate chip cookies: With or without nuts


----------



## Vanilla Bean

without

brownies... with or without nuts


----------



## babetoo

without

brownies or blondies


----------



## Vanilla Bean

brownies

peanut brittle or peanut butter fudge


----------



## simonbaker

Fudge

Veal parmesan or Chicken?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hard one.. chicken parm

seafood alfredo or spaghetti with meat sauce


----------



## hamm4

Spaghetti with meat sauce

Brownies or cookies


----------



## simonbaker

cookies

peppers;  yellow or red?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

red

stuffed green peppers with a beef/tomato/rice mixture or a cool tomato stuffed with chicken/tuna salad.


----------



## Selkie

Stuffed green peppers with a beef/tomato/rice mixture.

Mastiff (200+ lbs) or Chorkie (Chihuahua/Yorkie mix)?


----------



## no mayonnaise

Jeez if you're going to make me choose a dog, whichever is easier to give away.  Mastiff probably, since small dogs are more annoying at an inverse proportion to their size, I can't imagine that would be as easy to get rid of.

Jet ski or solar panels on your house?


----------



## chopper

I don't even live near a lake, but would rather have a jet ski. I am all about having fun!

Travel by plane or train?


----------



## ChefJune

Train

Apple pie with 2 crusts or crumb topping


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

2 crusts

After Thanksgiving dinner; apple pie or pumpkin pie?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Pumpkin pie

Caramel apple or candy apple


----------



## Selkie

Caramel Apple

Russet Mashed Potatoes or Candied Yams?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mashed

Crab or lobster?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Arghhhh!.. lol.. another hard one.  I'll say lobster.

fish taco or fish sandwich


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Fish sandwich.

Hiphopopotamus or Ryhmenoscerus?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ryhmenoscerus (I might need the horn!)

An elephant with a runny nose, or a giraffe with a sore throat?


----------



## Selkie

The giraffe. (_An elephant's nose can contain up to 2 gallons of liquid. That's a LOT of snot!!!_)

Garden Spider or Non-poisonous Snake?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Giraffe. I don't want to deal with that much mucus.

FPS or RPG?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Selkie said:
			
		

> The giraffe. (An elephant's nose can contain up to 2 gallons of liquid. That's a LOT of snot!!!)
> 
> Garden Spider or Non-poisonous Snake?



Non posion snake. I don't have panic attaks over them.


----------



## hamm4

RPGS
Pizza crust: thin or stuffed


----------



## babetoo

thin

pepperoni or sausage


----------



## hamm4

Pepperoni 
Burger: turkey or beef


----------



## babetoo

beef

cheese or bacon ( on beef burger)


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cheese

pasta salad.. made with mayo or vinaigrette


----------



## Selkie

Mayo (_Miracle Whip preferred_)

_During a picnic..._
Fruit Salad or Potato Salad?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Fruit Salad (It's the potato salad that seems to kill children, the aged, and the infirm)

Stone fruit or citrus fruit?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

citrus fruit

peach pie or strawberry pie


----------



## babetoo

strawberry

cool whip or whipped cream


----------



## Vanilla Bean

whipped cream

in hot chocolate... marshmallows or whipped cream


----------



## simonbaker

whipped cream

Sweet potatoes:  Canned or fresh?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

either... I'll say fresh

Shirley Temple or just a refreshing glass of 7-up.


----------



## simonbaker

7 up

Mountain dew or Mellow yellow


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Mountian Dew

glass of regular milk or chocolate milk


----------



## simonbaker

Chocolate

peas: canned or frozen?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Canned

Italian ice cream: Spumoni or Neapolitan


----------



## simonbaker

Neapolitan

Kabobs: Marinated steak or chicken?


----------



## babetoo

chicken

sweet and sour or fried


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sweet -n- sour

chicken or beef pot pie


----------



## no mayonnaise

Chicken

An RV or a slave


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

no mayonnaise said:


> Chicken
> 
> An RV or a slave



I'll have whatever he's drinking.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

An RV




Soul Hamsters


*-OR-*​

Nuns Of Avignon


----------



## babetoo

hamsters

fried or boiled, just kidding. 

regular or super size?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

regular

travel by bus or train


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Train

Christmas or Festivus?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Christmas

Monopoly or Parcheesi


----------



## babetoo

monopoly

serious or funny


----------



## Somebunny

Funny

Hotdog or polish dog?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

polish sausage

mashed potatoes or french fries


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Mashed potatoes

Onion rings: battered or breaded


----------



## Vanilla Bean

battered

cucumber... on a salad or not


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

No, no, a thousand times no! Cucumber tastes like watermelon rind!

Soup or salad?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

lol

hard one... I would like both together, but I'll say salad.

grilled chicken or steak salad


----------



## Selkie

Steak salad

Regular pudding or tapioca?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

regular pudding

_Thanks for reminding me, Selkie.  I have some milk to use up.  I'm going to make some chocolate pudding for Mark's lunch._

chocolate or banana cream pie


----------



## no mayonnaise

Chocoate

Stutter or lisp?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lisp. I'm too impatient to listen to someone who stutters

If you fail to pay your loan shark: Broken arm, or broken leg?


----------



## hamm4

Neither but I'll take a broken leg
Spaghetti: meatballs or Italian sausage


----------



## no mayonnaise

Italian sausage.  Meatballs are just reshaped meatloaf, sausage is more unique flavor.

Shave or wax?


----------



## babetoo

shave, (using electric one)

pluck or wax (lip)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Wax. It's a matter of a couple thousand little screams or one big scream.

Buttercups or daisies?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Oh, tough one. Buttercups I think.

Living room ceiling: textured or smooth


----------



## simonbaker

Textured

Skiing:  Cross country or Downhill?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Downhill

Williams-Sanoma or Sur la Table?


----------



## hamm4

Sur la table
Real or fake Christmas tree


----------



## Vanilla Bean

real

_but... not this year because of my cat_

raincoat or umbrella


----------



## hamm4

Umbrella

Sweet or sour


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sour

eggplant or chicken parmesan


----------



## Somebunny

Eggplant Parm 

Pork Chop or Pork Steak?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pork chop

coleslaw or a tossed salad on the side


----------



## Selkie

Tossed Salad

Salmon or trout?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

salmon

saltines or tortilla chips with your chili


----------



## Selkie

Saltines

Wine or Sparkling Cider?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sparkling cider

hamburger or chicken breast sandwich


----------



## babetoo

hamburger

mustard or mayo


----------



## Vanilla Bean

depends on what... lol 

I love both, even sometimes together.  I'll say mayo, if you were talking about a regular sandwich.

reuben or a cuban sandwich


----------



## simonbaker

Reuben

Crushed ice or cubes?


----------



## hamm4

Cubes

Milkshake or smoothie


----------



## Vanilla Bean

smoothie

if you like eggs... scrambled or fried

_I like mine over-easy to dip my toast in!  yum_


----------



## no mayonnaise

You can't make me choose between scrambled and fried!  Not fair!  I guess fried, since I can do more with an overeasy egg in other dishes.

Vitamin C deficiency or Vitamin D deficiency


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I'll say vitamin C

to keep warm.... use an electric blanket or sit by the fireplace


----------



## no mayonnaise

Blanket.  Fireplace just makes the rest of the rooms cold.

Halitosis or Nocturnal Enuresis?


----------



## simonbaker

Halitosis (I'll get a breath mint)

Tic tac or Certs?


----------



## Zereh

Tic Tac

Peanut butter: Chunky or Creamy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Chunky

Peanut butter or Nutella?


----------



## simonbaker

Nutella

smoked almonds or pistashios?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pastachios

Salted or unsalted peanuts?


----------



## simonbaker

Salted  (unless I'm Making peanut brittle)

Gum drops or Gummy bears?


----------



## hamm4

Gummy Bears
Chocolate milk: hot or cold


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cold

Nestle's Quick or Ovaltine?


----------



## simonbaker

Ovaltine

Doritoes:  Nacho cheese or Ranch?


----------



## babetoo

ranch

onion or spinach dip


----------



## simonbaker

Spinach

cheesecake or Layer cake?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cheesecake

lemonade or limeade


----------



## ChefJune

Lemonade

Chocolate chip cookies with or without oatmeal?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

without

brownies with or without frosting


----------



## simonbaker

with

Hamburgers or Hot dogs?


----------



## babetoo

hamburgers

cheddar or provolone cheese


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cheddar

italian or french dressing on your salad


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Italian

Creamy Italian or vinaigrette?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

creamy italian

regular tomato soup or tomato and rice


----------



## simonbaker

Regular

Hazelnut or Regular coffee


----------



## babetoo

regular

cream or milk


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cream

Starbucks or Coffee Bean & Te Leaf?


----------



## simonbaker

Starbucks

Pork chops:  Pan fried, plain or in cream soup?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pain fried

chicken wings... butter garlic or BBQ


----------



## babetoo

bbq

baked or fried


----------



## jusnikki

baked


doughnuts or bagels


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bagels

night owl or go to bed early


----------



## babetoo

night owl


get up early or sleep in?


----------



## hamm4

Sleep in
Milk: whole or skim


----------



## simonbaker

skim

Merlot brown sauce or white wine cream sauce?


----------



## babetoo

white wine cream sauce

noodles or rice


----------



## Vanilla Bean

rice

stir-fry.. with noodles or rice


----------



## jusnikki

Rice



beef stew or veggie soup


----------



## Vanilla Bean

veggie soup

cantaloupe or grapefruit as part of your breakfast


----------



## jusnikki

cantaloupe


Cotton candy or candy corn


----------



## babetoo

candy corn

carnival or fair


----------



## Vanilla Bean

_in some places, they're the same thing_

I'll say fair

corn or chili dog


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Chili dog


Brown or white rice?


----------



## simonbaker

white

spicey or mild?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Spicy

Red salsa or green salsa?


----------



## simonbaker

Red salsa

Breadsticks:  Garlic parmesan or iced cinnamon?


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Red salsa
> 
> Breadsticks: Garlic parmesan or iced cinnamon?


 
Garlic parm

Summer food or Winter food?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Winter food

fruit salad or veggie salad


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

veggie salad

A kick in the shins or a slap in the face?


----------



## simonbaker

slap in the face

Butter or I can't believe it's not butter?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Butter

Strawberry preserves or grape jam?


----------



## simonbaker

strawberry 

Prime rib or Rib eye steak?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rib Eye Steak

Pork chops or lamb chops?


----------



## kezlehan

Pork chops, can't stand lamb.

Butter or margarine?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

butter!

baked potato with sour cream or french fries


----------



## simonbaker

French fries

Beef jerky or Turkey jerky?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

beef 

country-fried steak or swiss steak


----------



## Addie

country fried steak

Green veggies or Root Veggies


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Green vegetables

Pancakes or hoe cakes? 

pancakes are made with wheat flour, hoe cakes are made with a mixture of wheat flour and cornmeal


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pancakes

corned beef and cabbage or a rost beef sandwich with coleslaw


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Vanilla Bean said:


> pancakes
> 
> corned beef and cabbage or a rost beef sandwich with coleslaw



Roast beef sandwich, but hold the slaw

Whole wheat bread or rye bread?


----------



## jusnikki

Whole wheat


yeast rolls or pumpernickle


----------



## babetoo

yeast rolls

large or small


----------



## simonbaker

small

Jalepeno peppers or Hobenaro peppers?


----------



## slett

Habenaro.

Chocolate or vanilla


----------



## Vanilla Bean

chocolate

lilacs or hyacinth


----------



## simonbaker

lilacs

Frosted or Plain?


----------



## babetoo

frosted

cake or cupcakes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

cupcakes

Devil's food or angel food?


----------



## jusnikki

Devil's food (angel food's for wimps,lol j/k)


banana pudding or peach cobbler


----------



## Vanilla Bean

peach cobbler

apple pie or apple sauce


----------



## babetoo

apple pie

ice cream or whipped cream


----------



## simonbaker

ice-cream

Orange or grape pop?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

simonbaker said:


> ice-cream
> 
> Orange or grape pop?



Orange, but make mine diet, please.

Drink soda out of the can, or from a glass?

(BTW, can I get arrested for putting Pepsi in a Coke glass?)


----------



## Addie

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Orange, but make mine diet, please.
> 
> Drink soda out of the can, or from a glass?
> 
> (BTW, can I get arrested for putting Pepsi in a Coke glass?)


 
I won't tell. You lie and I will swear to it that is was Pepsi. 

Spaghetti or Elbows


----------



## Addie

Addie said:


> I won't tell. You lie and I will swear to it that is was Pepsi.
> 
> Spaghetti or Elbows


 
I forgot to answer the question.

Out of a glass.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Spaghetti

Marinara or Putinesca?


----------



## hamm4

Marinara
Garden chunky or smooth spaghetti gravy


----------



## Vanilla Bean

garden chunky

read a good book or watch a movie


----------



## simonbaker

Read a good book

Egg noodles or bow tie pasta?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

egg noodles

Alton Brown or Rachael Ray


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rachael Ray. I don't swing that way, and neither does Alton

Light beer, or a glass of water?


----------



## simonbaker

Light beer

Whiskey:  Mixed with soda or on the rockas?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

with soda (7-up)

save magazines or throw them out 

_I have saved some Cooking Light mags._


----------



## Addie

Toss them

Recycle or not


----------



## Vanilla Bean

not so much since I moved to wa, but I used to in NY

gift wrap or gift bags


----------



## simonbaker

Gift wrap

Bows or ribbons?


----------



## babetoo

bows

tape or glue


----------



## Vanilla Bean

tape

Wal-Mart of K-Mart


----------



## chopper

Actually, Target, but if I have to choose, I will say Walmart only because we don't have any Super K-Marts, but we do have Super Walmarts. 

A Christmas Story or Miracle on 32nd Street?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Miracle on 34th Street (There's nothing going on on 32nd street)

The better Scrooge: George C. Scott or Patrick Stewart?


----------



## chopper

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:
			
		

> Miracle on 34th Street (There's nothing going on on 32nd street)
> 
> The better Scrooge: George C. Scott or Patrick Stewart?



Oops...yes, 34th. LOL!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

So who is the better modern Scrooge, George C. Scott or Patrick Stewart?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

George C Scott  _(My mom's ex-husband could almost be a twin to him, though he is skinnier)_

Alfred Hitchcock or The Twilight Zone


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Alfred Hitchcock

The better black & white Scrooge; Reginald Owen (1938) or Allistair Sim (1951)


----------



## simonbaker

1951 Version

Candy canes:  Fruit flavored or peppermint?


----------



## chopper

Peppermint

Morning person or night owl?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

night owl, even though I'm tired

hand-wash dishes or dishwasher


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dishwasher

Cascade or Finish dishwasher detergent?


----------



## chopper

Finish

Sleigh ride or sandy beach?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

a sandy beach sounds good right now

tuna sandwich or turkey sandwich


----------



## simonbaker

Tuna sandwich

Real Mayonaise or Miracle Whip?


----------



## babetoo

real mayo

toasted sandwich or not


----------



## Vanilla Bean

toasted

grilled ham-n-cheese or tuna melt


----------



## jusnikki

Ham and cheese

dried fruit or candy


----------



## babetoo

candy

lifesavers or chocolate


----------



## Vanilla Bean

lifesavers

cream soda or root beer


----------



## simonbaker

Root beer

Red or Black licorice?


----------



## CWS4322

Black.

A Tulikivi bake oven cook stove or a Jenn-Air?


----------



## simonbaker

jenn-air

Broth soup or creamey soup?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Broth soup

Chicken Noodle or Vegetable Beef?


----------



## simonbaker

Chicken noodle

Pork loin: Pan fried medallions or oven roasted?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

oven roasted

hot cocoa.. homemade or instant


----------



## Addie

Homemade

Homemade cookies or store bought


----------



## Vanilla Bean

homemade!

ice cream flavor... chocolate or rocky road


----------



## chopper

Vanilla Bean said:
			
		

> homemade!
> 
> ice cream flavor... chocolate or rocky road



Chocolate...but I wouldn't kick the rocky road out of my freezer...I like that too. 

Hot fudge sauce or strawberry topping on ice-cream?


----------



## simonbaker

Strawberry topping

waffle cone or cake style cone?


----------



## babetoo

waffle cone

ice cream or sherbet


----------



## simonbaker

Ice-cream

candy bar topping or fresh fruit topping?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

fresh fruit!!  My latest thing is fresh strawberries or blueberries on top of orange sherbet.  I know I'm weird, but it's so refreshing.

on a sundae.. peanuts or chocolate sprinkles


----------



## simonbaker

Chocolate sprinkles

An ice-cream malt or shake?


----------



## babetoo

oh my, love a old fashioned choco malt

coke or 7up float


----------



## simonbaker

Coke float

ice-cream or ice-milk


----------



## chopper

Ice cream!!

Sugar cone or waffle cone?


----------



## simonbaker

waffle cone

Hagen dazz or Ben & Jerry's?


----------



## chopper

Ben and Jerry's

Eating ice cream - best when it is really cold or really hot?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Really hot

Hot fudge sundae or banana split?


----------



## simonbaker

Hot fudge sundae

Ever sprinkle vanilla ice cream with crunched up plain chips & pancake syrup?  Yes or no?

It's wonderful.


----------



## chopper

No...it does sound good, may have to try it. 

Pancakes or waffles?


----------



## simonbaker

Waffles

Butter or Whipped cream on waffles?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

geeez... hard one.. I'll say butter

with your waffles... fried chicken or bacon


----------



## babetoo

bacon

grapes- red or green?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

green..that's what I have in the fridge now.

orange or grapefruit


----------



## simonbaker

Orange

Peach or Pear?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hard one as I love both!.. I'll say peach.

ice cream float.. made with orange soda or root beer

_I just got some Sunkist orange soda to make a float with.  I was too full from my chili last night, though_


----------



## simonbaker

Orange soda

Maple syrup or Butter Pecan syrup on your pancakes?


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Orange soda
> 
> Maple syrup or Butter Pecan syrup on your pancakes?


 
Maple (although I really prefer just sugar.)

Formal sitdown dinner or family style.


----------



## simonbaker

Family style

Good german food or Italian food?


----------



## babetoo

italian

pizza or spaghetti


----------



## Vanilla Bean

ughhh...hard one!  How can you choose between those two?  I'll say pizza

green bean casserole or tuna-noodle casserole


----------



## chopper

Vanilla Bean said:


> ughhh...hard one! How can you choose between those two? I'll say pizza
> 
> green bean casserole or tuna-noodle casserole


 
OK, Don't want to put a wrench in the game, so someone else can answer this one.  I just had to say that both of these things are things that I could put on the "Things I don't want to see on my plate" thread.  
Just don't like tuna, and like my grean beans natural!


----------



## Merlot

*waves* Im new so forgive me if I post something already stated, I haven't had time to read all 127 pages  To answer the previous.....

Tuna Noodle Casserole, I love tuna! I could eat it straight from a can 

Assuming you use beans in chili and had to pick one :kidney or hot chili beans  (kidney beans is something I would list on the thread about not wanting on my plate!)


----------



## Vanilla Bean

kidney beans

cheeseburger.. with bacon or without


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*EVERYTHING* is better with bacon!

Again, the cheeseburger: American cheese or real cheddar cheese?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

another hard one.  I'll say American

steamed asparagus or brussel sprouts

_About the green bean casserole.... I think it gets a bad rap.  I love it, especially with the french-fried onions on top.  I guess that is because I grew up with it.  We all like what we like or don't like._


----------



## simonbaker

Asparagus

Cod or Lobster?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Lobster

roast beef or turkey sandwich


----------



## simonbaker

Turkey

Heinz 57 or A-1?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

A1

yellow or spicy, brown mustard


----------



## babetoo

spicy brown

hot dog or a burger


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hot dog

meatball sub or italian sausage hoagie


----------



## chopper

Meatball sub

Marinara or meat sauce?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

marinara

sloppy joes or pulled pork sandwich


----------



## Selkie

Pulled Pork sandwich - toasted.

Chicken noodle soup or Chicken & rice soup?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Chicken Noodle

Campbell's soup or Progresso suop?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Campbell's

for a side dish.. buttered noodles or rice pilaf


----------



## simonbaker

rice pilaf

Stir fry with rice or pasta?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

rice

chicken cacciatore or chicken stir-fry


----------



## simonbaker

Stir fry

Plum pork or chicken?


----------



## chopper

simonbaker said:
			
		

> Stir fry
> 
> Plum pork or chicken?



I've never had either. I think I would like both...I'll say pork just for fun!

Shrimp on the grill or cocktail??


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cocktail

if you're cold... hot chocolate or hot tea


----------



## simonbaker

Hot tea

Chicken premavera or Chicken alfredo?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

alfredo

pasta with a butter-garlic sauce or pasta tossed with a basil pesto


----------



## simonbaker

Butter/garlic sauce

Chicken kiev or Chicken cordon bleu?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

chicken cordon bleu

spaghetti squash topped with marinara or spaghetti pasta topped with marinara


----------



## simonbaker

Pasta with sauce  (Great idea though, I'll try the other way sometime)

Italian sausage or Spicey sausage?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I'll say italian sausage.  _As I get older, the gut can't handle a lot of spicy stuff.... even though I do indulge very occasionally._

bath or shower


----------



## babetoo

shower

bar or liquid soap


----------



## simonbaker

Liquid soap

$12.00 haircut or $40.00 haircut?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

$12

long or short shower


----------



## simonbaker

long  ( the longer & hotter the better.)

cheez-it's or chicken in a biscuit crackers?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cheez-its

Saltines or Ritz crackers with soup


----------



## simonbaker

Ritz

penne pasta or bow tie pasta?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

penne

canned or frozen peas


----------



## simonbaker

frozen

red potatoes or russets?


----------



## CWS4322

red potatoes.

Swedish anchovies or Italian anchovies?


----------



## simonbaker

Italian

Swiss steak:  With brown sauce & vegetables or tomato based?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tomato

Rolaids or Tums?


----------



## simonbaker

Tums

Coconut cream or Banana cream pie?


----------



## babetoo

banana

whipped cream or meringue


----------



## jusnikki

meringue


cornbread or yeast rolls


----------



## simonbaker

Yeast rolls

regular butter or honey butter ?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

honey butter

Fritos or Doritos


----------



## babetoo

fritos

green or red salsa


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

In California, red. In New Mexico, green

Corn or flour tortillas?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

flour

diet soda with lemon or an iced tea with lemon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Diet Soda

A bottle in front of me or a frontal lobotomy?


----------



## CWS4322

bottle

ham or pork roast


----------



## babetoo

pork roast

applesauce or pears


----------



## CWS4322

applesauce--I hate the texture of pears.

Lutefisk or pickled herring.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

niether.. my uncle would say Lutefisk, though

sore throat... hot tea with honey or cough medicine


----------



## simonbaker

Hot tea with honey

Shrimp: with drawn butter or cocktail sauce?


----------



## CWS4322

Drawn butter.

Dill pickles or bread and butter pickles?


----------



## simonbaker

bread & butter

manhatten or new england clam chowder?


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> bread & butter
> 
> manhatten or new england clam chowder?


 
Clam chowder of course. I am a born and bred Boston!

green or yellow veggie


----------



## CWS4322

green.

chili with beans or without?


----------



## simonbaker

with

Croissant or Focassia bread?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hard one.. I'll say croissant

chicken or beef pot pie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Beef!

Apple pie; whipped cream or a la mode?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

a la mode

hard candy... peppermint or cinnamon


----------



## CWS4322

peppermint.

Baked or fried chicken?


----------



## simonbaker

Fried    I'm sure baked is better for me.


Hot wings or honey bbq?


----------



## CWS4322

honey bbq.

Pickled eggs or pickled beets?


----------



## simonbaker

eggs

Eggs:  With or without ketchup?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

depends... I say without.  _BUT, if you're talking a fried egg sandwich, I love ketchup on it._

sitting by a campfire or sitting by a heater


----------



## CWS4322

Campfire.

Scrambled or fried eggs (in case if didn't know, I'm partial to eggs <g>).


----------



## simonbaker

fried

salad or canola oil


----------



## CWS4322

canola

French fries or oven fries?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

oven fries

salad with chick peas or without


----------



## CWS4322

with

eggplant or okra?


----------



## simonbaker

Eggplant

Marinara or alfredo?


----------



## babetoo

alfredo

pasta or potatoes


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hard one.. grr.. lol
I'll say pasta

Would you rather have stuffing or mashed potatoes along side your fried chicken?


----------



## simonbaker

mashed potatoes

Would you like your chicken grilled outside or extra crispy?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

grilled outside

broiled haddock or shrimp scampi


----------



## CWS4322

shrimp scampi

tacos or fajittas


----------



## Vanilla Bean

tacos

quesadillas or tamales


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tamales

Refried beans or whole beans?


----------



## simonbaker

whole beans

Coffee:  Grind your own or pre-ground?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I love to grind my own, but I have preground more often.

raspberry lemonade or raspberry iced tea


----------



## simonbaker

lemonade. 
 When we lived in florida I tried to make myself like iced tea because it was so popular & everyone drank it, I could not even force myself to like it.


New york hotdog with saurkraut, grilled onions & spicey mustard or a chicago dog with hot peppers, onions & relish on a poppy seed bun?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Chicago dog, but no onions!

Crinkle cut fries or matchstick fries?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

crinkle-cut

vacuum... every other day or once a week


----------



## CWS4322

every day (Roomba).

Steam mop or sponge mop.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sponge

go bowling or play golf


----------



## CWS4322

curl? okay, golf.

Curl or snow shoe.


----------



## simonbaker

Snow shoe

Brownies:  Frosted or plain?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

plain

oatmeal raisin or chocolate chip cookies


----------



## CWS4322

chocolate chip cookies

Egg rolls or spring rolls?


----------



## simonbaker

Spring rolls

General Tso's Chicken or Almond Chicken?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

General Tso's.. mmmmmm... now I'm hungry for chinese

fettucine in a plain alfredo sauce or an alfredo sauce with veggies


----------



## simonbaker

Plain

Steak:  Medium well done or Medium rare?


----------



## babetoo

med rare

fillet or t-bone


----------



## CWS4322

t-bone

sauerkraut or cabbage?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cabbage

grilled cheese or grilled ham -n- cheese sandwich


----------



## CWS4322

grilled cheese

roast beef or roast pork


----------



## babetoo

pork

applesauce or pears


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pears

grapefuit or grape juice


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Grape Juice

White table grapes or red table grapes?


----------



## babetoo

don't see white here, i prefer green ones.

jelly or jam


----------



## Vanilla Bean

jam

toasted bagel or toasted english muffin


----------



## simonbaker

Toasted bagel

Honey nut or fresh vegetable cream cheese spread?


----------



## chopper

Honey nut!  On a whole wheat bagel!

Apple pie or blueberry pie?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

apple pie with vanilla ice cream 

coffee... regular or decaf


----------



## babetoo

regular or why bother

with or without cream


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

babetoo said:


> regular or why bother
> 
> with or without cream


 
My sentiments exactly. Drinking decaf is like taking a shower in a rain coat.

with cream.

White potato fries or sweet potato fries?


----------



## chopper

Sweet potato fries!

Potatoes:  mashed or fried?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

mashed

on mashed potatoes... gravy or not


----------



## simonbaker

Gravy

Beef roast roasted with onions or not?


----------



## CWS4322

not

Sweetened or unsweetened iced tea?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

unsweetened

cherry or blackberry pie


----------



## chopper

Cherry. Mostly because I grew up in Michigan and my Grandpa grew some of the best pie cherries around. Makes my think of him when I eat cherry pie!

Pie or cake?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pie

cornbread or biscuits with your stew


----------



## simonbaker

cornbread

iced chocolate cupcakes or twinkies?


----------



## CWS4322

iced chocolate cupcakes

Links or patties for your breakfast sausage?


----------



## babetoo

patties

sausage or bacon


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bacon

roses or tulips


----------



## simonbaker

Tulips

Favorite Pet:  Cat or Dog?


----------



## Dawgluver

Dog!  Cotton or flannel sheets?


----------



## babetoo

cotton

queen or king bed


----------



## simonbaker

King bed

Puffy cheetoes or Fried cheetoes?


----------



## Dawgluver

Mmm. Cheetos.  Fried.

Blue cheese or Brie?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Blue cheese

Gorgonzola or Stilton?


----------



## simonbaker

I do not care for Gorgonzola, I do not recognize Stilton but I'll say 

Stilton

Colby or Sharp Cheddar?


----------



## babetoo

sharp cheddar

ritz or soda crackers


----------



## simonbaker

ritz

fried & glazed or baked & powdered?


----------



## babetoo

fried and glazed

fruit filled or cream filled


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cream filled

Winchell's or Dunkin's?


----------



## simonbaker

Dunkin's

Peas:  Frozen or canned?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Frozen! Canned are nasty.

Blankets, soft and fuzzy or thick and fluffy?


----------



## babetoo

thick and fluffy

feather or foam pillows


----------



## Addie

Feather

Parmasean or Romano cheese


----------



## CWS4322

Romano.

A/C or ceiling fan in the bedroom?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

neither....I'd rather have AC, though.

key lime or lemon meringue pie


----------



## simonbaker

Key lime     (Merange is nasty)

Buttered popcorn or Cheese popcorn?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I love both, but I'll say buttered

peanut butter cookies or peanut butter fudge


----------



## simonbaker

Peanut butter cookies

Egg drop soup or Won ton soup?


----------



## babetoo

egg drop

sesame or hosin sauce


----------



## simonbaker

hosin

Chow mein or lo-mein?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I love both, but I'll say low-mein

your bagel... toasted or not


----------



## PolishedTopaz

*Toasted*


*Standard or automatic?*


----------



## Vanilla Bean

standard transmission

your vehicle.. 2 or 4-door


----------



## simonbaker

4 door

Daily exercise or not?


----------



## PolishedTopaz

*Ummmm ya..........NOT! *


*Offal.......or Awful.*


----------



## Vanilla Bean

never had it... so I'll say awful

green beans or baked beans


----------



## simonbaker

Baked beans

Hard candies:  Red or Green?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

red

jelly beans.... spiced or fruity


----------



## simonbaker

fruitey

Big bang theroy or Mike & molly?


----------



## PolishedTopaz

*Can't I have both?*


*Footie jammies or socks?*


----------



## Vanilla Bean

socks

King of Queens or Everybody Loves Raymond


----------



## babetoo

raymond

salt or pepper


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pepper

chopped garlic or onion


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Garlic. Onions give me agita

Omelettes; single fold (in half) or double fold (in thirds)?


----------



## simonbaker

Double fold.

apples or oranges?


----------



## babetoo

oranges

cantaloupe or honey dew melon


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I love both!... I will say cantaloupe, though

on your cold cereal... fresh blueberries or raisins


----------



## simonbaker

Fresh blueberries

Plain chips or Flavored?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Plain chips

Best with chocolate: Strawberries or raspberries


----------



## babetoo

if i have to say one. guess it is strawberries. bet raspberries would be good also. 

milk chocolate or dark


----------



## simonbaker

milk chocoate

Vacation:  An all inclusive resort in jamaica or a cruise ship?


----------



## babetoo

resort

sea side or mountains


----------



## simonbaker

sea side

football or baseball?


----------



## babetoo

i hate and never watch either one.
if i have to choose, baseball

major or miner league


----------



## simonbaker

Major

Airplane or train?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Train, definitely

Pizza or calzone?


----------



## babetoo

pizza

pepperoni or sausage


----------



## simonbaker

Sausage

Grape crush soda or Welch's grape soda?


----------



## babetoo

welch's ( are we the only ones playing this game?)


reg. milk or chocolate


----------



## simonbaker

chocolate

almond joy or mounds?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Almond Joy. (No, I'm still playing as long as the this or that listed makes sense.)



A fat lip or a bloody nose?


----------



## simonbaker

fat lip

Sunflower seeds or pistashios?


----------



## babetoo

pistachios

walnuts or pecans


----------



## simonbaker

walnuts

Beef jerky or Beef sticks?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sticks

Yeast dinner rolls or baking powder biscuits?


----------



## simonbaker

Yeast dinner rolls

Honey butter or Regular butter?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Regular butter

With a bacon and egg breakfast: Toasted bread or toasted English muffin?


----------



## simonbaker

Toasted bread

English muffin or Bagel sandwich?


----------



## babetoo

english muffin

cream cheese or jam


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Jam on an English muffin. Cream cheese on a bagel

On a bagel with cream cheese: Canadian bacon or lox?


----------



## simonbaker

Canadian bacon

Box of chocolates:  The nutty ones or the creamy ones?


----------



## babetoo

creamy 

dark or  milk chocolate


----------



## simonbaker

milk

Roses or Daysey's


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Daisies.

Corn starch or flour


----------



## simonbaker

flour

Pork:  Baked loin or pan fried chops?


----------



## babetoo

pan fried chops

chunky or regular applesauce


----------



## simonbaker

Chunky

Chunky or creamy peanut butter?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Chunky

Strawberry preserves or grape jam?


----------



## simonbaker

strawberry

Honey or Nuetella spread on toast?


----------



## babetoo

honey

maple syrup or blueberry syrup


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Maple

Paper or plastic


----------



## Somebunny

Paper

Kiev or Cordon Bleu?


----------



## simonbaker

Cordon Bleu

Rice pilaf or Spanish rice?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Spanish

long grain or short grain rice?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Maple
> 
> Paper or plastic



Paper or plastic is so passé. You should be bringing your own reusable bags to the supermarket. In fact, some grocery stores here in California will charge you for bags, and if you bring your own bags to Target, they give you a nickle a bag off your total. I have 5 bags in each car so I don't even have to remember to bring them to the store. I also have a small styrofoam cooler in each car, in case I have to make more than one stop.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:
			
		

> Paper or plastic is so passé. You should be bringing your own reusable bags to the supermarket. In fact, some grocery stores here in California will charge you for bags, and if you bring your own bags to Target, they give you a nickle a bag off your total. I have 5 bags in each car so I don't even have to remember to bring them to the store. I also have a small styrofoam cooler in each car, in case I have to make more than one stop.



I wasn't refering specifically to grocerie bags. However, on that note, not all of the stores around here will let you use your own bags. 

Long grain rice

Comfortor or quilt


----------



## simonbaker

comforter

Sheets: In the dryer or hung outside?


----------



## hamm4

Dryer
Beer: draft or bottle


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Draft

Pilsner or Porter


----------



## jusnikki

porter



beef or seafood


----------



## simonbaker

Seafood

Coffee:  Black or with cream?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

With cream

Tea; with or without cream?


----------



## CWS4322

without
Seltzer or plain water


----------



## LPBeier

Seltzer

Shake - Chocolate or Vanilla?


----------



## simonbaker

vanilla

Kabobs:  Steak or Chicken?


----------



## LPBeier

Chicken

Pizza Crust: Thick or Thin?


----------



## simonbaker

Thin

Fried & glazed or Baked & frosted,  Donuts.


----------



## CWS4322

Fried and glazed

Sauerkraut or rotkohl


----------



## simonbaker

Saurkraut

Dumplings or Spatzle?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Spatzle

American or Japanese


----------



## simonbaker

Japanese

ice cream cake or chocolate layer cake?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Ice cream cake

Star Trek or Star Wars


----------



## Vanilla Bean

star trek

wheat or rye bread


----------



## simonbaker

wheat

salmon or shrimp?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hard one... salmon

a game of bowling or a round of golf


----------



## simonbaker

Bowling

Taco's: Hard shell or soft shell?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

another hard one... I'll say soft 

chicken quesadilla or a steak fajita


----------



## simonbaker

steak

snow peas or sugar snap peas in a stir fry?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

snap peas

broccoli cheese or cream of potato soup


----------



## simonbaker

potato

Bean & ham soup or chicken dumpling soup?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

chicken dumpling

If you watched this game show.... fav game show host... Bob Barker or Drew Carey


----------



## simonbaker

Bob Barker

girl scout cookies:  Lemon or caramel crunch?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

caramel crunch

ice cream... chocolate or butter pecan


----------



## simonbaker

Butter pecan

Cheddarwursts or Beef bratwursts?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

beef 

Miracle Whip or mayo


----------



## simonbaker

mayo

Gum drops or Gummy bears?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Gum drops

Pickles or peppers


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pickles

pickles.. sweet or dill


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Dill.

Creamed onion soup or french onion soup?


----------



## simonbaker

french onion soup

Your car: Gas or Diesel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Gas

6 cylinders or 8 cylinders?


----------



## simonbaker

1 of each but I drive the 6 cylinder so I'll say

6 cylinder

economy or full size?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Whichever happense to get better gas mileage.

If you were going to be locked in a room with a swarm of insects as a form of torture and they wanted you to choose between two options, would you pick noseeums or mosquitos?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Full size

Standard shift or automatic?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

standard

banana cream pie or boston cream pie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

ooOOoo! Boston Cream Pie!

Chocolate buttercream frosting or chocolate ganache?


----------



## simonbaker

ganache....definitely!

sour cream raisin pie or a fruit pie?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

fruit pie

banana bread or blueberry muffins


----------



## simonbaker

Banana bread

swiss steak: In brown gravy with vegetables or tomato based?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

tomato-based

cough drops or cough syrup


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cough drops

Nyquil or Dayquil?


----------



## simonbaker

NyQuil

New England or Manhatten Clam chowder?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

New England

peach pie or apple pie


----------



## sweetlanamarie

peach pie

when eating an apple- cold from the fridge or room temp?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Cold from the fridge.

When lazing about the house: socks or barefoot?


----------



## simonbaker

Barefoot

Are you a smoker?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

once in awhile

potato soup or potato salad


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Oh, that is a tough one. At the moment though, because the weather is still cold, I'll have to go with soup.

Toddler tv: Nick jr. or Disney jr.


----------



## simonbaker

Disney

onions or not?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

onions

fried or grilled chicken


----------



## simonbaker

grilled

white or dark meat turkey?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I like both, but I'll say dark meat

stuffing.. cooked inside the turkey or separate


----------



## simonbaker

Inside the turkey

Vegetable lasagna or Tuna casserole?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

vegetable lasagna

with fresh-baked cookies... glass of milk or a hot beverage


----------



## simonbaker

milk

whole milk or skim milk?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

whole milk

gravy... made from pan drippings or from a mix


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

pan drippings

mashed potatoes; use a masher or a ricer?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

masher

with a roast chicken dinner.. a side or rice or pasta


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Pasta

Canned tuna: in oil or water?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

water

ham on rye or bologna on white


----------



## simonbaker

Bologna on white

Honey mustard or Regular yellow mustard?


----------



## CWS4322

honey mustard

Corned beef or pastrami?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pasatrami

with mustard or mayonnaise?


----------



## simonbaker

Mayonaise

Smoked deli turkey or Regular?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

definitely mustard

strawberry-rhubarb pie or strawberry shortcake


----------



## simonbaker

shortcake

Biscuits or Croissants?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

regular deli turkey
biscuits

hair conditioner... yes or no


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Yes. It's a must for my hair if I want to get a comb through it.

Pancakes: buttermilk or buckwheat


----------



## Vanilla Bean

buttermilk

bottled water or tap water


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Depends on the city. Around here I'm fine with the tap water.

Waffles: with maple syrup or fruit and whip cream


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hard one... I like both.  I'll say maple syrup

laptop or desktop pc


----------



## simonbaker

Laptop

snow cone or Mr. freeze?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

snow cone

chicken-n-biscuits or chicken noodle soup


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Chicken noodle soup

Peppermint or spearmint


----------



## Vanilla Bean

peppermint

meatloaf or meatballs


----------



## CWS4322

meatballs

linguini or spaghetti


----------



## simonbaker

Spaghetti

Meatsauce or Alfredo sauce?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

alfredo

Walter Cronkite or Dan Rather for an anchor


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dan Rather. I like my news anchors breathing!

The 6 o'clock news or the 11 o'clock news?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

11 o'clock

_I know, sir loin... I was just comparing the two_

email or hand-written letters


----------



## babetoo

e mail

love letter or a bill


----------



## Vanilla Bean

love letter... _who would want a bill .. lol_

grilled t-bone steak or grilled salmon fillet


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Red meat. Let's eat!

Steak in a grill pan or on the barbecue grill?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bbq

The Cooking Channel or The Food Network


----------



## CWS4322

The Food Network

on the rocks or straight up?


----------



## simonbaker

Straight up...Crown Royal Please

jelly beans or malted easter eggs


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Malted eggs

Colored eggs: pre-cooked or still raw?


----------



## rozz

pre-cooked

Caramel deLites or Thin Mints?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Thin-Mints

Buttered popcorn or toffee popcorn


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hard one.. I'll say buttered, even though I love toffee popcorn!

creamy cauliflower soup or broccoli cheese soup


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Brocoli cheese soup.

Squirels or chipmunks


----------



## simonbaker

chipmunks

coffee or juice for breakfast?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

juice

pretzels with mustard or chips-n-dip


----------



## simonbaker

chips-n-dip

Fish:  Broiled in butter or Poached with drawn butter on the side?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

broiled in butter

fabric softener scents.. clean-n-fresh or floral


----------



## simonbaker

clean-n-fresh

hard candy or chewy candy?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hard candy..._I love red cinnamon candies... not Hot Balls or Red Hots, but the hard candies._

chewing gum or tic-tacs


----------



## simonbaker

Tic tacs.  Gum occasionaly but it's tough on my fillings.

Fruit pie or cream pie?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Fruit pie

Whole top crust or lattice?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

whole top crust

stromboli or calzone


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Stromboli

Thin crust (Noo Yawk style) pizza or thick crust (Sicilian style) pizza?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Noo Yawk style

with your steak, mashed potatoes or roasted potatoes


----------



## jusnikki

roasted

soda: diet or regular


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

If I'm going to splurge and have soda then I'm not going to bother with diet. Regular for me.

Rye bread: seeded or not?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

seeded

cheesesteak sandwich or french dip sandwich (the kind served with au jus)


----------



## simonbaker

cheesesteak

Tomato soup:  With chunks or not?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

not

glass of wine or sparkling grape juice


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Wine

Corked wine bottle or screw top?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

screw top

italian wedding soup or beef minestrone


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Minestrone 

Spaghetti or Fusilli?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

spaghetti

fruit smoothie or a strawberry milkshake


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Fruit smoothie

Ice cream or frozen yogurt?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I love both.  I'll say ice cream

apple pie.. with whipped cream or vanilla ice cream


----------



## simonbaker

vanilla ice-cream

Meatballs in marinara sauce or brown gravy?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sauce. I'm Sicilian. I've never even SEEN meatballs in brown gravy.

Hot Italian sausage or sweet Italian sausage?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sweet italian sausage

on a baked potato... sour cream... yes or no


----------



## simonbaker

yes

ground parmesan or freshly grated?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I love freshly grated, but I have it ground more

taco salad or nachos


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Taco salad

Superman or Batman


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Batman

Martin Yan or Ming Tsai


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Martin Yan

Chinese food or Chinese fusion food?


----------



## simonbaker

Not fusion

Greek yogurt or Yoplait?


----------



## sweetlanamarie

greek


regular coffee or flavored coffee


----------



## Vanitas

Regular coffee. No cream, tons of sugar, administered by IV please.


Hanging at the beach or enjoying the ski slopes?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hanging at the beach

camping in a tent or a cabin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The United States Army turned me against camping in any form!

Sports car or SUV?


----------



## simonbaker

Sports car

Fillet of fish sandwich or a Quarter pounder with cheese?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

quarter pounder with cheese

potato chips... Lays or Ruffles


----------



## Addie

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> The United States Army turned me against camping in any form!
> 
> Sports car or SUV?


 

 So sleeping on the ground in the pouring rain with bugs crawing on you didn't make you happy? I used to rent to soldiers from Fort Lewis in Washington. I can completely understand. How about green eggs, green potatoes, green everything.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Addie said:


> So sleeping on the ground in the pouring rain with bugs crawing on you didn't make you happy? I used to rent to soldiers from Fort Lewis in Washington. I can completely understand. How about green eggs, green potatoes, green everything.


 
_When I was growing up, my Mom, Dad and I always went camping. We used to do it at a KOA campground, though. We had a camper. I also went camping with the girl scouts. I have always loved the outdoors... hiking, camping, etc. To each his own. _

potato chips... Lays or Ruffles


----------



## Addie

Vanilla Bean said:


> _When I was growing up, my Mom, Dad and I always went camping. We used to do it at a KOA campground, though. We had a camper. I also went camping with the girl scouts. I have always loved the outdoors... hiking, camping, etc. To each his own. _
> 
> potato chips... Lays or Ruffles


 
Lays

Morning person or night person


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I would say morning person

carrot or celery sticks


----------



## simonbaker

Celery sticks

cheetoes puffs or fried ones?


----------



## Vanitas

Puffs all the way!


Milk chocolate or dark chocolate?


----------



## rozz

Dark chocolate. Definitely.

Fries: McDonalds or Burger King?


----------



## simonbaker

McDonalds

Vegetable lasagna:  Alfredo or marinara


----------



## Vanilla Bean

marinara

on a melt sandwich... provolone or pepperjack


----------



## simonbaker

pepperjack

steaks:  On the grill outside or pan fried?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

outside

french-fries or tater-tots


----------



## simonbaker

fries

Heinz 57 or A-1?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

A1

iceberg or romaine lettuce salad


----------



## simonbaker

romaine

cerry tomatoes or sliced tomatoes?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I like both, I'll say sliced

waldorf salad or fruit salad


----------



## simonbaker

waldorf

Sweet & sassy BBq sauce or Devils spit (spicey)


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sweet

ground beef or ground turkey


----------



## simonbaker

beef

meatloaf or meatballs?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

meatloaf

laundry detergent.. powder or liquid


----------



## simonbaker

liquid

butter or I cant believe it's not butter?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Butter

Hydrogenated vegetable oil or trans fats?


----------



## KissTheCook

Trans fats

Unlimited Pasta or a 6 tier personal cake?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cake

Diabetic coma or hypoglycemic shock?


----------



## simonbaker

hypo.

Thick pork chops or thin ones?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Thick ones

Thick pork chops; Pan fried or grilled?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

either... I would have to say pan-fried.

exercise at a gym or at home


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

At a gym

Cardio or resistance training


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cardio

ice water or gatorade


----------



## Orryette

Iced water

Oven under cooktop or away and at chest height?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Under the stove top

Electric or gas oven?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

electric, unfortunately

grilling vegetables or steaming them


----------



## simonbaker

steaming

corn or green beans?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

corn, even though I love both.

rice pilaf or risotto


----------



## simonbaker

pilaf

Are you a smoker?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

no, used to be

BLT or a grilled cheese sandwich


----------



## Orryette

Grilled cheese

Eggs Benedict or florentine ?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hard one.... I'll say Benedict

chicken or tuna salad sandwich


----------



## simonbaker

tuna salad

tuna salad:  Chilled or Warm?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

chilled

Solid white or chunk light tuna?


----------



## simonbaker

solid white

Tuna in water or oil?


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> solid white
> 
> Tuna in water or oil?


 
Oil

Fresh tuna or canned

I take a piece of fresh tuna, cook it through thoroughly then marinate it in oil and garlic for tuna sandwiches or salad. The oil becomes part of the tuna salad.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> Oil
> 
> Fresh tuna or canned
> 
> I take a piece of fresh tuna, cook it through thoroughly then marinate it in oil and garlic for tuna sandwiches or salad. The oil becomes part of the tuna salad.


 Great idea Addie, I will try it.

Fresh tuna

Olive oil or Vegetable oil?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

olive oil

doughnut or danish


----------



## simonbaker

danish

Caramel or frosted?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

depends on what you're talking about... I'll say caramel

pound cake or angel food cake


----------



## simonbaker

pound cake

Coconut or Chocolate cream pie?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

geeeez, I get all the hard ones... lol.. I'll say coconut

chocolate chip cookies or chocolate chip muffins


----------



## simonbaker

chocolate chip cookies

Pie crust:  Do you make it with lard or butter?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

lol.. when I actually make one, it's butter

boots... high or low-heel


----------



## simonbaker

low heel.  I am not coordinated enough for high heels.

jelly beans or peeps?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

jelly beans

fried bologna sandwich or grilled ham-n-cheese sandwich


----------



## simonbaker

Grilled ham & cheese

chocolate bunny or malted robin eggs


----------



## Vanilla Bean

come on... I always get the hard ones... lol... I'll say malted robin eggs.

_My grandmother always had a big Easter basket every year, and I always fished around looking for the malted eggs.  Remember Whoppers Malted Balls?  I don't know if they even still make them.  They used to be sold in milk cartons._

bruschetta appetizer or breadsticks with marinara sauce for dipping


----------



## simonbaker

Wonderful Easter family memories, they never grow old, they get passed on to future generations.

Do you color  Easter Eggs?

OOps i almost forgot.....Breadsticks with marinara.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

nope.  _I have to say I have never colored an Easter egg.  I don't know why, I just don't ever remember doing so._

Good Housekeeping or Family Circle magazine


----------



## simonbaker

Family Circle

Vegetable lasagna or Italian sausage?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I love both...I'll say vegetable

for a cut... Neosporin or some other ointment


----------



## simonbaker

Neosporin

stuffed chicken breast or stuffed pork loin?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Stuffed pork loin

Laptop or tablet?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

laptop

chicken breast or duck breast


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

chicken breast

Do you buy a whole chicken or chicken parts?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Depends on what I'm doing but usually chicken parts.

Parsley: the kind with the curly leaves of the kind with the flat leaves?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

curly... I think that is italian parsley?

shampoo... regular or combination with conditioner


----------



## simonbaker

Regular

Sauce for Chicken:  White wine cream sauce or a sweet tight, citrus glaze?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

If I _had_ to pick between the two...citrus, _even though I tend to not like mine with a glaze (only in chinese food) or a sauce.  The only sauce I normally like on chicken is a gravy or bbq sauce for grilled._

to help you sleep... hot chammomile tea or warm milk


----------



## simonbaker

Tea.        I never could stand warm milk.

Stuffed cabbage rolls or Stuffed Peppers?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

another hard one!   stuffed peppers

in your spaghetti sauce... mushrooms or not


----------



## simonbaker

Yes, I love mushrooms but the reast of my family does not so I do not get them to often

Mushrooms stuffed with crabmeat or Italian sausage?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sausage

when cleaning... wear latex gloves or not


----------



## simonbaker

Not as much as I should.

Sugar free or Regular syrup on your pancakes?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

regular

after a shower or bath... lotion or not


----------



## simonbaker

lotion in the winter...powder in the summer.

Whipped cream or Butter on your french toast?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

butter 

sausage links or patties


----------



## simonbaker

patties

Turkey or Ham for Easter?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I don't know yet... I'm not making it, but I prefer ham.

hot or mild salsa


----------



## simonbaker

mild salsa

crescent rolls or biscuits?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

biscuits

slit pea-n-ham soup or potato-n-ham soup


----------



## simonbaker

potato & ham

Manicotti:  Stuffed with cheese or italian sauasge mixture?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

stuffed with cheese

spanish rice or red beans -n- rice


----------



## simonbaker

Red beans -n-rice

marshmellow filled or caramel filled chocolate bunnies?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

caramel filled

on a salad... grilled steak slices or grilled chicken slices


----------



## simonbaker

Grilled chicken

Salmon or Tilapia?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

salmon

movie... drama or comedy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Drama

Music... Country or hip hop?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

country

if you like country music... Alan Jackson or Toby Keith


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Toby Keith

Country music style: The Judds or The Band Perry?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Judds

payment for a bill... write a check or pay by phone (or online)


----------



## simonbaker

write a check

peanut butter or nuetella hazelnut spread?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

peanut butter

do yo have a vegetable garden?  yes or no


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

No but I'd like one some day when I have a yard to out it in.

For swiming, lake or pool?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pool

spaghetti with meat sauce or meatballs


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Hmm, tough one. Meat sauce I suppose.

If you had to pick, would you rather have sticky hands or wet hands?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

wet hands.. lol

a side to a steak... roasted potato wedges or roasted baby carrots


----------



## simonbaker

Roasted potato wedges

Blue cheese dressing or Honey mustard dressing?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

simonbaker said:
			
		

> Roasted potato wedges
> 
> Blue cheese dressing or Honey mustard dressing?



Depends on the salad but for a straight veggie or greans salad blue cheese.

Star Trek TNG or Babylon 5


----------



## simonbaker

Star Trek

Pork chops cooked in cream soup with potatoes or a pork roast in the oven surrounded by potatoes & carrots?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Roast

Caramel or Butterscotch


----------



## simonbaker

Caramel

Butter pecan ice-cream or maple nut ice-cream?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

butter pecan

a trip to the mountains or a trip to the beach


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Beach

Sailing or scuba?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sailing

peanut butter cookies or a peanut butter sandwich


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Cookies

With cookies: milk or hot chocolate


----------



## Vanilla Bean

milk

iced tea.. sweetened with lemon, or plain


----------



## simonbaker

I honestly cannot stand iced tea. I will drink it hot though so I guess I'll say

sweetened with lemon.

Cheddarwursts or Beef Bratwurst?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

beef

grilled cheese sandwich... with bacon or a slice of tomato

_I grew up mainly drinking iced tea (plain), water, juice or milk. We rarely had soda in the house. I'm a big iced tea drinker.  I love to brew peppermint tea and make that into iced tea._


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Tomato

Dill pickles or sweet pickles


----------



## Vanilla Bean

dill

potato salad... made with a vinaigrette or mayonnaise


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Miracle whip actually altgough I'd pick mayo over a vinegarette.

Sunrise or Sunset


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sunrise

macaroni -n- cheese.. by itself or with diced ham added


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

By itself

Kraft macaroni & cheese or Franco-American?


----------



## simonbaker

Kraft

Hamburgers:  Grilled or char-broiled?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

grilled

fettucine alfredo... on its own or with seafood and veggies added


----------



## simonbaker

On it's own

Stir fry chicken:  With pasta or rice?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

rice

make your own chicken broth or buy it


----------



## simonbaker

make it

Shake & bake chicken or Broasted?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Shake-n-bake

a game of cards or play Monopoly


----------



## simonbaker

Monopoly

Sandwich:  Croissant or Focassia bread?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

focaccia

sing in the rain or sing in the shower


----------



## simonbaker

In the rain

Crust on homemade bread:  Crunchy/crusty or soft /butterey


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Crusty

Italian bread or French?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Italian

To copy text: mouse clicks or keyboard shortcuts


----------



## Vanilla Bean

mouse clicks

umbrella or a raincoat


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Umbrella (mainly because I don't have a rain coat)

Skor Bar or Heath Bar


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Heath

wheat or rye bread


----------



## Addie

Rye

Computer

Sound on or Sound off


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

On. It sort of creeps me out when I expect a sound and one isn't there.

Indoor lighting

Table/floor lamp or ceiling lamp


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Floor/table lamps


Iincandescent bulbs or compact fluorescent?


----------



## simonbaker

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Floor/table lamps
> 
> 
> Iincandescent bulbs or compact fluorescent?


 Incandescent 

Hard shell taco's

with or without sour cream


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

With

Pool or lake


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

For swimming, the pool, for fishing, I'd have to say the lake.

At the market: Fresh fish or frozen?


----------



## simonbaker

Frozen,  The fresh fish we get here can be questionable at times.

Asparagus or broccoli?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Broccoli

With spaghetti: Bread and butter or garlic toast?


----------



## Vanitas

Garlic toast. I could eat the whole loaf. 

Indoor fireplace or outdoor fire pit?


----------



## simonbaker

Outdoor fire pit

Frozen pizza or frozen pizza rolls?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Frozen Pizza

Time to separate the adults from the children: Pepperoni or anchovies?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Pepperoni. Just not a fan of anchovies in general.

While on vacation:
Breakfast or Brunch


----------



## Vanitas

Brunch! Why settle for just breakfast, when you can have both breakfast AND lunch 

You're at the beach. Are you:
In the water or lounging on the sand?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

In the water! I get bored lounging.


Polar bears or peguins


----------



## CWS4322

Polar bears

Almond milk or rice milk?


----------



## simonbaker

Almond milk

Honey mustard or teriyaki wings?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

In my current mood, teriyaki.

Cheez-its or Better Cheddars


----------



## simonbaker

Better cheddars

French onion soup:  With or without swiss cheese?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

With Swiss cheese, but without onions!

Gefelte fish or kippers?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

gefelte, I think.. never had it


beef stroganoff or beef with broccoli over rice


----------



## simonbaker

Beef with broccoli

Egg rolls or Spring rolls?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I love both, but I'll say egg rolls

chili with cornbread or garlic bread


----------



## simonbaker

Garlic bread

Baby carrots or carrot sticks?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

baby carrots

cucumber or 3-bean salad


----------



## simonbaker

3 bean salad

BUTTER BEANS OR LIMA BEANS?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

ughhh... if I have to choose.. butter beans

with you fried chicken.. baked beans or corn


----------



## simonbaker

Baked beans     I cannot think of a bean I do not like.


Cream pie:  Topped with real whipped cream or merenge?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

whipped cream

In your coffee; half & half or non-dairy creamer?


----------



## simonbaker

non-dairy creamer

Hazelnut coffee or Regular coffee?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Regular coffee

Black tea or green tea?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

green tea

Christmas or Easter


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Christmas

Light beer or nothing?


----------



## simonbaker

Light beer (with a side of Crown Royal please)

Loose tea or Tea bags?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Loose tea






Delivery or DeGiorno?


----------



## Addie

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Loose tea
> 
> Delivery or DeGiorno?


 
Homemade. But if I have to choose, delivery. I have never met a frozen pizza that I like.

Chicken/dumplings or Beef stew with homemade biscuits


----------



## Vanilla Bean

chicken -n- dumplings

hotdog with mustard or a chili dog


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mustard

Pepperoncini or jalapeños?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pepperoncini

italian sausage hoagie... with green peppers-n-onions or without


----------



## Siegal

With peppers and onions

Cake doughnuts or yeast doughnuts ?


----------



## simonbaker

Yeast donuts

Frosted or glazed donuts?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

frosted

jelly or cream filled?


----------



## simonbaker

jelly

Chocolate or white icing on donuts?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Chocolate

In egg salad: diced celery or diced cucumber


----------



## Vanilla Bean

celery is normally what I use... but cucumber sounds good, too

radishes on a salad...  yes or no


----------



## simonbaker

No thank you.

Chowder or Chutney?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

chutney

when you go grocery shopping.. have a list or not


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Have a list

When you go grocery shopping.. follow the list or buy sale items you use but don't need?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

lol... yeah, that is me.  I might have 5 things on the list and leave with 25.

going out to dinner.... order a cheeseburger with fries or a prime rib with a baked potato


----------



## simonbaker

Cheeseburger 

Fries or onion rings?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Fries

Regular fries or waffle cut?


----------



## simonbaker

Regular

Dipping sauce for cheese curds:  Ketchup or Ranch


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Neither. The cheese stands alone.

Chocolate cake with white frosting or white cake with chocolate frosting?


----------



## simonbaker

white cake with white frosting

Grilled cheese:  American or Cheddar?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cheddar. American is not cheese!

White bread or whole grain?


----------



## simonbaker

white

Coffee:  Steaming hot or lukewarm (drinkable)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Steraming hot

Coffee; black or with cream?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I can have it either way... if I have it hot, black.  if I have it iced with a flavored creamer.

Beagle or a Basset Hound


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Depends on what else is on the menu. Beagle is best with rice, while basset hound goes extremely well with a baked potato.

Asian food; Korean or Chinese


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I don't think I have ever had Korean... so Chinese.

cooler weather or hot and humid

_ @ your dog statement.  I thought if the next person that posted was a dog person, they might have a preference on breed._


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Definitely cooler. Hot and humid is for the insects.

Circle or square


----------



## Vanilla Bean

circle, I guess

dip for veggies.. ranch or bleu cheese


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Depends on the veggies but usually blue cheese.

Dried flowers or silk flowers?


----------



## hamm4

Silk

Chicken: baked or fried


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I love both, but baked is better for me.

scalloped potatoes or broiled scallops in butter sauce with lemon


----------



## simonbaker

Scalloped potatoes

Green olives or Black olives?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

black olives

bologna or mortadella


----------



## simonbaker

Bologna

Crest or Colgate?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Crest, definitely

peanut clusters or chocolate haystacks


----------



## simonbaker

Chocolate haystacks

Beef stroganoff:  Made (finished) with sour cream or bleu cheese?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sour cream... i couldn't imagine bleu cheese in it, but then again, I have never had it that way.

apple crisp or apple fritters


----------



## simonbaker

Apple fritters

German potato salad or Yellow mustard, traditional?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hard ones... I love both... I'll say german potato salad, since I don't have that often.

cuban sandwich or a ham-n-cheese panini


----------



## simonbaker

Ham & cheese panini.  Not familiar with a cuban sandwich. What's in it?

Puffs with vicks or kleenex brand?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

_I've had it a few different ways.  It has sliced pork, ham, swiss cheese, dill pickle and mustard on cuban bread.  I have never been able to find "cuban bread," so I made one using a ciabatta roll instead.  There was a restaurant in NY that used salami instead of ham.  I think any hearty, crusty bread will do.  I've also seen some cubans made with bacon.  It's one of my favorite sandwiches!  That place I was talking about in NY made the best cuban sandwich I have ever tasted, and where I became so fond of them.  Prior to that, I had never had one._

Kleenex (my BF and I should take stock out in the company--allergies, colds, etc)

produce... regular or organic


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

All produce is organic, unless you're talking about the wax or plaster fruits and vegetables they sell at TJ Maxx. That said, I don't waste my money on so-called "organic" produce. My family has been eating normally grown farm produce since WWII* with no ill effects. 

Cooked vegetables with dinner, or a salad?




* Before and during WWI those family members who weren't fighting grew their own!


----------



## simonbaker

Salad please with blue cheese & french on the side.

Oven roasted red skinned potatoes or a Russet baked potato?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

oven-roasted, red, skinned potatoes

on your bagel.. regular cream cheese or butter


----------



## CWS4322

butter (on a toasted sesame-seed bagel)

Wax beans or green beans


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

green beans

Lox or gefilte fish?


----------



## simonbaker

lox

salted nut roll or almond joy?


----------



## CWS4322

Salted nut roll

Scrambled eggs or poached eggs?


----------



## simonbaker

poached

Eggs:  Ketchup?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

NO! Salsa, maybe, but never ketchup.

French fries; ketchup or vinegar?


----------



## simonbaker

ketchup....on everything.

bean & ham soup or french onion soup?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

french onion, definitely!!  _My all-time favorite soup._

Frosted Mini-Wheats or Cream of Wheat cereal


----------



## CWS4322

Cream of Wheat cereal

New England Clam Chowder or Manhattan Clam Chowder?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

New England

corn niblets or cream of corn


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Niblets

Canned peas or frozen?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

ughhhh @ canned peas ... frozen, I pick. I use those when I'm pressed for time, but I love fresh.

cabbage roll (filled with rice, meat or potato) or a lettuce wrap (filled with chicken or tuna salad)


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Lettuce roll.

Maple or oak


----------



## simonbaker

mAPLE

Peanut brittle: With or without coconut?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

never had it with coconut, sounds interesting... I'll pick with coconut.

root beer float or orange soda float


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Usually rootbeer

Soup or salad


----------



## simonbaker

salad

Beef wellington or Chicken wellington?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Beef

Biscuits: Kentucky Fried's  or Popeye's


----------



## simonbaker

Popeyes.
  I miss popeyes when we lived in the south we ate there often. There are no popeyes here in South Dakota.

black olives or calmato olives?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Depends on what I'm doing with them but to just eat alone, black.

For lounging about the house: jeans or pajama bottoms


----------



## simonbaker

I like the dress type aas there's no waistband. Otherwise I would have to chose p.j's.

Red or Green popscicle?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

red

lemon yogurt or lemon sorbet


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Leomn Sorbet

Green Jell-O or Tapioca pudding?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Jello

Blinds or drapes


----------



## simonbaker

blinds

red or green apples?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

red, as long as they aren't Red Delicious

meatball soup or a meatball sub sandwich


----------



## simonbaker

soup

Green peppers or Yellow peppers?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Yellow peppers

Jalapeños or habenaros?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

jalapenos

wine or grape juice


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Wine

Domestic violence or imported?


----------



## simonbaker

Neither

Sweet & spicey or smokey & spicey bbq sauce?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sweet and spicy! yum... I can almost taste it on some chicken legs now.  That might me on the menu in few days!

popcorn... kettle corn or buttery with a little salt


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Butter

Hot dog or hamburger?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hamburger, but I love hotdogs too

oatmeal-raisin or peanut butter cookies


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Peanut butter cookies

Chocolate chip cookies; With or without nuts?


----------



## simonbaker

with. 
  I'm the only one in the family that likes them with nuts. It's difficult to find them with nuts.


Fresh/frozen fruit:  Strawberry or Blueberry smoothie?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Oh, tough one. I'm going to have to go with strawberry buy only just barely.

Shrimp- breaded or not


----------



## simonbaker

No breading for me. 

Honey butter or Regular butter on popovers?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Honey butter. Sooooo yummy.

The egg mix for french toast:
sweetened or unsweetened


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sweetened

oranges or clementines


----------



## simonbaker

clementines

Honey butter: With or without cinnamon?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

with

bbq'd chicken breast or wings


----------



## Vanitas

I'll take the breast - I like wings, but get easily creeped out by scraping my teeth on the bone 

Mayo or Miracle Whip??


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I like both, but I'll say Miracle Whip

turkey with cheddar or ham and swiss sandwich


----------



## Vanilla Bean

_bump this topic up so it doesn't get buried_


----------



## simonbaker

Ham & swiss

Spaghetti or Penne pasta?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

spaghetti

roasted or steamed veggies


----------



## Matts girl

Roasted...

Parmigiana or mozzarella?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

mozzarella

Twilight Zone or Outer Limits


----------



## simonbaker

Twilight zone

Saucey bbq'd ribs or dry rub?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

saucy bbq'd

regular lemonade or raspberry


----------



## simonbaker

Regular

cheese curds or mozzarella sticks?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

mozz sticks

Snickers or Milky Way bars


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Snickers

Basket or cart


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cart

Do you use the store's bags, or bring your own?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

We bring our own and then forget them in the trunk so end up using the store's. One of these days we'll get it right.

Clear blue without a cloud in sight or grey and white towers of fluffy clouds.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

grey

linen or satin sheets


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Linen

Shorts or capris


----------



## Vanilla Bean

capris

powdered or glazed doughnut


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Glazed

Jelly filled or cream filled


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cream-filled... not the bavarian, but pastry cream (white frosting)

pickled eggs or pickled peppers


----------



## simonbaker

Neither. I only like dill pickels.

How do you like your eggs?..Over easy or Over hard?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Over easy

Spots or stripes


----------



## simonbaker

stripes

Do you put ground eggs in your tuna salad?


----------



## Matts girl

simonbaker said:


> Do you put ground eggs in your tuna salad?


 
No, just tuna in my egg salad!lol

Hot or cold banana pudding?


----------



## simonbaker

Hot

Homemade lasagna:  With or without italian sausage?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

with!

All In the Family or Maude


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

All in the Family

NCIS or Glee


----------



## Vanilla Bean

NCIS... I don't know what Glee is.

Ina Garten or Paula Deen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Paula Deen

Paul Prudhomme or John Besh?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Paul Prudhomme

corned beef hash or hash brown potatoes as side to your breakfast


----------



## simonbaker

H.B's

Red or a Purple popscile?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Red

Backpack or Briefcase


----------



## simonbaker

Briefcase

Ruhbarb custard pie or Strawberry ruhbarb pie?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

strawberry

strawberry or raspberry jam


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Strawberry

Smooth or crunchy peanut butter?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Crunchy unless I'm mixing it with honey.

Picnick bench or blanket


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I think I would like either... I'll say bench

picnic lunch.... sandwiches, chips/pretzels with ice-cold drinks or wine, fruit, cheeses and pepperoni


----------



## simonbaker

A nice merlot with some sharp cheddar cheese & some chilled Pepperoni snacks.

Red or white wine?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

red wine

river-boat ride or a Pacific cruise


----------



## simonbaker

Pacific cruise

Florida or California?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Florida

The Golden Girls or HOt In Cleveland


----------



## simonbaker

Golden girls

mike & molly or 2 broke girls?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Mike & Molly

The Andy Griffith Show or Leave It To Beaver


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Andy Griffith

A bottle in front of me or a frontal lobotomy?


----------



## simonbaker

Bottle

Tap beer or Bottled beer?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

depends on the modd I'm in... I like the taste of draft beer better

glass of 7-up or gingerale


----------



## simonbaker

7 up

Diet soda or Regular soda?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

diet 

get a manicure or do your own nails


----------



## simonbaker

Manicure

Hot rock massage or a Sweedish massage?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

swedish

with dinner... crescent rolls or french bread


----------



## simonbaker

french bread

butter or margarine?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Butter

Carrots or parsnips


----------



## simonbaker

parsnips

turnips or rutabagous?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

turnips


roasted Russets or sweet potatoes


----------



## simonbaker

russets


----------



## Vanilla Bean

simonbaker said:


> russets


 
_you forgot the "this or that."... lol  I'll give one_

sausage patties or a slice of ham with your breakfast


----------



## CWS4322

sausage patties (homemade)

Ice cream or frozen yogurt


----------



## simonbaker

Ice-cream

Cake cone or sugar cone?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sugar cone

frozen yogurt or vanilla soft-serve


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Frozen yogurt

Brocoli or asparagas


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Broccoli

White potato fries or sweet potato fries?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

white potato fries

gas grill or a big George Foreman


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Gas Grill

Charcoal broiled  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







or broiled charcoal?


----------



## simonbaker

Charcoal broiled

Shrimp scampi or shrimp kabobs on the grill?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

shrimp kabobs

Strawberry slushie or Strawberry milkshake


----------



## simonbaker

slushie

Original lemonade or pink lemonade?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

original 


regular iced tea or peach iced tea


----------



## jusnikki

regular


spaghetti with meatballs or without


----------



## simonbaker

with

beer or wine?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

beer

ice cold milk or ice cold chocolate milk


----------



## simonbaker

chocolate milk

ruhbarb pie or fresh strawberry pie?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

fresh strawberry pie... yum that sounds good!

fresh strawberry pie or fresh peach pie


----------



## simonbaker

Fresh strawberry

Blueberry or cherry pie?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cherry

regular cheesecake with fruit topping or a chocolate cheesecake


----------



## simonbaker

Regular cheesecake with fruit topping.

Pop tarts or Toaster strudel?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I've never had toaster strudel, so pop tarts

for a grilled cheese sandwich... american or cheddar slices


----------



## simonbaker

I like how american melts better but enjoy the taste of cheddar better so I guess I'll say Cheddar

Mcdonalds or Burger King?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Burger King

Pizza Hut or Domino's


----------



## Matts girl

Domino's



Subway or Quizno's?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Quizno's

hot apple cider with a cinnamon stick or hot chocolate with marshmallows


----------



## simonbaker

Hot chocolate with marshmellows

Chai or a latte?


----------



## Somebunny

Latte'

Buttered popcorn or white cheddar cheese popcorn?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

buttered popcorn

pretzels with mustard or tortilla chips with cheese dip


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Tortilla chips with cheese

Corn tortillas or Flour tortillas


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Flour Tortillas

Whole pintos or refried beans?


----------



## jusnikki

Whole

fried chicken or grilled chicken


----------



## Vanilla Bean

geez... hard choices.. I'll say fried chicken.  It's been awhile since I had that.

in a bun... bratwurst or italian sausage


----------



## jusnikki

italian sausage


Sweet pickles or sour pickles


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sweet pickles 


cantaloupe or honeydew melon


----------



## jusnikki

cantaloupe, can't stand honeydew


ketchup or bbq sauce


----------



## Vanilla Bean

depends on what it's with.. I'll say bbq

bbq'd pulled pork or beef sandwich


----------



## jusnikki

Are you kidding I'm from da' south....
pulled pork (I'm getting hungry)

Potato chips or popcorn


----------



## simonbaker

Potato chips.  Unless I'm at a movie

Croissant sandwich or Homemeade honey wheat bread sandwich?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

_lol @ jusnikki_

croissant

slice of pizza or a pizza sub


----------



## simonbaker

sLICE OF PIZZA

Vegetable oil or Canola oil?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

canola oil

aspirin or Tylenol


----------



## simonbaker

Aspirin

Liquid soap or bar soap in the shower?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Liquid... right now, it's Dove Bodywash.  Occasionally, I like a bar soap for a change.

Salon shampoo or something like Suave


----------



## simonbaker

Salon shampoo.  Until it runs out then I usually buy some economy brand. Change is 
                         good.

Crest or Colgate?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Crest

m&m's or Reece's Pieces


----------



## simonbaker

Reeces pieces

Mounds or Almond joy?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Almond Joy

hot cup of coffee or hot chocolate


----------



## simonbaker

Hot coffee

Cream/sugar in your coffee or black?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Usually black, but I like it the other way, too

ranch or french onion dip for your chips


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

French Onion

French Champagne or California Champagne?


----------



## simonbaker

french   (when I can afford it)

Chocolate dipped strawberries or with a fruit dip?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Chocolate dipped (so long as it's good chocolate)

Strawberry shortcake: biscuit like base or cake like base


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cake-like

books.. fiction or nonfiction


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

That's difficult because there are certain subjects in non-fiction that I really enjoy and I'm just as selective about the types of fiction I enjoy. And then every so often an odd ball from a genre/subject I wouldn't normally enjoy comes along and turns my preferances on their heads. And it really depends on the mood I'm in which I'm more inclined to go for. I guess usually fiction, but only by a little and only certain genres (I'll always pick a science book over a sappy romance novel).

Listen to your heart or Listen to reason?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Unfortunately, I listen to my heart...sometimes that's good, sometimes that's bad.

veggies with dip or chips and dip


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Veggies! My niece actually teases me about how excited I get when I find really nice veggies to eat raw.

Celery sticks: with peanut butter or cream cheese


----------



## Vanilla Bean

with peanut butter

when you were a kid, did you take your lunch in a paper bag or a lunch box


----------



## NikitaLysytskiy

In a papper bag

What would you rather prefer for dinner - danish _meat balls in curry_ with apples and celery served with rice and cucumber salad *or* russian cold soup okroshka?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

The first choice

Rock Hudson or Cary Grant


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Cary Grant

old sitcoms.... Family Ties or Growing Pains


----------



## simonbaker

Family ties

Taco John's or Taco Bell?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

taco Bell.. never heard of Taco Johns

a lazy day at home on a rainy day... stay in pj's or normal clothes


----------



## simonbaker

P.J's...Definitely.

sugar babies or milk dud's?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Milk duds

Sock puppet or lunch bag puppet


----------



## simonbaker

sock puppet

Big bird or Cookie monster?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cookie monster

smurfs or strawberry shortcake


----------



## simonbaker

smurfs

Chocolate with peanuts or caramel with pecans over ice-cream?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

caramel with pecans

peanut butter and jelly or peanut butter and fluff-n-nutter sandwich


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Peanut butter and jelly (just thinking about marsmallow fluff makes me want to go to the dentist and get my teeth cleaned!)

Natural peanut butter (just peanuts and salt) or Skippy/Jif/Peter Pan with hydrogenated vegetable oil and sugar added


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Skippy/Jif/Peter Pan... Not the greatest stuff for you. My favorite is Jif. That is what I grew up on.

mini pizzas... on bagel or english muffin halves


----------



## simonbaker

English muffin

General tso's chicken or Chicken with snow peas?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

General Tso's

tossed salad.. with cherry tomatoes or not


----------



## simonbaker

Yes, but only 1.

SPRING MIX OR FRESH SPINACH FOR YOUR SALAD?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

fresh spinach


spinach salad with bacon or iceberg salad with ham


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> fresh spinach
> 
> 
> spinach salad with bacon or iceberg salad with ham


spinach salad with bacon

Spinach salad with hot bacon dresing or balsamic vinaigerette?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hot bacon dressing

rigatoni with tomato sauce and italian sausage or macaroni with cheese sauce and ground beef


----------



## simonbaker

Rigatoni with tomato sauce &  italian sausage,

All beef hot dogs or Cheddarwursts?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

all beef...I don't think I've ever had cheddarwursts

on a baked potato... butter, salt-n-pepper or bacon and cheddar cheese


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> all beef...I don't think I've ever had cheddarwursts
> 
> on a baked potato... butter, salt-n-pepper or bacon and cheddar cheese


Just butter

Cheesey hash browns or creamy redskin potatoes?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I would love both, but I'll say creamy redskin

mashed potatoes.. with gravy or not


----------



## simonbaker

Light on the gravy.

Warm spinach/artichoke dip with pita chips or a cheeseball with crackers?


----------



## leasingthisspace

I didn't look at the last thread. Dub


----------



## Vanilla Bean

warm spinach/artichoke dip... mmm that sounds good!

cocktail weenies or cocktail meatballs


----------



## leasingthisspace

Weenies please. 

Milk or dark chocolate


----------



## Vanilla Bean

milk chocolate

fried green tomato or fried zucchini


----------



## simonbaker

Neither are a favorite but I'll say 

zucchini.   It's good on the grill.

Salami & colby sandwich:  With or without mayonaise?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

with

meatlovers or veggie pizza


----------



## simonbaker

Meatlovers...Add green olives please.

Cheese sauce or Hollandaise sauce over steamed broccoli?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cheese sauce

on toast.. peanut butter or jam


----------



## simonbaker

jam

Pringles or Lays chips?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Pringles

Pretzels... sticks or regular


----------



## simonbaker

regular

Doritoes:  Cool ranch or Nacho cheese?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Nacho

BBQ or Salt-n-vinegar chips


----------



## simonbaker

bbq

cheetoes puffs or fried crispy cheetoes?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

crispy


ground turkey or ground beef


----------



## simonbaker

Ground beef

Ketchup on your eggs?


----------



## leasingthisspace

No ketchup on eggs. About the only thing ketchup is used for is fries by me. 

Leftover pizza hot or cold out of fridge?


----------



## simonbaker

Hot

Smoked pork chop or Regular?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

regular

meat cooked in a fruity or savory sauce


----------



## simonbaker

Tough one. I love both but I'll say

savory

Lemonade or Iced tea?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

iced tea

fruit punch or raspberry lemonade


----------



## simonbaker

fruit punch

Saurkraut on your bratwurst?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

nope


cream of celery or cream of mushroom soup


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mushroom

Chicken & Biscuits or chicken & waffles?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

chicken and biscuits

on your waffles.... butter and maply syrup or fruit topping with whipped cream


----------



## leasingthisspace

Little bit of butter and syrup. 

Creamer and sugar or black?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

black, usually

spring roll or egg roll


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Egg roll

toast with peanut butter, or a bagel with cream cheese


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hard one... toast with peanut butter

3-bean salad in a vinaigrette or veggie salad in a vinaigrette


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

veggie salad

Thousand Island or Catalina salad dressing?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Catalina

chicken or tuna salad wrap


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

tuna salad

Chicken Cordon Bleu or Chicken Kiev?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cordon bleu

bowl of chili with cornbread or a chili dog


----------



## simonbaker

Chili dog

Vacation Options:  Disney or An all inclusive island resort?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

island resort

_Places like Disney tend to be tourist traps._

peach yogurt or peaches-n-cream ice cream


----------



## simonbaker

ice-cream,   I do not care for peaches.

sausage links or patties for breakfast?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

patties, even though I like both


fried egg sandwich or egg salad sandwich


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

fried egg sandwich

Bacon: fried or baked?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

baked

home fries or hash browns


----------



## simonbaker

Hash browns

Sirloin kabobs skewered with potatoes, carrots & mushrooms or Chicken breast kabobs marinated in honey & garlic skewered with fresh pineapple, sweet pepperss & onions?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hard one.. chicken breast skewer

cheese or apple danish


----------



## simonbaker

Cheese danish

Glazed donuts or Bismarks with jelly filling?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Glazed

Dunkin Doughnuts or Krispy Kremes?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

I always thought Krispy Kremes couldn't possibly be worth the hype until I tried one. Haven't had Dunkin donuts since I was a kid but don't remember them being anything amazing. Now Krispy Kremes vs Tim Bits would be quite the decision.

Thick cut, crispy french fries: with ketchup or malt vinegar?


----------



## simonbaker

Ketchup.  Have never tried them with malt vinegar.


Chewy caramel candy or hard suckey candy?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

They are really good with malt vinegar. First had them like that at a fish fry shop.

Chewy caramel candies.

Potatoes or rice?


----------



## simonbaker

potatoes, unless I'm eating chinese.

A grilled tortilla wrap or a sandwich?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

grilled tortilla wrap

cinnamon toast or cinnamon roll


----------



## leasingthisspace

Cinnamon roll. 

Change your own oil or bring it to shop?


----------



## simonbaker

Bring it to a shop.

Green peppers or yellow peppers?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

green peppers

red onions or sweet yellow onions on a burger


----------



## jusnikki

sweet yellow onions

sweet milk or skim milk


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I don't think I have had sweet milk, so I'll say skim milk.

rootbeer or cream soda


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cream soda

San Pellegrino or Perrier?


----------



## simonbaker

Perrier.  Just plain water works for me too.

frosted or nutty muffin?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

frosted


frosted or regular corn flakes


----------



## simonbaker

frosted


----------



## simonbaker

white or chocolate oreo's?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Chocolate

Raspberry or strawberry


----------



## simonbaker

Raspberry

Mint or caramel?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

mint

m&m's... regular or peanut


----------



## leasingthisspace

Regular m&ms for me. 
I'm more of a glancer. 
Always follow a recipe or glance at it and just cook?


----------



## simonbaker

When cooking: Make it up as I go.
Baking: Follow a recipie.


Muffins or Scones?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Muffins

Pancakes or waffles?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

waffles

a side of bacon or a side of ham


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Ham (altgough give it a week and that will likely change)

Jam or Jelly


----------



## simonbaker

jam

Hostess cupcakes or twinkies?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Twinkies

doughnuts... powder sugar or frosted with chocolate sprinkles

_My favorite as a kid was powder sugar.  They were so messy, but sooo good!_


----------



## leasingthisspace

Powdered sugar. I hate sprinkles. 

Dessert always sweet or sometimes savoury?


----------



## simonbaker

Usually always sweet unless I have an after dinner cocktail with a nice sharp cheese.

Sweet & sour or Teriyaki chicken?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

teriyaki

plain cheeseburger with lettuce, tomato and mayo or a mushroom swiss burger with A1 sauce


----------



## simonbaker

Mushroom & swiss.

Sirloin steak or Ribeye steak?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

rib-eye

baked potato or smashed potatoes


----------



## simonbaker

Baked potato

Egg salad or Tuna salad?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Egg salad 

Neutral colors or bright colors


----------



## simonbaker

Neutral for the most part, but not always.

swiss steak:  In brown gravy with fresh vegetables or in a homemade marinara sauce?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

brown gravy

cherry popsicle or fudgesicle


----------



## leasingthisspace

Fudge because most cherry stuff is to fake tasting.  

If you wanted stock would you make or buy it?


----------



## simonbaker

Buy it.  I go through at least 25 gallons a week.

French onion or ranch dip?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I'll say french onion,_ since I have that more, but it's been a long time since I bought some.  I love that with pretzels.  I don't eat chips so much anymore... too greasy for my gut.  If I'm having veggies, I like ranch dip_.

on an assorted sub sandwich... italian dressing or mayo


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Of course, Italian salad dressing ...


*** a frozen pinenut candied fruit Cassata or a Classic Genoise


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cassata

mixed in to vanilla/plain yogurt...fresh strawberries or fresh, sliced peaches


----------



## simonbaker

strawberries

cole slaw or pasta salad?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

coleslaw

pasta salad with ham or without


----------



## simonbaker

without

Sub sandwich or French dip sandwich?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

french dip


sirloin steak.. with sauteed mushrooms or without


----------



## simonbaker

with

Peanut butter & honey or Peanut butter & jelly toast?


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Peanut Butter with Natural Honey ...

Have nice wkend.
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

_I'll answer yours too, simonbaker._

peanut butter and jelly

walls in your kitchen... neutral or a bright color


----------



## simonbaker

Bright

Mayo/ranch salad or vinaigerette?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I like both, but I made a mayo/ranch salad this morning to along side burgers.

pepperoni pizza or extra cheese pizza


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Pepperoni

Popcorn: air popped or pan popped?


----------



## simonbaker

Pan popped

Caramel or cheese popcorn?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cheese popcorn

dipping sauce for a soft pretzel... milk chocolate sauce or cheese sauce


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Black Chocolate ...

Black chocolate with Chili Peppers or Black Chocolate with Sea Salt ...


----------



## Vanilla Bean

chili peppers, I guess

when you sleep at night... in a cool or a  warm room


----------



## Margi Cintrano

cool ... ( depends on weather ? )


----------



## simonbaker

I'll go from VB...

A cool room

Chicken noodle or Beef noodle soup?


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Chicken ...

Fettuccini or Rigatoni ?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

fettucine

egg or tuna salad sandwich


----------



## Margi Cintrano

tuna salad ...

Bolognese or Pesto ?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pesto!

garlic bread with cheese or bruschetta


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Bruschetta ... 

Garganelli or Gigli ?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Gigli

lasagna... with ricotta or cottage cheese


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Ricotta ...


----------



## simonbaker

Ricotta

Vegetable lasagna or Italian sausage lasagna?


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Sausage ...


----------



## Vanilla Bean

to you simonbaker.... I like both, but I'll go with the sausage.


ham or turkey sandwich


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Ham ( preferably Proscuitto di Parma or Iberian acorn fed air dried Jabugo )


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Turkey

Blt: with or without avocado


----------



## Margi Cintrano

BLT with out avocado ...

Provolone or Taleggio ...


----------



## lifesaver

Provolone


Lays or Pringles


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Pringles

peanut butter pie or Boston cream pie


----------



## lifesaver

Peanut Butter Pie

Jelly or Jam


----------



## Vanilla Bean

jam, but I like both

Petunias or Pansies


----------



## simonbaker

pansies

Hot latte or Iced latte?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hot latte

Whole coffee beans or ground coffee beans


----------



## Vanilla Bean

ground

chocolate milk or regular


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Hot Chocolate ...

Monkfish or Turbot ...


----------



## Vanilla Bean

never had them... so halibut

midnight snack.. yes or no


----------



## Margi Cintrano

No on midnight snack ...

Orecchiete or Occhi di Pernice ...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Orecchiete (Occhi di Pernice would be like eating Cheerios with sauce!)

Puttanesca or bolognese?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

puttanesca

draft or bottled beer


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Bottle ... 

Gorgonzola Blue Vein Cheese or Bavarian Blue Cheese ...


----------



## simonbaker

gorgonzola

BBQ'd shredded beef sandwich or sloppy jo's?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Shredded beef

Burger with cheddar cheese or bleu cheese?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cheddar

as a side for a good steak... tossed salad or fruit salad


----------



## simonbaker

tossed salad

Onion on your salad?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

yes, but I prefer red or green onion.  Others are too strong.

when making your salad... chop the lettuce yourself or open a bag


----------



## simonbaker

chop my own, romaine hearts.


busch's pork & beans or make your own?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Busch's

baked beans... with onion and bacon or without


----------



## simonbaker

with

lemonade or limeade?


----------



## leasingthisspace

Dang


----------



## simonbaker

world

steak or chicken kabobs?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

lemonade and chicken kabobs, simonbaker

sweet or savory cornbread


----------



## simonbaker

sweet

chicken:  white meat or dark meat?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

dark meat

go by bus or train


----------



## simonbaker

Train

classic rock music or easy listening?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I like both, but I'll say classic rock


to relax.. take a hot bath or snuggle on the couch with your favorite blanket


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'll take the bath. If I curl up with a blanket and doze off, I wake up buried in cats!

Cable television or satellite?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cable

chocolate ice cream or chocolate pudding


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Chocolate Icecream ...

Loft or Penthouse


----------



## Vanilla Bean

loft

for a vacation.. log cabin or a beach house


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives

Log cabin.

Chilli hot or mild


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Chili Piquant Hot ...

Gnocchi made of Potato or Gnocchi made of Blended Wheat Flours


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Potato

Gnocchi with tomato sauce or browned butter sauce?


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Tomato ... 

The Aegean Islands or The Balearic Islands ...


----------



## Vanilla Bean

never been to them.. so Hawaiian Islands

Pina Colada or Margarita


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Margarita ... 

Sex on the Beach or Mojito Cubano ...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sex on the beach, but bring a blanket. That sand gets into EVERYTHING!

Rum: white or dark?


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Rum: Havana Gold - Dark Aged ... 


Shrimp Fra Diavolo or Shrimp Francese ...


----------



## simonbaker

Shrimp francese

Oysters or clams?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

oysters

aluminum foil or plastic wrap


----------



## simonbaker

Aluminum foil

chocolate/vanilla twist cone or strawberry/vanilla twist cone?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Chocolate/Vanilla

Italian sausage; hot or sweet?


----------



## simonbaker

sweet

general tso's chicken with fried rice or beef & snow peas with steamed rice?


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives

Chicken

Coffee or hot chocolate


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hot chocolate

spaghetti squash or spaghetti pasta topped with marinara sauce


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Pasta ( Spaghetti alla Marinara ) ...

Lunch With Chef Grant Achatz or Chef Tom Keller ...


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Spaghetti alla Marinara ...

Lunch with Chef Grant Achutz or Chef Tom Keller ?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Keller... I think I know who he is

a roaring fireplace or a cozy pot-bellied wood stove


----------



## Margi Cintrano

A Roaring Fireplace ... 

Caciucco alla Livornese ( tomato, wine and shellfish stew ) or Arroz Caldoso with Shellfish ( a shellfish & Rice Stew Soup ) ...


----------



## Bella99

Caciucco alla Livornese

Beef or Chicken


----------



## Vanilla Bean

chicken

macaroni and cheese or au gratin potatoes


----------



## Bella99

Mac & Cheese!

Steak or Chops


----------



## simonbaker

chops

M&M's or a Hershey bar?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Hershey bar

peppermint or cinnamon hard candies


----------



## simonbaker

peppermint

charmin or northern toliet paper?


----------



## leasingthisspace

Peppermint.  Can't stand hard cinnamon candy. 

Grilled chicken or baked


----------



## Vanilla Bean

northern paper and grilled chicken

jelly beans or marshmallow Peeps


----------



## simonbaker

jelly beans

spinach artichoke dip or crab artichoke dip?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

spinach artichoke dip

low heel or high heel


----------



## simonbaker

low heel

cat person or dog person?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Lately, my cat drives me so crazy...I'm going to say I'm a dog person

get a hotel room for the weekend or rent a cabin for the weekend


----------



## simonbaker

hotel room,,,with a nice massage & room service please.

simple math or advanced math?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

what I actually use.. simple math


electric or manual toothbrush


----------



## simonbaker

manual

diet soda or regular soda?


----------



## leasingthisspace

Regular soda. 

Manual or automatic transmission?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

manual

boat ride on a river or a scenic drive along the river side


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives

Scenic drive unless it's one of those gorgeous European boat cruises for 18 days (that's a dream holiday)


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives

Ooops forgot

Red or purple


----------



## simonbaker

Red

Hard boiled or soft boiled eggs?


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Hard Boiled Eggs ... 

Oven roasted Pheasant or Oven roasted Guinea Fowl ?


----------



## simonbaker

I'll say pheasent. Have never tried guinea fowl.

kit kat or twin bing candy bar?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I love kit kat, and I have never heard of the other.

homemade french fries... with skin on or not


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Skinless ... 

Brie or Camembert ?


----------



## simonbaker

Brie

Lunch:  Salad bar with soup or Sandwich with pasta salad?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

salad bar with soup

cottage cheese... yes or no


----------



## simonbaker

no

German chocolate cake or chocolate fudge cake?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

german chocolate cake


coconut cake or red velvet cake with white icing


----------



## simonbaker

red velvet

soft serve ice-cream or hand scooped?


----------



## lifesaver

soft serve

nestea or lipton


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Iced Nestea ... 

Arugula, pear and asiago cheese salad Or: Arugula with caramelized onion and Moncharet Goat Cheese ...


----------



## Vanilla Bean

salad with asiago

on the weekends... stay in bed or get up early


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Get Up Early ( always have, however, a bit later than laboral days ) ... 

Provencal Sautèed Chicken or Sicilian Chicken Marsala ...


----------



## simonbaker

Chicken marsala

chips or crackers?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Chips

Champagne cocktail or Sangria?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hard one, but I love Sangria!

beef-n-cheese burrito or bean burrito


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Beef Burritos & Cheese ... 

Home made Fresh Conch Chowder or Corn Chowder ?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

corn chowder

stuffed green pepper with beef/rice or stuffed tomato with chicken salad


----------



## simonbaker

stuffed tomato

corn on the cob:  Steamed or done on the grill?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I like corn any old way, but I'll say on the grill.

on your ear of corn... plain butter or herb butter


----------



## Cindercat

Plain butter

Pancakes with or without peanut butter?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

without

maple syrup or fruited syrup


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Maple or Fruit Syrup*

Fruit ... 

Grilled Shrimp or Grilled Chicken Breast ...


----------



## Vanilla Bean

grilled shrimp

tomato juice... yes or no


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Tomato juice ( with Vodka please ! ) ...

Involtini Eggplant ( rolled eggplant with ham and bufala di mozzarella ) or Veal Saltimbocca ( veal rolled with proscuitto di parma ) ...


----------



## simonbaker

veal

herbal tea or black tea?


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Earl Grey Black Tea ...

Pasta e Fagioli ( Fazool = White Bean Soup with tomato, Pasta & Garlic ) or Zuppa di Ceci ... ( Chickpea Soup )


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pasta e Fagioli 

Braciole stuffed with cheese or egg?


----------



## simonbaker

cheese

macaroni& cheese or macaroni & tomatoes?


----------



## Cindercat

CHEESE of course! 

Cheesesteak sandwich with or without grilled veggies?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

With
Cheesesteak hoagie with sauce and onions or lettuce and dressing?


----------



## simonbaker

sauce & onions

Take a train or fly?


----------



## leasingthisspace

Fly. 
I've never been on a train.  
After dinner cocktail or coffee?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

depends... I'll say coffee

stuffed grape leaves or stuffed cabbage rolls


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Stuffed Dolmades = Grape Leaves ... 

Cannellini Bean Purée ( Hummus ) or Chick Pea Hummus ...


----------



## Vanilla Bean

chick pea

glazed baby carrots or roasted asparagus for a side dish


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Carrots

Haricot Verts Lyonaisse or Haricots Verts Amandine?


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Haricot Verts Lyonnaise ... 

Risotto with Lemon & Prawns or Risotto with Green Asparagus ?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

risotto with lemon and prawns 

mashed potatoes... smooth or kind of chunky


----------



## simonbaker

kind of chuncky

Pan fried sliced potatoes or deep fried sliced potatoes?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pan-fried

coleslaw ... with or without onion


----------



## Bella99

without,  I find it too hard

Coffee or Tea


----------



## Cindercat

Tea.  Can't stand coffee. 

BBQ: sauce on the side or cooked on?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cooked on!

your pet's food... wet or dry


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dry (the five of them share one can of wet food on Wednesdays and Sundays)

Apple danish (apfelstrudel) or cheese danish (topfenstrudel)?


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Chunky Style Mashed Potatoes ...


Rasberry Bakewell Tart or a Lime, Strawberry & Kiwi Fool ...


----------



## Vanilla Bean

to sir... apple strudel
to margi... raspberry tart

for a grilled cheese.. white bread or multi-grain wheat


----------



## Bella99

White 

Whipped cream or milk in a hot cocoa


----------



## Vanilla Bean

whipped cream

hot tea.. with lemon or not


----------



## Bella99

Depends.  Green tea, yes,  anything else, no

Orange or Apple


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Apple ...

French Foie Grás or Alaskan Salmon Sashimi ...


----------



## cara

hmm... to tell the truth.. none of both..

football/soccer or icehockey?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

ice hockey

ice skating or roller skating


----------



## simonbaker

ice skating

poached or baked?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

baked

cherry Slurpee or cherry milkshake


----------



## simonbaker

slurpee

snow cone or popscile?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

snow cone

slice of pizza or a piece of cheesy garlic bread


----------



## simonbaker

pizza

Breakfast pizza with eggs & sausage or pepperoni & sausage pizza?


----------



## Cindercat

Pepperoni & sausage

Deep dish or thin crust pizza?


----------



## simonbaker

I love both but I'll say thin.

Pasta roll-ups or Manicotti?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pasta roll-ups

french fries... plain or with gravy


----------



## simonbaker

Ketchup preferably. I have'nt tried them with gravy but if I get the opportunity I will try it.

Chili:  With cheese & onions or plain?


----------



## Cindercat

Cheese & onion

Tomato soup & grilled cheese or 
chicken noodle soup & toast


----------



## simonbaker

Tomato soup & griiled swiss cheese sandwich

Alfalfa sprouts or bean sprouts?


----------



## Dawgluver

Alfalfa sprouts.

Kleenex or Puffs?


----------



## Cindercat

Puffs

Rocky Road or Butter Pecan ice cream


----------



## Vanilla Bean

butter pecan!!!!... my favorite!

slice cucumbers or tomato wedges tossed in a vinaigrette


----------



## Cindercat

Both plus add some onion.  If I had to choose, tomatoes. 


Mounds or Almond Joy?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Almond Joy

m&m's.. regular or peanut


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives

Regular

Caramel chocolate or peppermint chocolate


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Caramel Chocolate ... 

Lobster with Curry or Lobster Tail & Filet Mignon ...


----------



## Vanilla Bean

lobster tail with filet mignon

prime rib... medium rare or well done


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Rare Prime Rib ( or I shall excuse myself gracefully ) ...

Beaujolais French Red Wine or Red Barolo - Piemonte ?


----------



## simonbaker

Red wine

Pickeled asparagus or green beans?


----------



## Cindercat

Green beans


Fried rabbit or fried squirrel?


----------



## Dawgluver

BB gun.

Oops.  Fried rabbit.

Five Guys or Appleby's?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sorry, neither!

fish taco or beef taco


----------



## simonbaker

Beef

grape pop or root beer?


----------



## CWS4322

root beer (A&W)

ice cream or frozen yogurt


----------



## Cindercat

Ice cream

Do you drink "soda" or "pop"?


----------



## leasingthisspace

Soda

Grapes red or green?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

red

when you have a cold and it's rainy outside... soak in a hot tub or curl up in an electric blanket.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Curl Up In A Blanket ... 

Fresh Oysters on the Half Shell or Steamed Mussels in White Wine ?


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives

Both but the oysters win

Buy a pure bred pet or adopt from an animal shelter


----------



## simonbaker

Animal shelter

Coffee:  Black or with cream/sugar?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

black

toothpaste.... gel or paste


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Paste ... 

Key Lime Pie with Graham Cracker Crust 

Or 

French Silk Pie (Kahula, Banana, Amaretto, Graham Cracker, sweet butter, yolks & confectioner´s sugar ) ?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

French Silk

hors d'oeuvres or tapas?


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Tapas ... ( hard choice, as I enjoy Mediterranean Meze and Antipasti too ) 


Steak Diane ( dijón, mushrooms, cream & brandy ) 

or Salisbury Steak  (onion, ground beef and breadcrumbs) ?


----------



## CWS4322

Steak Diane

Champagne or sparkling wine?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sparkling wine

Cava or Proseco?


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Cava ( Reserva Juve y Camps Natural Brut ) ... Tough choice, depending where I am, I enjoy both equally. 

English Muffin with butter or Corn Muffin with butter ?


----------



## lifesaver

English muffin w/butter


Strawberry Jam or Blackberry Jam?


----------



## CWS4322

blackberry

Fresh squeezed lime or lemon juice?


----------



## lifesaver

fresh squeezed

butter or oil?


----------



## Cindercat

Butter 


Veggies:  grow your own or buy from farmer's market?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

farmer's market

roasted potatoes... yukon gold or russet


----------



## simonbaker

Russets..for baking

gum drops or taffy?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

_I was talking roasting_

gumdrops

breath mint or chewing gum


----------



## simonbaker

breth mint

certs or tic tac?


----------



## Cindercat

tic tac

spearmint or cinnamon


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cinnamon

butter-garlic or breaded-herb chicken wings


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Breaded Herb ... ( prefer BBQ ) 


Fusilli  Or Penne Rigate ?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

penne

cat or a bird


----------



## Cindercat

Cat

Winter get-away:  snow skiing or a warm beach?


----------



## leasingthisspace

Beach warm or not.

Rake the yard or use a blower?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

blower

garden tools; Gasoline or electric


----------



## simonbaker

Both

Order lunch on-line or by phone?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

phone

phone... land-line or cell


----------



## Cindercat

Cell

DVD or Blu-ray?


----------



## leasingthisspace

Blu-ray mostly

Doing housework or yardwork?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

housework

store-bought cleaning products or make your own


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Retail Store ... ( I have so many hours in a day, though we have a few tricks )

Babaghanuj ( eggplant ) or Hummus ( chickpea ) with Pita ?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hummus

watermelon/mint or strawberry/banana smoothie


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Strawberry / Banana ... ( allergic to watermelon ) 

Alaskan King Crab or Maryland Softshell ?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

king

omelet with mushrooms or not


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Omelette Without Mushrooms ... 

Scalded Eggs with white truffles or Eggs Benedict  ?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Benedict

During the holidays.... eggnog or coffee with Bailey's Irish Cream


----------



## CWS4322

eggnog

Beef or chicken fajitas?


----------



## Cindercat

chicken. ....(full grown - not the pet variety with names like Prudence or Eggatha)

Grilled Rueban sandwich or brat with sauerkraut?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

never had it... so no, I guess

peanut butter and jelly or peanut butter and banana sandwich


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

peanut butter and jelly

Egg drop soup or won ton soup?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

won ton

beef-n-broccoli or chicken-n-cashew stir-fry


----------



## simonbaker

beef & broccoli

egg rolls or spring rolls?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

spring rolls.... I'm craving chinese now.... especially cashew chicken! 

in your cold drink... ice cubes or crushed ice


----------



## Cindercat

crushed


----------



## Cindercat

Mint ice tea or fruity (peach/raspberry ) tea


----------



## Vanilla Bean

mint iced tea

half and orange or half a grapefruit with breakfast


----------



## Cindercat

grapefruit 


trout or catfish?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

trout

salmon or haddock


----------



## simonbaker

Haddock

Tartar sauce or Cocktail sauce on fish?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

tartar

jelly beans.... fruity or spicy


----------



## simonbaker

fruity....starburst are the best.

Bad knees?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

no

tacos... made with cheddar or monterey jack cheese


----------



## Cindercat

Monterey Jack


Roasted chicken or turkey?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

turkey

stuffing or mashed potatoes


----------



## Margi Cintrano

* Purée or mashed textured foods, are not my cup of tea ...
* If stuffing is mushy and wet, no thank you ... 

Potato, if I have to select.


Goat cheese crostini with blood orange & black pepper marmalade 

Or:

Goat cheese crostini with chives, cherry tomato and basil drizzled Evoo


----------



## simonbaker

blood orange with black pepper marmalade

popcorn or caramel corn?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

caramel corn

shredded cheese on a tossed salad.... yes or no


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Yes

Garbanzo beans on the same salad?


----------



## simonbaker

no

pringles or lays chips?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Pringles

beef stew with biscuits or crackers


----------



## simonbaker

crackers

hot wings:  bleu cheese or ranch?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bleu cheese

on ribs... dry rub or bbq sauce


----------



## simonbaker

Bbq sauce

Charcoal grilled food or gas grilled food?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Charcoal.

On waffles: syrup or cream cheese


----------



## Vanilla Bean

never had it with cream cheese... so syrup

Do you have allergies?  yes or no


----------



## chopper

Yes

Dark chocolate cream cheese or strawberry cream cheese on a bagel?


----------



## Margi Cintrano

( No thank you on the Bagels ... ) 

However, the strawberry and creamcheese with fresh strawberries to dip ... 


Black pepper crusted roast beef  
or
Glazed Baked Virginia Ham


----------



## simonbaker

Ham

Chocolate or vanilla ice-cream?


----------



## chopper

Chocolate. Unless you have blueberries for on the vanilla. 

Blueberries or strawberries?


----------



## simonbaker

blueberries...as long as there fresh ones

Banana bread or apple bread?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

apple bread sounds good and different... I've never had it.

snack pizzas... on bagels or english muffins


----------



## simonbaker

english muffins

liver & onions or braunshwiger?


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Venetian Liver with onions ...

Niçoise Salad  or Caesar  ?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

nicoise salad

on the side with a sandwich... salad (pasta or potato) or chips


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Pasta ...

swordfish or red tuna ?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Red tuna

With tuna, pinot gris or pinot noir?


----------



## simonbaker

pinot noir

clamato or beer?


----------



## leasingthisspace

Beer. 

Dark stout or watery coors light


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Coors Light

homemade or store-bought peanut butter


----------



## Cindercat

store bought.   Jif brand


Campfire food:
 s'mores or toasted marshmallows


----------



## Vanilla Bean

smores

When camping, go on a hike or go fishing


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Go Fishing ... 


Shave or Cold Wax ?


----------



## simonbaker

shave

cole slaw or potato salad?


----------



## Cindercat

Old fashioned mustard potato salad 


flavored shaved ice or popsicle?


----------



## Margi Cintrano

flavored Italian shaved ice ... ( coffee )

French Chèvre cheese or Lebneh ?


----------



## Cindercat

Huh? Haven't heard of/ had either but I like most cheeses.

Rainy day activity:  
jigsaw puzzle or dominos (game - not pizza)


----------



## simonbaker

puzzlle

lap swimming or just splash around?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sometimes.. .splash around

when you were a kid.... go out for ice cream or stay home and make your own sundaes


----------



## Kylie1969

Go out for icecream

Going to the movies or staying in with a rental?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

stay in !! It's too expensive these days to go to the theater. Maybe once a year, we'll go.

beach picnic or out in the country picnic


----------



## Cindercat

country picnic where there is lots of shade. I'm allergic to sunlight. Not severe, but enough. 

Branson or Dollywood?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Branson

I Love Lucy or The Dick Van Dyke Show


----------



## Kylie1969

The Dick Van Dyke Show

Rain or snow?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

rain

crusty bread with butter or crusty garlic bread with pasta dinner


----------



## Kylie1969

Crusty Garlic Bread

Jazz music or classical music?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

classical

soak in a bathtub or a long shower


----------



## Kylie1969

A long shower

Reading a book or reading with a Kindle?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

reading a book

mysteries or romance... in books

_G'night Kylie.... I'm going to bed... Hope to see you tomorrow!_


----------



## Kylie1969

Mysteries...and a little bit of romance thrown in 

Goodnight VB, have a lovely sleep and I will see you tomorrow 

Dancing or singing?


----------



## Cindercat

singing 

concert in the park or concert in a theater/stadium?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

in the park

watching a movie in a theater... popcorn or candy


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Popcorn no butter ...


Grilled Grouper or Grilled Corvina ?


----------



## leasingthisspace

I haven't had a fish I haven't liked but I'll say Grouper.

When you grab a beer is it a microbrew or a macrobrew?


----------



## simonbaker

microbrew

Budweiser or Miller genuine draft?


----------



## Kylie1969

Miller

Scotch or Brandy?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

not really fond of either... but I'll say brandy

cold ham and cheese or a hot ham and cheese sandwich


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Room Temperature ... Proscuitto di Parma or Jabugo Air Dried Acorn Fed ... 


Cappelletti round stuffed ravioli Or Panzerotti square stuffed ravioli ?


----------



## simonbaker

square ravioli

swimming or jogging?


----------



## Cindercat

swimming 

Prefer to swim in
ocean/lake/river OR in a swimming pool?


----------



## leasingthisspace

Ocean. 
I hate pools and rivers and lakes freak me out.  

Morning coffee or tea?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Neither really. Maybe occassionally an herbal tea.

Your boss let's you know tomorrow is only a half day (no pay lost). Would you rather go in late, or come home early?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

come home early

hamburger.... from a diner or at Burger King


----------



## Margi Cintrano

I prefer Steak Tartar, however a blue rare from a Diner. 

Authentic Greek Cuisine or Authentic Turkish Cuisine ?


----------



## simonbaker

Greek

yellow or red popscile?


----------



## Kylie1969

Red

BBQ or picnic?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

picnic

mashed potatoes covered with beef gravy or broccoli covered with cheese sauce


----------



## Kylie1969

Broccoli covered with cheese sauce

Roast chicken or roast lamb?


----------



## simonbaker

chicken

snickers or baby ruth candy bar?


----------



## Kylie1969

Snickers YUM!!

Buttered popcorn or caramel popcorn?


----------



## simonbaker

Buttered

snack cakes or donuts?


----------



## Kylie1969

Donuts 

Summer or Winter?


----------



## Cindercat

Summer

kettle corn popcorn OR kettle-fried potato chips?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

kettle corn

salt-n-vinegar or sour cream-n-onion chips


----------



## Kylie1969

Sour Cream and Onion

Walk or run?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Walk

Bagpipes or tuba?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sound.... bagpipes

have a dinner cruise or a dinner on a deck near the ocean


----------



## Kylie1969

Dinner on a deck near the ocean...perfect!

Star Trek or Star Wars?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

star trek

recent or classic sitcoms


----------



## Kylie1969

Classic sitcoms

Vanilla Cake or Chocolate Cake?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Vanilla cake

Apples or pears


----------



## CWS4322

Apples--I HATE pears.

Sweet or sour cherries?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sweet

do you watch a daytime soap?  yes or no

_I love the Young and the Restless (watched it since I was 12.  That's because my Grandma did, and I've been hooked ever since) and I love pears!  I always forget about them as the oranges always catch my eye first._


----------



## simonbaker

No soaps

Hard or soft shell taco?


----------



## leasingthisspace

Soft shell for me.

Coffee only in morning or anytime?


----------



## Kylie1969

Anytime for sure 

Vanilla Slice or Mudcake?


----------



## simonbaker

vanilla slice

pudding or jello?


----------



## Cindercat

chocolate pudding

Prefer listening to birds early in the morning OR listening to crickets after dark?


----------



## Kylie1969

Deffo bird chirping early morning...I cant stand the sound of crickets 

Milk Chocolate or dark chocolate?


----------



## GotGarlic

Dark chocolate.

Exercise in the morning or afternoon?


----------



## Kylie1969

Exercise in the morning

Steak rare or medium rare?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Medium rare (I hate the sound of a screaming cow when I cut into a steak!)

A-1 or ketchup?


----------



## Margi Cintrano

A.1 however, I sea salt ... and nothing more on rare steak ...  

Pizza Bianco  Or   Pizza Caprese  ?


----------



## simonbaker

pizza caprese

Lamb chops or pork chops?


----------



## Kylie1969

Lamb Chops

Pizza or BBQ Chicken?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pizza

pizza or meatball sandwich


----------



## Cindercat

Pizza

Soup or salad?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Usually salad 

Muppets or Sesame Street


----------



## leasingthisspace

Muppets

Blueberry cobbler or peach cobbler?


----------



## Kylie1969

Peach Cobbler

Driving automatic or a manual?


----------



## Cindercat

probably blueberry. I like both but peach has to be from fresh or frozen peaches not canned. 

Hot fudge sundae or strawberry sundae?


----------



## Cindercat

Kylie you were first--

Automatic

Hot fudge sundae or strawberry sundae?


----------



## Kylie1969

Thanks Cinder 

Hot Fudge Sundae 

Wii or Playstation?


----------



## leasingthisspace

Playstation. 

Looking out over the mountainside or looking out over the beach.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Beach, but only if it's a lake beach surrounded by trees. Otherwise, mountainside.

Sweet pickles or bread and butter pickles


----------



## Cindercat

Sweet

Pepperocini Or jalapenios. ( I probably spelled those wrong. )


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bread-n-butter pickles... yummy!

pepperoncini

for your dining table... vase full of wildflowers or store-bought roses


----------



## Kylie1969

Vase full of wildflowers 

Night or day?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Night

Soda-pop or Kool-aide


----------



## Kylie1969

Soda Pop

Long Hair or Short Hair?


----------



## GotGarlic

Long hair. 

Laptop or desktop for primary computer?


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Desktop Primary*

Black or White ?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

depends on what you're talking about

clothes... black, I guess


----------



## Margi Cintrano

I should have specified; fashion yes. 

Vanilla Bean: it is your turn.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

coffee or wine after dinner


----------



## GotGarlic

Wine with dinner, sometimes after as well.

Laptop or desktop for primary computer?


----------



## leasingthisspace

Laptop. 
Haven't had a desktop in years. 

Text alot or none?


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Leasing this Space: offices have desk tops ... so do many at home ... Plus, a Netbook ... plus a tablet and a cell phone or Mobile phone as we call them in The EU ... 

SMS Text on a cellular phone ?  *** Rarely unless quite important ... 


Strawberry Short Cake  Or  Strawberry Trifle  ?


----------



## leasingthisspace

Margi Cintrano said:
			
		

> Leasing this Space: offices have desk tops ... so do many at home ... Plus, a Netbook ... plus a tablet and a cell phone or Mobile phone as we call them in The EU ...
> 
> SMS Text on a cellular phone ?  *** Rarely unless quite important ...
> 
> Strawberry Short Cake  Or  Strawberry Trifle  ?



My office has a laptop. Plus three at home. Honestly most of my net time is on my phone though. Its rare to use anything else for me. 
I don't talk much I do send/receive alot (around 1200 a month) of texts.


----------



## simonbaker

strawberry shortcake

Hot dogs or bratwurst on the grill?


----------



## Dawgluver

Hot dogs

Maple syrup or blueberry sauce on pancakes?


----------



## Cindercat

Blueberry

dark meat or white meat chicken / turkey?


----------



## Kylie1969

White Meat

Sweet or savoury?


----------



## GotGarlic

Savory. 

Dog person or cat person?


----------



## Dawgluver

Heh.  Dog person.

Parrot or parakeet?


----------



## Kylie1969

Dog person

Chicken or Beef?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

@ Dawglover, Parrot
@ Kylie, Beef

Jackie Chan or Jet Li?


----------



## simonbaker

J. Chan

detective or doctor shows on tv?


----------



## Dawgluver

Doctor

Charley Chan or Sherlock Holmes?


----------



## simonbaker

sherlock

jelly filled roll or glazed donut?


----------



## Kylie1969

Glazed Donut

Criminal Minds or The Mentalist?


----------



## simonbaker

the mentalist

ice water with lemon or lime?


----------



## GotGarlic

Lemon. 

"Chopped" or "Iron Chef"?


----------



## simonbaker

chopped

pasta ranch salad or pasta vinaigerette salad?


----------



## Cindercat

ranch

Whopper or Big Mac?


----------



## Kylie1969

Whopper

Jam or lemon curd?


----------



## GotGarlic

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> Whopper
> 
> Jam or lemon curd?



Jam.

Use a list to pack for a trip, or not?
(I have three going right now!)


----------



## Cindercat

sometimes.  Depends on how long I'll be gone.

Go to the zoo or an aquarium?


----------



## Kylie1969

The zoo

Plain cheese or grilled cheese?


----------



## GotGarlic

Grilled cheese with two cheeses!

Apple juice or apple cider?


----------



## Dawgluver

Cider.  Cornbread stuffing or bread cube stuffing?


----------



## Kylie1969

Bread cube stuffing

Stir Fry or Curry?


----------



## Dawgluver

Stir fry.

Teryaki sauce or soy sauce?


----------



## simonbaker

Teriyaki

sports car or mini van?


----------



## chopper

Sports car

Hot rod or rat rod?


----------



## leasingthisspace

Rat rod

Motorcycle
Sportbike or cruizer


----------



## simonbaker

hot rod

beef or chicken stew?


----------



## Dawgluver

Beef

Mung bean sprouts or soybean sprouts?


----------



## simonbaker

soybean sprouts

stir fry with rice or pasta


----------



## Dawgluver

Rice 

Oatmeal or bread pudding?


----------



## simonbaker

bread pudding

peanut oil or vegetable oil?


----------



## Dawgluver

Vegetable oil

Peanut butter or cashew butter?


----------



## Cindercat

Peanut butter (slathered on pancakes )

Hell's Kitchen or Masterchef?


----------



## Dawgluver

Difficult. Like them both.

Hell's Kitchen

Rachel Ray or Ann Burell?


----------



## Cindercat

I've only seen Ann Burrel on Worst Cooks. I like her spunk so I'll pick her.

When eating alone-
Cook a full meal or get take-out?


----------



## Kylie1969

Take Out

Shaving or Waxing?


----------



## leasingthisspace

Shaving.  Have you ever waxed your face?
That would be funny. 
Bottled salad dressing or homemade?


----------



## Kylie1969

Bottled Salad Dressing

Laptop or Tablet?


----------



## Margi Cintrano

9 inch or 10 inch Tablet ... 

Greek: Taramosalata ( Tarama Roe or Codfish) or Melitzanosalta ( Aubergine Dip )  ?


----------



## CWS4322

Aubergine dip

blueberries or bananas?


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives

Hard I love both and I love them together, hmmm maybe blueberries because they have such a short season they seem like a special food.

Fireplace or heater airconditioner


----------



## Margi Cintrano

electrical heat, electricial air conditioning ( Bomba fría calor ) ...

Roquefort blue vein cheese Or Asturian Cabrales Picón Blue aged in caves ?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

roquefort

butter-pecan or chocolate-peanut butter ice cream


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Butter Pecan ...


----------



## GotGarlic

Margi, your turn ...


----------



## Margi Cintrano

White Chocolate or Black Chocolate ?


----------



## simonbaker

white chocolate

meatloaf or meatballs?


----------



## Dawgluver

Meatloaf

Maple bacon or pepper bacon?


----------



## simonbaker

maple bacon

Are you a smoker?


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:
			
		

> maple bacon
> 
> Are you a smoker?



I have a little griiltop/stovetop Cambridge.  I love it!

What's your next this or that, SB?


----------



## simonbaker

charbroiled shrimp or baked shrimp scampi?


----------



## Dawgluver

Charbroiled.

Shrimp salad or tuna salad?


----------



## simonbaker

Tuna salad

Crab cakes or salmon patties?


----------



## Dawgluver

Crab

Lillies or roses?


----------



## Kylie1969

Lillies

Cash or Card?


----------



## Dawgluver

Card

Hummingbirds or butterflies?


----------



## simonbaker

Butterflies

Ham or Turkey sandwich?


----------



## Dawgluver

Ham

Honey or agave syrup?


----------



## Cindercat

Honey. I just bought some agave syrup but haven't tried it yet. 

Juice or fruit with breakfast?


----------



## Kylie1969

Juice

Early Night or Late Night?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Late night. More stars, cooler temperatures.

You're looking for a new house. One has an amazing pantry, the other has a really nice chest freazer. Which do you choose?


----------



## GotGarlic

Pantry.

Vacation - mountains or beach?


----------



## Kylie1969

Beach

Funny movie or drama?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Funny movie

Twilight Zone or Outer Limits


----------



## Kylie1969

Twilight Zone

Tennis or Basketball?


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Basketball ...

Paris Weekend or Roma Weekend ?


----------



## simonbaker

I have been to either but have always wanted to go to Paris

Bacon or ham for breakfast?


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Ham ...

Weekend Roma or  Weekend Napoli ?


----------



## simonbaker

Napoli

Cruise or a theme park?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cruise

mozz cheese or a combination of cheeses on a pizza


----------



## GotGarlic

Mozz.

Favorite season - spring or fall?


----------



## simonbaker

FALL

Philly beef sandwich or Pulled pork sandwich?


----------



## GotGarlic

Definitely pulled pork.

Pulled pork - cole slaw on top or not?


----------



## Dawgluver

With coleslaw please!

Eggs, with or without ketchup?


----------



## Kylie1969

Without Ketchup

Cars or Bikes?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cars

ice water with lemon or plain


----------



## GotGarlic

With lemon.

Muffins or scones?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Muffins

Chocolate chip cookies or oatmeal raisin cookies?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hard one... I'll say oatmeal rasin

on a hot day... stay in the AC and/or big fan or go jump in a swimming pool


----------



## simonbaker

swimming pool

Fjavored water or plain water?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

flavored water with lemon or lime wedge

late news anchors.... Peter Jennings or Walter Cronkite


----------



## Kylie1969

I am sorry VB, I dont know any of those news people

Gardening or reading?


----------



## Dawgluver

Gardening

Big Bang Theory or original Three and a Half Men?


----------



## Kylie1969

Big Bang Theory

Walking or running?


----------



## Dawgluver

Walking

Mint or cilantro?


----------



## Kylie1969

Parsley

Indian or Chinese Food?


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Indian Cuisine ...


Croatian Cuisine  Or Cyprus Island Gastronomy ?


----------



## simonbaker

I have never eaten either one.

french or 1000 island dressing?


----------



## Cindercat

Not fond of either except 1000 island on a big Mac.

Cookies or cake?


----------



## Kylie1969

Cake 

Donuts or Muffins?


----------



## simonbaker

Donuts

Half & half or Heavy whipping cream?


----------



## Kylie1969

Half and half

Dancing or singing?


----------



## simonbaker

dancing

cell phone or pre paid phone?


----------



## Kylie1969

Mobile Phone

Shopping or reading?


----------



## Cindercat

Reading

Radio or CDs


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cd's

fried or scrambled eggs


----------



## Kylie1969

Scrambled

Tv or radio?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Radio

Windows or Linux


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Windows

strawberry shortcake or a single-serving raspberry trifle


----------



## Kylie1969

Strawberry Shortcake

Radio or TV?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

tv

mustard or mayo on a sandwich


----------



## simonbaker

I like both but I'll say mustard

How do you like your donuts?
Fried & glazed or Baked & powdered?


----------



## Kylie1969

Fried and glazed

Doctors or Dentist?


----------



## Cindercat

Doctors - mine are cuter than my dentist. 


Roadtrip listening:  audio book or music?


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Music ...

Islands: Sardinia Or Corsica ?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sardinia. Corsicans talk funny.

California or French Cabernet Sauvignon?


----------



## Kylie1969

Australian Cab Sav  I have not tried the others, sorry

Beer or Wine?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Wine

Draft beer or bottled beer?


----------



## simonbaker

Botttled

pickeled eggs or deviled eggs?


----------



## Cindercat

Deviled eggs

Alarm clock:  buzzer or radio?


----------



## Somebunny

Radio



Cake or Pie?


----------



## Cindercat

Pie

Nightowl or early bird?


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Early Bird ...

Pale Oak Furniture  Or  Cherry Wood ?


----------



## Kylie1969

Cherry Wood

Bath or Shower?


----------



## Cindercat

Shower

Bottled water or tap water


----------



## Kylie1969

We have Puratap, so I will say that

Monopoly or Uno?


----------



## simonbaker

uno

are you a lap swimmer or just spash around?


----------



## Kylie1969

Splash around

Masterchef or Hells Kitchen?


----------



## Cindercat

I watch both but I think I enjoy Masterchef more. Less childish drama & language. 

Kindle or paperback book?


----------



## simonbaker

paperback book

scalloped or augraten potatoes?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

au gratin potatoes

lobster tail or scallops


----------



## Cindercat

Lobster tail


Movies: comedy or romance


----------



## simonbaker

comedy
quiche or egg bake?


----------



## GotGarlic

Quiche.

Summer cocktail: Cosmopolitan or mojito?


----------



## Kylie1969

Cosmopolitan

Packets Chips or Hot Chips?


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Hot Chips ...*

Italian Meatball Hero Or Italian Veal Parmighiana Hero ?


----------



## Kylie1969

Italian Veal Parmigiana Hero

Driving in the rain or walking in the rain?


----------



## Cindercat

Walking -   hate driving in rain, especially at night. Can't see lane markers well.


Warm weather driving:  windows down with wind everywhere or windows up with a little AC?


----------



## simonbaker

windows down

potluck/picnic or vender food at an outside festival?


----------



## Cindercat

Vendor food: funnel cake & grilled brats

BBQ:  dry rub or sauce?


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Street Vendor ...*

Classic Pastitso  or  Classic Lamb Moussaka ?


----------



## Kylie1969

Classic Pastitso

Crime Show or Comedy?


----------



## simonbaker

Pastitso

Cheddarwurst or smoked bratwursts?


----------



## Kylie1969

Crime Show

Block Cheese or Cheese Slices?


----------



## simonbaker

Block

Cheddarwursts or smoked bratwursts?


----------



## Kylie1969

I dont know what they are SB? Are they some sort of sausage?


----------



## simonbaker

Similiar to a hot dog only bigger round. They are more seasoned & some have jalepeno's or cheddar in them. Quick & easy supper.

colby cheese or pepperjack cheese?


----------



## Kylie1969

Thanks SB 

Colby Cheese

Solitaire Games or Hidden Object Games?


----------



## simonbaker

Solitare game

pork chop or t-bone steak?


----------



## Kylie1969

Me too...we actually make Solitaire Games and they are selling on Big Fish Games 

T-bone steak

Chocolate or Fruit?


----------



## simonbaker

Does fruit dipped in chocolate count?

Ice cream cone or ice cream shake?


----------



## Kylie1969

Fruit dipped in chocolate sounds great!

Icecream cone

Pancakes or Waffles?


----------



## simonbaker

pancakes

regular cold water pool or warm water therapy pool?


----------



## Kylie1969

Regular cold water pool

Playing tennis or volleyball?


----------



## Ratchett

Tennis for sure

Red wine or white wine?


----------



## Kylie1969

Red Wine 

Beach or hills?


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Sea & Beach ... sea sea sea ... 

Classic Grilled Octopus 

Or 

Octopus with charred peaches & spring onion with Greek Red wine Reduction ?


----------



## simonbaker

I have never tried octopus

fish sticks or fish sandwichs?


----------



## Kylie1969

Fish Sticks

Cats or Dogs?


----------



## Cindercat

Cats- although I've always wanted to raise a puppy for support dogs. I don't know if I could give it up when the time came. I don't really have enough time to devote to a dog though.

Pet food: store bought or homemade?


----------



## Kylie1969

Homemade

Fried Rice or Steamed Rice?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I love both, but I'll say fried rice

chicken chow mein or beef stir-fry


----------



## Kylie1969

Chicken 

Mopping or vacuuming?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

vacuuming

do dishes or laundry


----------



## Kylie1969

Dishes

Cash or Credit Card?


----------



## Cindercat

Cash/debit card

Relaxation time:  soak in a tub or get a massage?


----------



## GotGarlic

Massage!

Kayaking or tubing on a river?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

tubing

soaking in the tub for relaxation.... with a good book or music


----------



## simonbaker

music

orchestra or band?


----------



## Kylie1969

Band

Bath or Spa?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

spa

flip-flops or sandals


----------



## Kylie1969

Flip Flops

Bikini or one piece?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

one-piece

a veggie/cheese or meat/cheese sandwich


----------



## Cindercat

I love them both but right now I'm trying to cut calories so I'm eating more veggie sandwiches. 

Snail mail or email?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

email

corn on the cob... boiled or grilled


----------



## simonbaker

grilled

grilled cheese sandwich:  Made with swiss or cheddar?


----------



## Kylie1969

Cheddar

Potato chips or chocolate?


----------



## simonbaker

Potato chips

Beef or chicken fajita's?


----------



## Kylie1969

Chicken

Lamb Mince or Chicken Mince?


----------



## simonbaker

Chicken

wash & go hairstyle or blow dry & curl?


----------



## Kylie1969

Wash and Blowdry

Tan or no tan?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

no tan

kebabs.. made with chicken or beef


----------



## Kylie1969

Chicken

Solitaire or Poker?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

poker.... for fun

automated phone answering systems (bank, insurance, etc).....irritating or not


----------



## Kylie1969

Irritating for sure 

Breakfast or Dinner?


----------



## simonbaker

Breakfast

monster cookies or ginger cookies?


----------



## Kylie1969

Ginger Cookies


----------



## simonbaker

pita pocket or deli sandwich?


----------



## Kylie1969

Pita pocket

Beach or swimming pool?


----------



## simonbaker

swimming pool

Beef & pasta or Chicken & pasta?


----------



## Kylie1969

Chicken and Pasta

Public Hospital or Private Hospital?


----------



## simonbaker

Public. 
I don't believe we have private here.

Cooking eggs: Runny yolk or cooked well done?


----------



## Kylie1969

Yolk well done

Long nails or short nails?


----------



## simonbaker

short nails

gold or silver jewelery?


----------



## Kylie1969

Gold Jewellery 

Legs waxed or shaved?


----------



## simonbaker

shaved

shaved ice or crushed ice?


----------



## Kylie1969

Crushed Ice

Vanilla or Chocolate Icecream?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Vanilla.

Blue or orange


----------



## Kylie1969

Blue

Pink or Purple?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Purple. My family knows I don't wear pink and if they try to put me in it after I'm dead I'll come back to haunt them.

On a suit/tuxedo lapel: white rose or red rose?


----------



## Kylie1969

White

Grizzly Bear or Panda Bear?


----------



## simonbaker

panda bear

chunky peanut butter or creamy peanut butter?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Depends on what I'm making with it but usually chunky.

Walnuts or pecans


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pecans

cashews or peanuts


----------



## Kylie1969

Cashews

Red Wine or White Wine?


----------



## simonbaker

Depends on what I'm eating but I'll say  Red today.

chocolate chip cookie:  With walnuts or not?


----------



## Kylie1969

No walnuts

Strawberry Jam or Lemon Curd?


----------



## simonbaker

Strawberry jam

Lasagna: With tomato & cheese or alfredo with sausage?


----------



## Kylie1969

Lasagna 

Stereo up loud or down low?


----------



## simonbaker

Depends on my mood.

I'll say loud.

French onion soup or Vegetable beef soup?


----------



## Kylie1969

French Onion

Watering Hose or Watering can?


----------



## simonbaker

Hose

Fresh broccoli: Steamed with fresh lemon or chilled with dip?


----------



## Cindercat

With dip

Ribs:  pork or beef


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Beef

Full carpeting or area rugs and wood


----------



## Vanilla Bean

full carpeting

in the kitchen .... tile or wood floor


----------



## Ratchett

Tile

Tiled or iron roof


----------



## Vanilla Bean

tiled


----------



## lifesaver

tiled

lettuce or spinach (for a salad)


----------



## Vanilla Bean

spinach

fruit on a salad.... yes or no



_Sorrry bout not leaving a this or that... doing lauundry_


----------



## lifesaver

No problem!  

Yes...

Pancakes >>> With or Without Syrup


----------



## Kylie1969

With syrup

Frank Sinatra or Michael Buble?


----------



## lifesaver

Frank Sinatra

Fiction or Non-Fiction


----------



## Kylie1969

Fiction

Bike Riding or Walking?


----------



## simonbaker

walking

cherry tomatoes or sliced, large tomatoes on a salad?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cherry

sliced or baby carrots on a salad


----------



## Kylie1969

Sliced

Hot Chocolate or Iced Coffee?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hard one... I'll say iced decaf coffee

iced tea or lemonade


----------



## Kylie1969

Lemonade

Washing or Ironing?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

washing

oatmeal breakfast or oatmeal cookies


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Oatmeal Cookies ... 

Chicken Kiev Or Roast Chicken ?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

roast chicken

steak... med-rare or well-done


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Rare / medium Rare ...

Southern style breaded fried chicken Or Smoked Chicken terrine ?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Breaded chicken

Clean the kitchen or clean the bathroom


----------



## Kylie1969

Kitchen

Coffee or tea?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

tea

spagetti or spaghetti squash (_ I love that stuff!_  )


----------



## Kylie1969

Spaghetti

Garden Salad or Warm Chicken Salad?


----------



## Ratchett

Garden salad.

Red or blue?


----------



## Kylie1969

Blue

Frank Sinatra or Dean Martin?


----------



## Ratchett

Dean Martin

Good health or a Million dollars?


----------



## Kylie1969

Good Health

Poker or Slots?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

poker (_ for fun_ )

on hot or cold cereal.... raisins or fresh fruit


----------



## Kylie1969

Raisons

Spring or Autumn (Fall)?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Autumn

If you could have a super power:

Telepathy or telekinesis


----------



## Kylie1969

Telepathy

Batman or Spiderman?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Batman. Spiderman whines too much.

Elephants or giraffes


----------



## eesta_bunny

elephants

watch a movie or read a book?


----------



## Kylie1969

I like to do both but if I had to make a choice...watch a movie

Beach or hills?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hills


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hills

picnic or over a campfire


----------



## Kylie1969

Picnic

Pork Chops or Lamb Chops?


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Rare Lamb Chops ... 


Sabayonette With Lemon, and Fresh Berries 

or 

Strawberry Romanoff ?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

strawberry romanoff

on the side of a sandwich.... pickle or not


----------



## Kylie1969

Not

Electric Blanket or not?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I'll say not, but do I love them in cold weather occasionally

roses or tulips


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Tulips

Candles or Oil lamps


----------



## simonbaker

candles

egg salad or chicken salad?


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Chicken Salad ... 

Pizza Bianca  Or Pizza Caprese  ?


----------



## simonbaker

pizza caprese

glazed, lemon poppy seed muffin or crandberry nut muffin?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cranberry nut

apple-cinnamon or banana quick bread


----------



## Kylie1969

Apple Cinnamon

Pizza or Fish and Chips?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Fish and Chips


peppermint or wintergreen


----------



## Kylie1969

Peppermint

What sound do you like the most Piano or Guitar?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Oh, that's imposible to answer. They both are incredible sounding and so musically versatile.

Hot fudge sunday: with or without nuts


----------



## Ratchett

without

Banana split or Chocolate sundae


----------



## NYBrit

Chocolate Sundae

Apples or pears?


----------



## simonbaker

pears 

red or green grapes?


----------



## NYBrit

green grapes

potatoes... mashed or baked?


----------



## Ratchett

Oh.....difficult choice.

Um....BAKED....just.

Peas or Beans


----------



## Kylie1969

YUK, hate both

If I had to choose...peas I guess

iPad or Android Tablet?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Don't have either but likely android. I really like my android phone.

Fresh water fish or salt water fish


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Salt Water Ocean Fish ...*

Shrimps al ajillo with garlic, Evoo & red chili pepper Or Shrimp Cocktail ?


----------



## simonbaker

shrimp cocktail


pasta with alfredo sauce or EVOO?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Alfredo

For an aquarium: live plants or artificial plants


----------



## simonbaker

live plants

pasta or a potato for a side?


----------



## Kylie1969

Potato

Crosswords online or in a book?


----------



## simonbaker

Book

juice or soda pop?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Juice (usually)

Stuffed animals or action figures?


----------



## Cindercat

Animals 

Go out to dinner & movie or invite friends for pot luck and game night?


----------



## Kylie1969

Dinner and movie

Eeyore or Tigger?


----------



## simonbaker

Eeyore

shopping or going to a park?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Definitely the park.

Orange juice or grapefruit juice


----------



## Kylie1969

Orange

Cordial or water?


----------



## simonbaker

water
beer: with or without tomato juice?


----------



## Dawgluver

With

Mussels or clams?


----------



## Kylie1969

Mussels

Fish or Lamb?


----------



## Cindercat

simonbaker said:
			
		

> water
> beer: with or without tomato juice?



Did I read this right? Beer with tomato juice? Never heard of such a combo but then I don't drink. I've tasted both beer & tomato juice separately & don't like either one.

Fish or Lamb -- don't remember ever having lamb but I do like fish.


Pineapple upside down cake or carrot cake?


----------



## Dawgluver

Carrot cake, with cream cheese frosting please.

Plain rhubarb sauce or strawberry rhubarb sauce?


----------



## Kylie1969

Plain

Exercise Bike or Treadmill?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Tread mill

Peppermint or spearmint?


----------



## Kylie1969

Peppermint

Pappadoms or Naan Bread?


----------



## simonbaker

not sure what either one of those things are.

pedicure or manicure?


----------



## Kylie1969

Indian foods SB 

Pedicure

Trees or shrubs?


----------



## simonbaker

Trees

Chinese food:  Soft noodle or crispy noodle?


----------



## Kylie1969

Soft Noodle

Criminal Minds or CSI?


----------



## simonbaker

criminal minds

Chicken salad or a club sandwich?


----------



## Kylie1969

Chicken Salad

Masterchef or Hells Kitchen?


----------



## simonbaker

masterchef

beer or wine?


----------



## GotGarlic

Wine.

Eggs - omelet or fried?


----------



## Kylie1969

Fried

Sun or rain?


----------



## Cindercat

A gentle rain- no storms. I'm allergic to the sun. Really I am.

Chicken: baked or fried?


----------



## Kylie1969

Fried

CSI or CSI New York?


----------



## GotGarlic

CSI

Crunchy taco or soft burrito?


----------



## Kylie1969

Crunchy taco

Fish or Chicken?


----------



## Cindercat

Usually Chicken

Spicy tomato salsa or sweet mango salsa?


----------



## Kylie1969

Spicy Tomato Salsa


----------



## simonbaker

sounds good but what is next?


----------



## Ratchett

Hey Kylie,

You are shirking your duty...........What is next???????????????


----------



## Kylie1969

ROFL 

Sorry guys...

Apples or Bananas?


----------



## Kylie1969

Apples

White Rice or Wholegrain Rice?


----------



## Cindercat

Wholegrain

Blueberry muffins or mixed Berry muffins?


----------



## Kylie1969

Blueberry

Carrots or Carrot Cake?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Hmmmm, in my current mood, carrots.

The Avengers or The Justice League?


----------



## Kylie1969

The Avengers

Spice - Hot or Medium?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Hot

Bubble gum or chewing gum


----------



## Kylie1969

Chewing Gum

News on TV or News on the radio?


----------



## Kylie1969

TV

Hot Pizza or cold pizza?


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Hot Pizza ... 

Ravioli with Alba White Truffles   Or  Ravioli 4 Cheeses ( ricotta, gorgonzola, Reggiano Parmesano & Pecorino Sardo ( ewe ) ?


----------



## Kylie1969

Ravioli 4 cheeses

Cash or cheque?


----------



## simonbaker

cash

theme parks or a cruise?


----------



## Kylie1969

Theme Parks

Movie - Drama or comedy?


----------



## simonbaker

comedy

Hollandaise sauce or cheese sauce?


----------



## Kylie1969

Cheese Sauce

Book or Kindle?


----------



## GotGarlic

Book, but I want an iPad.

Salad dressing - creamy or vinaigrette?


----------



## Cindercat

Creamy

Computer: Windows or Mac?


----------



## Kylie1969

Mac

Walking or Cycling?


----------



## Kylie1969

Walking

Running or jogging?


----------



## simonbaker

Does a brisk walk count?  Bad knees I'm not doing much runnning or jogging.

apple fritter or a jelly filled bismark?


----------



## Kylie1969

Apple Fritter

iPad or Android Tablet?


----------



## Cindercat

I'd love to have an iPad.

Most hated school subject:  
Algebra or World History?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

I actually didn't mind either. Now Government, that was not an interesting class at all!

Pink grapefruit or white grapefruit


----------



## Kylie1969

Pink

Blue or yellow?


----------



## simonbaker

blue

chocolate frosted cake or angelfood?


----------



## Cindercat

I lean toward chocolate but put strawberries on the angel food and I'd take that. Hmm, put the strawberries on the chocolate and the balance tilts back.  :yumm!


Umm, chocolate & strawberries distracted me, I forgot what I was going to ask.

Ok,     knit or crochet?


----------



## Kylie1969

I dont do either..but I do cross stitch

Cross Stitch or Long Stitch?


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Neither in reality ... I have done Needlepoint & Petit Point ... So I shall just say Cross Stitch ... 

au poive black pepper or bernaise sauce on filet mignon ?


----------



## Kylie1969

Bernaise sauce on filet mignon

Early morning walk or evening walk?


----------



## GotGarlic

Morning, but not so early 

Breakfast - early, like soon after waking up, or a couple hours later?


----------



## Margi Cintrano

a couple of hours later ... ( only Espresso 6.30am ) 

Paella with Shellfish   or  Paella with Sausage & Chicken  ?


----------



## simonbaker

sausage & chicken

fish sandwich or fish sticks?


----------



## Kylie1969

Fish Sticks

Water or Cordial?


----------



## simonbaker

water

twix or snickers?


----------



## Kylie1969

Snickers

Mars Bar or Crunchie?


----------



## simonbaker

Mars bar

Hershey's chocolate bar. With or without almonds?


----------



## Kylie1969

With

Long hair or shorter hair?


----------



## simonbaker

shorter hair

curly  or straight hair?


----------



## Kylie1969

Straight hair

Shampoo and conditioner or a mix?


----------



## simonbaker

shampoo & conditioner

curling iron or electric curling brush?


----------



## Kylie1969

Curling Iron

Colour hair at home or go to the hairdressers?


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Hair Salon ... 

Brazilian Çaldeirada ( shellfish boulaibasse )   Or  Cioppino San Francisco Shellfish Stew ?


----------



## simonbaker

I cannot say that I have tried either one. But, I do like shellfish.

Banana bread or pumpkin bread?


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Banana ( walnut ) ...

Fresh Mango  or  Fresh Papaya  ?


----------



## simonbaker

Fresh Mango

Spaghetti or Ravioli?


----------



## Kylie1969

Spaghetti

Picnic in the hills or the beach?


----------



## GotGarlic

I would prefer hills, but there aren't any around here! So, beach 

Football or baseball or sickofitall?


----------



## Kylie1969

I dont really get into any of them

Washing or Ironing?


----------



## Kylie1969

Washing

Squid or scallops?


----------



## simonbaker

scallops

plain or peanut m&m's?


----------



## Kylie1969

Peanut I love them 

Dark chocolate or milk chocolate?


----------



## simonbaker

milk chocolate

green beans or yellow wax beans from the garden?


----------



## Kylie1969

I dont like beans at all 

Except for jelly beans 

Chocolate coated peanuts or salted peanuts?


----------



## Siegal

Chocolate covered!

Splenda in coffee/ tea or sugar?


----------



## Kylie1969

Sugar


----------



## Cindercat

Kylie- Where's your question?


----------



## Kylie1969

LOL...sorry CC

Chocolate covered liquorice or plain liquorice?


----------



## Cindercat

plain - I love chocolate covered things but I'm not so sure about covering licorice.

baked potato with butter & sour cream or mashed potatoes with country white gravy?


----------



## Kylie1969

Baked potato with butter & sour cream

Deep Fried Chips or Oven Chips?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Usually fried

Crisp fried plantain chips with chili powder dipped in sour cream or fried bananas with cinnamon over ice cream?


----------



## Kylie1969

Fried bananas with cinnamon over ice cream

Deep massage or softer massage?


----------



## chopper

Deep tissue massage. I have only had that done by a physical therapist, but it was wonderful. 

Red licorice or black?


----------



## GotGarlic

Red.

Cinnamon rolls or orange rolls?


----------



## Siegal

GotGarlic said:
			
		

> Red.
> 
> Cinnamon rolls or orange rolls?



Never heard of orange rolls so I will say cinnamon. 

If you were gonna be bad and eat with a spoon: 
Whipped heavy crem or condensed milk


----------



## Kylie1969

Whipped cream

Icecream or iceblocks?


----------



## simonbaker

Ice cream

Toasted sub sandwich or pasta alfredo?


----------



## Kylie1969

Sub sandwich

Summer or Winter?


----------



## simonbaker

Fall is my favorite time of the year but I will say 

winter

sports drink or flavored water?


----------



## Kylie1969

Sports Drink

Car - Auto or Manual?


----------



## simonbaker

Manual

steaks on the grill or pan fried in a cast iron skillet?


----------



## Kylie1969

Pan fried in a cast iron skillet

Warm salad or cold salad?


----------



## simonbaker

cold salad

chilled soup or hot soup?


----------



## Kylie1969

Hot soup

Strawberries or raspberries?


----------



## LPBeier

Strawberries

light or dark meat (chicken/turkey)


----------



## Kylie1969

Chicken

Meat Pie or Chicken Pie?


----------



## LPBeier

Kylie1969 said:


> Chicken
> 
> Meat Pie or Chicken Pie?



Actually it was whether you liked light meat or dark meat.  the chicken turkey in brackets was just meaning it was all about poultry. 

Chicken pie

Vegetables - raw or cooked


----------



## simonbaker

raw

Fresh tomato/ basil soup or clam chowder?


----------



## Kylie1969

Fresh tomato

Shower or Bath?


----------



## LPBeier

Shower

Tea - herbal or regular


----------



## simonbaker

herbal

coffee:  Black or with cream?


----------



## LPBeier

if I could drink it, it would be with cream.

TV or a good book?


----------



## Cindercat

Good book

Book:  mystery or romance?


----------



## LPBeier

Mystery

sunset or sunrise?


----------



## simonbaker

sunset

maple syrup or blackberry syrup on your pancakes?


----------



## Kylie1969

Maple Syrup

Kindle or Paperback?


----------



## GotGarlic

Paperback, because I don't have a Kindle. Thinking about getting a tablet, though.

Exercise: walk or ride a bike?


----------



## Cindercat

Walk - my butt and a bike seat? Not a good combination. lol


Store bought ice cream novelties:  ice cream sandwich or nut-topped chocolate dipped cone?


----------



## simonbaker

nut topped cone

swim or jog?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Swim

On top of an ice cream sunday:
Chopped almonds or peanuts.


----------



## Kylie1969

Chopped almonds

Open fire or radiator?


----------



## simonbaker

Open fire

sugar snap peas or snow peas?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Really depends on what I'm doing with them. I like both pretty equally for different things.

Caramel: hard or chewy


----------



## simonbaker

hard

bacon or side pork?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

For just eating, bacon.


Canned vegetables or frozen?


----------



## simonbaker

canned

peaches or pears?


----------



## Kylie1969

Peaches

Apple or Banana?


----------



## simonbaker

banana


ham or turkey?


----------



## Kylie1969

Ham

Dark chocolate or Milk chocolate?


----------



## simonbaker

milk chocolate

redskin potatoes:  Peeled or not in soup?


----------



## Kylie1969

Peeled

Donuts or Berliners?


----------



## simonbaker

Not sure whar berliners are so aI will say
donuts

spicey or mild wings?


----------



## Kylie1969

Spicy

Chicken Curry or Beef Curry?


----------



## Cindercat

Chicken


Salsa & chips or guacamole & chips?


----------



## simonbaker

salsa & chips

chicken or beef taco's?


----------



## Kylie1969

Beef

Beach or Hills?


----------



## Queen Ransom

Beach

Red or White (wine)


----------



## Kylie1969

Red

Cooking dessert or main meals?


----------



## Queen Ransom

Dessert

Crab or lobster


----------



## Kylie1969

Lobster

Pink or Purple?


----------



## Queen Ransom

Pink

Salt or pepper


----------



## Kylie1969

Salt

Long hair or short hair?


----------



## Queen Ransom

Long

Curly or straight hair


----------



## Kylie1969

Straight

Gardening or reading?


----------



## Queen Ransom

Reading

Salt or fresh water (swimming)


----------



## Cindercat

If you could put the ocean under a roof, I'd be thrilled! I only swim in indoor fresh water pools bc I get a nasty rash from the sun. It's hard to find an ocean in Missouri anyway.

Lawn mower:  
riding or walk behind/push style


----------



## Queen Ransom

Neither! I pay someone lol. We don't have enough grass to justify replacing our broken victa, especially when we have a lovely older gentleman who does it for $10 

Cruise ship holiday or camper van ( I think you call them RVs) holiday


----------



## simonbaker

cruise ship holiday

chips or pretzels?


----------



## Kylie1969

Chips

Salmon or Snapper?


----------



## middie

Neither

White milk or chocolate?


----------



## middie

Edit


----------



## Kylie1969

Milk Chocolate

Mussels or Scallops?


----------



## simonbaker

scallops

crest or colgate?


----------



## Kylie1969

Colgate

Floss teeth or not?


----------



## chopper

Always floss. 

Floss...waxed or unwaxed?


----------



## Kylie1969

Waxed

Curtains or Blinds?


----------



## simonbaker

blinds

twix or milky way candy bar?


----------



## chopper

simonbaker said:
			
		

> blinds
> 
> twix or milky way candy bar?



Milky way. Actually I like Milky Way Midnight the best. 

Singing or playing an instrument?


----------



## Kylie1969

Singing

Cycling or running?


----------



## Queen Ransom

Cycling


Ice ceam or gelato?


----------



## Kylie1969

Icecream

Rain or dry?


----------



## simonbaker

I love a good thunderstorm

old classic music or modern pop rock?


----------



## Kylie1969

Modern pop

Vacuuming or mopping?


----------



## simonbaker

vaccum

crispy or grilled chicken garden salad?


----------



## Kylie1969

Crispy

McDonalds or KFC?


----------



## simonbaker

KFC

greek yogurt or fruit on the bottom, yoplait yogurt?


----------



## Kylie1969

Greek Yoghurt

Biscuits or chocolate?


----------



## simonbaker

chocolate

strawberry shortcake or a caramel pecan brownie?


----------



## Kylie1969

Strawberry Shortcake

Rechargeable batteries or normal batteries?


----------



## simonbaker

normal

creamy cabbage salad or vinaigerette cabbage salad?


----------



## Kylie1969

Vinaigrette cabbage salad

KFC Coleslaw or homemade?


----------



## simonbaker

Homemade

chicken wild rice or potato & ham soup?


----------



## Kylie1969

Potato & ham soup

Swimming or Yoga?


----------



## simonbaker

swimming

elliptical or treadmill?


----------



## Kylie1969

Treadmill

Weights or Theraband?


----------



## simonbaker

weights

basketball or volleyball?


----------



## Kylie1969

Neither, sorry

Chocolate donut or vanilla slice?


----------



## simonbaker

chocolate donut

navy beans or pinto beans?


----------



## chopper

simonbaker said:
			
		

> chocolate donut
> 
> navy beans or pinto beans?



Pinto beans, but I do like both. 

White rice or brown?


----------



## Kylie1969

White rice

Lamb or Beef?


----------



## simonbaker

beef

brei or bleu cheese?


----------



## Queen Ransom

Brie

Orange or mandarin


----------



## Kylie1969

Mandarin

Stage shows or movies?


----------



## simonbaker

stage shows

Cheddar or Pepperjack Cheese?


----------



## Kylie1969

Cheddar

Chips or Corn chips?


----------



## Queen Ransom

Corn chips


Chinese or Thai?


----------



## Cindercat

I've only had  Thai once so for now -Chinese.

Sounds to fall asleep to:
thunderstorms or rainforest sounds?


----------



## simonbaker

rainforest

vegetable oil or canola oil?


----------



## Queen Ransom

Vegetable 


Digital or analogue


----------



## simonbaker

digital

rice noodles or egg noodles?


----------



## Kylie1969

Egg Noodles

Indian Curry or Asian Curry?


----------



## simonbaker

Asian curry

peach or pear?


----------



## Queen Ransom

Pears


Puppies or kitties


----------



## Kylie1969

Puppies

Night or day?


----------



## simonbaker

Night

skim or 2% milk?


----------



## Kylie1969

Skim Milk

Thriller novels or chick lit?


----------



## Queen Ransom

Thriller


Modern or ancient history


----------



## simonbaker

ancient history

frozen pizza made at home or pizza delivery?


----------



## Kylie1969

Made at Home

White Chocolate or Dark Chocolate?


----------



## Queen Ransom

Any chocolate {lol}


Facebook or twitter


----------



## Kylie1969

Dont like either

Walking or running?


----------



## simonbaker

walking. In the water preferably.

deep tissue massage or a light sweedish massage?


----------



## Kylie1969

Light swedish massage

PC or Mac?


----------



## simonbaker

PC

green peppers or yellow peppers?


----------



## Cindercat

Yellow

Salsa-  hot or mild


----------



## Kylie1969

Mild

Long hair or Short hair?


----------



## Cindercat

Depends on what you're talking about... I loved my long haired cat but I wear short hair.


sausage or pepperoni pizza?


----------



## Kylie1969

Pepperoni for sure 

Icecream sundae or icecream on a stick?


----------



## simonbaker

sundae.  

hair gel or hair mousse?


----------



## middie

Neither

Socks... Ankle or knee high?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Depends on what time of year. 

Breakfast for dinner or dinner for breakfast?


----------



## simonbaker

Breakfast for dinner

wild rice or brown rice?


----------



## Kylie1969

White rice

Gold or silver jewellery?


----------



## simonbaker

gold

diamonds or rubies?


----------



## Cindercat

Hmm, my birthstone or diamonds? Diamonds- especially if they were from someone special, if only there was one.....



bracelets or just a wristwatch?


----------



## Kylie1969

Wristwatch

Pancakes or cupcakes?


----------



## simonbaker

cupcakes

frosted cream cheese cinnamon rolls or caramel rolls?


----------



## Kylie1969

Anything frosted 

Daylight savings or not?


----------



## simonbaker

not

puff pastry or pie pastry?


----------



## middie

Puff

Bacon or sausage?


----------



## Kylie1969

Sausage

Tea or coffee?


----------



## jharris

Coffee

Sitting or standing?


----------



## simonbaker

standing

Are you a smoker? Yes or no.


----------



## Kylie1969

No

Do you go to the gym, yes or no?


----------



## simonbaker

Yes. I love the pool.

Fish:  Fried or baked?


----------



## Kylie1969

Fried

Homemade fish and chips or from the chippie?


----------



## Queen Ransom

Chip shop!!


Rain or snow?


----------



## Cindercat

Hmmm... Don't like driving in either, like the smell of rain, but snow is prettier. I guess I prefer snow that gets us out of school for a day or two. :grin:

yard sale or flea market


----------



## Snip 13

flea market

Brie or camembert?


----------



## Kylie1969

I love both Snip...but if I have to chose..camembert

Blue Vein cheese or Jarlsberg?


----------



## simonbaker

jarlsberg

Ribeye or New york strip steak?


----------



## Kylie1969

Rib Eye

Mowing or edging?


----------



## simonbaker

Mowing.

   Did not have to much of that this year. It was so dry that everyone only had to mow a couple of times all summer. Pretty crispy grass here everywhere with watering restrictions.

saltine crackers or club crackers?


----------



## Cindercat

club crackers


Bbq'd potato chips or plain potato chips?


----------



## middie

Sour Cream and Onion!!!

Chicken Salad or Tuna Salad?


----------



## Kylie1969

Chicken Salad, but I love both!

BBQ or on the grill plate in the kitchen?


----------



## simonbaker

BBQ

Oven roasted pork loin or pan fried pork loin medallions?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Oven roasted.

Slow cooker pot roast or oven cooked pot roast?


----------



## simonbaker

oven cooked.

cheesecake or layer cake?


----------



## Kylie1969

Cheesecake

Biscuits or chocolate?


----------



## Cindercat

How can there be any doubt?!! CHOCOLATE!!!

chocolate bar or small chocolate candies?


----------



## Cindercat

Kylie, My answer won't change, but by "biscuit" did you mean cookies or the kind we use for biscuits & gravy? I know some countries call cookies biscuits. Just checking.:grin:


----------



## Kylie1969

CC, I meant biscuit as in cookie


----------



## Kylie1969

Cindercat said:


> How can there be any doubt?!! CHOCOLATE!!!
> 
> chocolate bar or small chocolate candies?



Chocolate Bar

Jelly Beans or Rocky Road?


----------



## middie

Ooh Rocky Road

Pineapple or Kiwi?


----------



## Kylie1969

Pineapple

Wholemeal bread and white bread?


----------



## simonbaker

wholemeal

Shrimp or scallops?


----------



## Kylie1969

Shrimp

Fish or Meat?


----------



## simonbaker

fish

butter or margarine?


----------



## Kylie1969

I love the taste of butter, but we have margarine due to the high content of sat fat in butter

Grilled fish or fried fish?


----------



## simonbaker

Grilled fish

penne pasta or bow tie pasta?


----------



## Kylie1969

Penne

Dip or pate?


----------



## simonbaker

dip

puff pastry or danish?


----------



## Cindercat

Puff pastry. Never found a decent danish - store bought or bakery.

Single shot camera or video camera?


----------



## Kylie1969

Single Shot Camera

Swimming in the ocean or the pool?


----------



## simonbaker

Pool, almost daily but I love the ocean to when we go on vacation.

Aerosol whip cream or heavy whipping cream, whipped?


----------



## Kylie1969

Heavy Whipped Cream

Laptop or Tablet?


----------



## simonbaker

laptop

cell phone or land line?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Laptop.

Apple pie toped with ice cream or with whipped cream?


----------



## simonbaker

Ice-cream  

taffy or hard candy?


----------



## Kylie1969

SB, what is taffy?


----------



## simonbaker

Kylie1969 said:


> SB, what is taffy?


Taffy is soft pulled sugar.  When you buy it's flavored, chewy & sweet candy.


----------



## celeste.t

hard candy


the sun or the moon


----------



## simonbaker

the moon

piano or guitar music?


----------



## Kylie1969

Piano music

Coffee with sugar or cinnamon sugar?


----------



## celeste.t

sugar


sweet potato or baked potato


----------



## simonbaker

sweet potato

hash browns or home fries?


----------



## celeste.t

home fries.


ice cream or frozen yogurt


----------



## luvs

yogurt.

beef or cheese ravioli~


----------



## chopper

Cheese

Marinara or Alfredo sauce?


----------



## Kylie1969

Alfredo

Light or dark?

Hey Luvs...good to see you


----------



## luvs

u too, kylie~

dark.

dairy milk or soymilk-


----------



## Kylie1969

Dairy Milk

Beef or Lamb?


----------



## simonbaker

beef

pork or chicken?


----------



## justbugged

Chicken


Caramel or Licorice candy?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Caramel

Cookies and milk or cookies and hot chocolate?


----------



## simonbaker

cookies & milk

Cream of chicken & wild rice soup or vegetable beef soup?


----------



## Kylie1969

Cream of chicken

Growing herbs or vegetables?


----------



## simonbaker

herbs

broccoli or asparagus?


----------



## Kylie1969

Broccoli

Red or Green Capsicum (bell peppers)?


----------



## simonbaker

red

oranges or tangerines?


----------



## Kylie1969

Oranges

Apples or Bananas?


----------



## Ratchett

apples

water or wine


----------



## Kylie1969

I like both....but I drink more water 

Iceburg Lettuce or Cos Lettuce?


----------



## celeste.t

Cos lettuce


blueberries or strawberries


----------



## simonbaker

blueberries

 pizza:  Thin crust or Thick crust?


----------



## celeste.t

tonight,  a thin crust.


cold cereal or oatmeal


----------



## simonbaker

cold cereal, mostly.

skim milk or 2%?


----------



## celeste.t

2%

sweat pants or jeans


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Jeans

Butterscotch or pistacio?


----------



## Kylie1969

Butterscotch

Strawberries or Raspberries?


----------



## simonbaker

raspberries

milk chocolate or dark chocolate?


----------



## celeste.t

dark chocolate

a movie Drama or Comedy


----------



## simonbaker

Drama

hard shell taco's or flour tortilla taco's?


----------



## celeste.t

hard shell   (I love the crunch)


walk on a sunny beach or walk in a shady park


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Whichever is closest to the middle of nowhere and has the fewest people. But usually a park.

Stargazing: try to find constellations or just stare absent-mindedly?


----------



## Kylie1969

Trying to find stuff

Android or Apple?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Android.

Were-cat or Were-bunny


----------



## Kylie1969

Were bunny

Dog or Rabbit as a pet?


----------



## GotGarlic

Dog!

White wine or pink wine?


----------



## Kylie1969

White

Cupcakes or Brownies?


----------



## simonbaker

Brownies

pancakes or waffles?


----------



## Kylie1969

Pancakes

Pancakes with orange juice or lemon juice?


----------



## simonbaker

orange juice

Peppermint candy or Spearmint?


----------



## Cindercat

Spearmint

Skittles or Starbursts?


----------



## Kylie1969

Starbursts

Frypan or Griddle Pan?


----------



## simonbaker

Frypan

Steak or Fish?


----------



## Cindercat

steak

Nightowl or early bird?


----------



## Kylie1969

Early Bird

Ocean Fish or River fish?


----------



## simonbaker

ocean

chow mein or stir fry?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

simonbaker said:
			
		

> ocean
> 
> chow mein or stir fry?



Chow mein

Spaghetti or linguini


----------



## Cindercat

Linguini

Kettle corn or caramel corn?


----------



## Snip 13

Cindercat said:


> Linguini
> 
> Kettle corn or caramel corn?


 
Caramel corn, I have never heard of kettle corn 

Lamb ribs or pork ribs?


----------



## Kylie1969

Lamb

Water or Cordial?


----------



## Snip 13

Water

Chips or mash?


----------



## Kylie1969

Chips

Gravy or marinade?


----------



## Snip 13

Gravy

Prawns or steak?


----------



## Kylie1969

Steak

Beach or Hills?


----------



## simonbaker

Beach

popscile or ice cream sandwich?


----------



## MrsLMB

Ice Cream Sandwich

Cabbage or Brussel Sprouts


----------



## simonbaker

Cabbage

Regular or Greek yogurt?


----------



## Cindercat

Snip 13 said:
			
		

> Caramel corn, I have never heard of kettle corn
> 
> Lamb ribs or pork ribs?



Kettle corn is a sweet & salty popcorn. The popcorn is popped in sugar & oil rather than the cooked carmelized sugar being poured over the popped corn. The kettle corn sugar doesn't brown, it just puts a light sugary coating on the corn.


----------



## simonbaker

pork ribs

saucey ribs or dry rub?


----------



## Cindercat

Sauce, but it should be cooked onto the meat, not swimming in it.

Hot chocolate or hot tea on a cold, snowy day?


----------



## Snip 13

Hot chocolate or hot tea on a cold, snowy day?[/QUOTE]

Hot chocolate

Cream or custard on apple pie?


----------



## GotGarlic

Vanilla ice cream!

On a rainy day, curl up with a book or a video?


----------



## MrsLMB

Video


Kittens or Puppies


----------



## Snip 13

Kittens

Cheddar or gouda


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheddar - extra sharp.

Pasta sauce - marinara or Alfredo?


----------



## MrsLMB

Alfredo

Oranges or Pineapple


----------



## chopper

MrsLMB said:
			
		

> Alfredo
> 
> Oranges or Pineapple



I love both but feel more like pineapple tonight. 

Halloween, chocolate or Carmel apple?


----------



## Kylie1969

Chocolate

Mince Pies or Plum Pudding?


----------



## MrsLMB

Mince Pie

Turkey or Chicken


----------



## Kylie1969

Chicken

Lamb or Beef?


----------



## GotGarlic

Beef

Pumpkin latte or mocha caffe?
(Don't know why that occurred to me. Must be lack of sleep.)


----------



## MrsLMB

Mocha !!!

Gold or Silver


----------



## simonbaker

gold

light massage or deep tissue massage?


----------



## chopper

Deep tissue

Which do you like best-Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## simonbaker

Saturday

clemintines or oranges?


----------



## Kylie1969

Oranges

Jelly or Custard?


----------



## MrsLMB

Jelly


Spring or Fall?


----------



## Kylie1969

Autumn (Fall)

Long nails or short nails?


----------



## Cindercat

Well, my house has a lot of long 16 penny nails, but my fingernails are short. (I bite them. Bad habit.)

Favorite memory: Elementary school or high school?


----------



## Kylie1969

Primary School

Jewellery or no jewellery


----------



## simonbaker

not for me, only a wedding ring.

egg rolls or spring rolls?


----------



## Kylie1969

Spring Rolls

Wii console or PS3?


----------



## chopper

Wii

TV or radio for news?


----------



## Kylie1969

Radio

Cinnamon in coffee or sugar?


----------



## Cindercat

Cinnamon & sugar but NO coffee! Why ruin the sugar? Don't like coffee.


Breakfast:  cereal & fruit or pancakes & fruit?


----------



## MrsLMB

Cereal and fruit

Facial Hair or clean shaven


----------



## chopper

Clean shave. 

Glasses or contacts?


----------



## Kylie1969

I only wear glasses now for reading (in the last 2 months)

Spring or Summer?


----------



## simonbaker

Spring

Cherry tomatoes or Large tomatoes?


----------



## GotGarlic

LARGE tomatoes

Caprese salad with red-wine vinegar or balsamic vinegar?


----------



## Kylie1969

Balsamic Vinegar

Flowers or shrubs?


----------



## simonbaker

flowers

mint chocolate chip or vanilla ice-cream?


----------



## Kylie1969

Vanilla

Strawberries or Raspberries?


----------



## simonbaker

raspberries

sugar or equal?


----------



## Kylie1969

Sugar 

Carpet or wooden floors?


----------



## IsaCathrine

Wooden floors!

Snow or rain?


----------



## chopper

Snow-you can have more fun with it!

Rain coat or umbrella?


----------



## simonbaker

Umbrella

pecan waffle or fruit topped waffle?


----------



## Dawgluver

Fruit topped.

Glade plug in or real candle?


----------



## simonbaker

Real candle

Peas & carrot mix or Broccoli/cauliflour mix?


----------



## Dawgluver

Broc/Cauli, with cheese sauce please!

Cashews or pistachios?


----------



## simonbaker

Pistachios

banana's or grapes?


----------



## Dawgluver

Grapes.

Kumquats or tangerines?


----------



## Kylie1969

Tangerines

Thunder or Lightning?


----------



## GotGarlic

Lightning - looks so cool 

Focaccia or baguette?


----------



## MrsLMB

Baguette

Spaghetti or Lasagna?


----------



## Kylie1969

Lasagna

Budgie or canary?


----------



## simonbaker

canary

Cheesey pasta or Creamy pasta?


----------



## Kylie1969

Cheesy Pasta

Quail or duck?


----------



## simonbaker

I do not care for duck but I have never had quail, is it good?

pheasent or buffalo?


----------



## Dawgluver

Buffalo. Quail is nice.

Pork loin chop or ribeye steak?


----------



## simonbaker

pork loin

Applesauce or Apple compote?


----------



## Kylie1969

Applesauce

Nexus Tablet or iPad?


----------



## simonbaker

iPad

Tuna or Mahi Mahi?


----------



## Kylie1969

Tuna

Comedy or romantic movie?


----------



## simonbaker

comedy

soy milk or whole milk?


----------



## Dawgluver

Whole milk

Oyster sauce or soy sauce?


----------



## simonbaker

oyster sauce

white rice or fried rice?


----------



## Cindercat

fried rice

After eating a meal of saucy food, do you have :
spots on your shirt or a spot-free shirt?    (for me, it's spots)


----------



## Kylie1969

Spot Free

Movies or TV shows?


----------



## MrsLMB

TV Shows

Cable or Satellite


----------



## Kylie1969

Satellite

Criminal Minds or Bones?


----------



## MrsLMB

Criminal Minds


Survivor or Amazing Race


----------



## Snip 13

MrsLMB said:


> Criminal Minds
> 
> 
> Survivor or Amazing Race


 
If I must choose it will be Survivor. Don't like Amazing Race.

Over easy or sunny side up? (your eggs that is)


----------



## Kylie1969

Well cooked

Lawn or bark?


----------



## simonbaker

lawn

water:  Bottled plain or Bottled, berry flavored?


----------



## Dawgluver

Plain. 

Bones or House?


----------



## simonbaker

House

Bread & butter pickels or baby dill pickels


----------



## MrsLMB

Baby Dill Pickles

Desktop Computer or Laptop


----------



## simonbaker

Laptop

Wii or X box?


----------



## Cindercat

Haha! I've had a Wii for 3 years - still in the box.

Chicken pot pie or beef stew?


----------



## simonbaker

Chicken pot pie

Chunky or Creamy Peanut Butter?


----------



## Dawgluver

Chunky

Eyebrows: snip with scissors or pluck?


----------



## Kylie1969

Pluck...OUCH 

Toenails painted or not?


----------



## MrsLMB

Not

Coffee/tea .. with cream or without cream


----------



## Kylie1969

Without

Shaving or waxing?


----------



## MrsLMB

Shaving

Dangly earrings or Studs?


----------



## simonbaker

No earings for me, I wear very little jewelry.

Swiss or Cheddar cheese?


----------



## Kylie1969

Cheddar

Tv or films?


----------



## GotGarlic

TV.

Chinese or Japanese?


----------



## Kylie1969

Chinese

Long hair or short hair?


----------



## simonbaker

short hair.

Red or Purple tootsie pop sucker?


----------



## MrsLMB

Red

Popcorn with butter or without?


----------



## simonbaker

Without, although I have to keep teeling myself that!

crest or colgate?


----------



## Kylie1969

Colgate

Orange or vegetable juice?


----------



## simonbaker

orange

David Letterman or Jay Leno?


----------



## Kylie1969

David Letterman

Tomato Juice or Carrot Juice?


----------



## MrsLMB

Tomato Juice

Rice or Potatoes?


----------



## simonbaker

potatoes, Unless I'm eating oriental food.

Going on Vacation: Fly or take the Train?


----------



## GotGarlic

Fly. 

Going on vacation: Explore a city or explore a national park?


----------



## simonbaker

Explore a city

Elliptical or Treadmill?


----------



## MrsLMB

Treadmill

For a pet - bird or reptile?


----------



## Kylie1969

Bird

Comedy or drama?


----------



## Cindercat

Comedy


Body spray:  fruity or floral?


----------



## MrsLMB

Floral

Sleeveless or short sleeved?


----------



## GotGarlic

Sleeveless.

Shorts or capris?


----------



## Kylie1969

Capris

Chocolate or Icecream?


----------



## simonbaker

Ice-cream

Thick blanket (comfortor) or an electric blanket?


----------



## MrsLMB

Comforter

Wood fireplace or Gas fireplace?


----------



## luvs

comforter~

old novels, or modern ones


----------



## simonbaker

modern

read a book or a CD book to listen too?


----------



## luvs

i'll read the book.

cans or jars~


----------



## simonbaker

jars

soda: In cans or plastic bottle?


----------



## Kylie1969

Cans

Watermelon or Rock Melon?


----------



## simonbaker

watermelon....What is rock melon?


Black cherry or Grape Soda Pop?


----------



## Kylie1969

I dont know of any of those 2 SB LOL!!

Rock Melon is an orange coloured member of the melon family...very distinct taste


----------



## luvs

cherry pop.
alfredo sauce or tomato sauce~


----------



## MrsLMB

Alfredo Sauce

Kosher Salt or Sea Salt?


----------



## Kylie1969

Sea Salt

Recliner or Bean Bag?


----------



## MrsLMB

Recliner

Tomato Soup or Chicken Noodle Soup?


----------



## luvs

tomato soup. sausage or bacon~


----------



## GotGarlic

Sausage.

Smartphone or flip phone?


----------



## Kylie1969

Smartphone

Gardening or not?


----------



## MrsLMB

Yes on the gardening !

Gloves or Mittens?


----------



## Kylie1969

Gloves

Sky Diving or Bungee Jumping?


----------



## simonbaker

Neither. I do not do heights.

twix or snickers candy bar?


----------



## MrsLMB

Twix

Eggs over easy or scrambled?


----------



## simonbaker

Scrambled, whites only please.

ice cream or frozen yogurt?


----------



## Kylie1969

Icecream

Vegetables or salad?


----------



## MrsLMB

Salad

Slippers or Flip Flops?


----------



## Kylie1969

Flip Flops

Windy or calm?


----------



## Snip 13

Calm!

Soft or crispy?  Bread


----------



## Kylie1969

Crispy

Garlic or Herb bread?


----------



## simonbaker

Garlic

Marinara sauce: Smooth or chunky?


----------



## Kylie1969

Smooth

Leather lounge or fabric?


----------



## GotGarlic

Fabric.

Cheese sauce: Parmesan or cheddar?


----------



## Kylie1969

Cheddar

White bread or wholemeal bread?


----------



## simonbaker

wholemeal

Instant oatmeal or Steel cut oats?


----------



## MrsLMB

Steel Cut

Peanut Butter or Jelly?


----------



## Kylie1969

Peanut Butter

Driving or passenger?


----------



## simonbaker

passenger

skim or 2% milk


----------



## Kylie1969

Skim

Bike or walk?


----------



## simonbaker

walk

swim or water ski?


----------



## Kylie1969

Swim

Fishing or bought fish?


----------



## simonbaker

Fishing

Fly a kite or a model airplane?


----------



## Kylie1969

Airplane

The Walking Dead comics or TV show?


----------



## MrsLMB

TV Show

Short Sleeve or Sleeveless?


----------



## simonbaker

Sleeveless

What is your favorite on Thanksgiving:  Turkey or Ham?


----------



## Kylie1969

Ham

Night or day?


----------



## simonbaker

Day

Stuffing: With sausage or without?


----------



## Kylie1969

Without

Honey or sugar?


----------



## simonbaker

Honey

Pumpkin or Pecan Pie?


----------



## Kylie1969

Pecan

Strawberry or caramel tart?


----------



## simonbaker

Caramel

Crandberry sweet bread or Banana bread?


----------



## Kylie1969

Banana Bread

Cashews or Hazelnuts?


----------



## simonbaker

Cashews

plain butter or Honey butter?


----------



## MrsLMB

Honey Butter 
White Bread or Wheat Bread?


----------



## Kylie1969

White

Cereal or toast?


----------



## chopper

Honey butter and wheat bread

Pancakes or waffles?


----------



## Kylie1969

Pancakes

Sea or pool?


----------



## chopper

Oops

Toast

Pancakes or waffles?


----------



## Kylie1969

LOL


----------



## chopper

Oh my. We are typing over each other.   LOL


----------



## chopper

Sea. Lake really

Tea or coffee


----------



## Kylie1969

I know, it is funny


----------



## Kylie1969

Coffee

Car Racing or bike racing?


----------



## simonbaker

Kylie1969 said:


> Pancakes
> 
> Sea or pool?


 Sea

peppers or Onions?


----------



## Kylie1969

Onions

Pasta - Homemade or packet?


----------



## simonbaker

Homemade

Biscuits or Croissants?


----------



## Kylie1969

Biscuits

Hand Cream or foot cream?


----------



## chopper

Car racing and hand cream

Chocolate or vanilla?


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla

Ice-cream or italian Ice?


----------



## Kylie1969

Vanilla and Icecream

Jogging or driving?


----------



## simonbaker

Jogging

Regular bacon or Peppered bacon?


----------



## Kylie1969

Regular

Walnuts or Pine Nuts?


----------



## simonbaker

Walnuts

Thanksgiving or Christmas?


----------



## Kylie1969

Christmas

Bath with bubbles or not?


----------



## simonbaker

Yes

Scented or Unscented?


----------



## Kylie1969

Scented

Wooden chopping boards or plastic?


----------



## simonbaker

Plastic

Tub or Shower?


----------



## Kylie1969

Shower

Skiing or hiking?


----------



## simonbaker

Hiking

Candy: Hard or Chewy?


----------



## Kylie1969

Chewy

Rabbits or guinea pigs?


----------



## simonbaker

Rabbits

Parakeet or Parrot?


----------



## Kylie1969

Parrot

Harry Potter or Merlin?


----------



## simonbaker

Harry Potter

Theater or I-max?


----------



## Kylie1969

Theatre

London or Paris?


----------



## simonbaker

Paris

Mountains or Valley's?


----------



## Kylie1969

Mountains

Garden gnomes or not?


----------



## simonbaker

Not

Chicken noodle soup or Vegetable beef soup?


----------



## Kylie1969

Chicken Noodle

Solar Panels or not?


----------



## simonbaker

Not

Wind energy or not?


----------



## Kylie1969

Not

Washing or ironing?


----------



## simonbaker

Washing

Rake or Leaf blower?


----------



## Kylie1969

Rake

Baking or bought?


----------



## simonbaker

Baking

Poach or Broil Fish?


----------



## MrsLMB

Broil

Fudge or Peanut Brittle?


----------



## luvs

fudge.

novel, then movie, or movie, then novel~


----------



## simonbaker

Fudge

Nuts in your fudge? Yes or No


----------



## Kylie1969

Yes and no, like both 

Straight or curly hair?


----------



## luvs

straight hair.

morning or night-


----------



## simonbaker

I am more productive in the morning.


Pumpkin pie or baked custard pie?


----------



## MrsLMB

Pumpkin

Real Christmas Tree or Artificial?


----------



## simonbaker

Artificial,    hate cleaning up the needles.


Rocky road or vanilla ice-cream?


----------



## Kylie1969

Rocky Road

Cakes or Chocolate?


----------



## simonbaker

cakes

Root beer float or Grape soda float?


----------



## luvs

root-beer.

cash or coins~


----------



## Kylie1969

Cash

Lamb or beef?


----------



## luvs

depends on the cut.

fried or baked~


----------



## Kylie1969

Fried

Hot or cold weather?


----------



## GotGarlic

Hot

Paintng or sculpture?


----------



## Kylie1969

Painting

Windy or Calm?


----------



## MrsLMB

Calm

Shower or Bath?


----------



## simonbaker

Shower

whole grain rice or jasmine rice?


----------



## GotGarlic

Jasmine rice

Soft tacos or crunchy tacos?


----------



## Kylie1969

Crunchy

Bath or Shower?


----------



## simonbaker

shower

pork loin or pork chops?


----------



## MrsLMB

Chops

Digital Clock or Analog Clock?


----------



## Kylie1969

Digital

Chicken Breasts or chicken thighs?


----------



## MrsLMB

Thighs

On your tomatoes - salt & pepper or sugar?


----------



## GotGarlic

Salt and pepper with a splash of balsamic vinegar.

On your cucumbers: sour cream or vinegar?


----------



## chopper

Neither  I only like my cukes naked!

Biggest fear, spiders or snakes?


----------



## MrsLMB

Spiders !!!

Dark chocolate or Milk chocolate?


----------



## chopper

Dark chocolate

Blueberries or cherries?


----------



## Kylie1969

Cherries

Christmas or Easter?


----------



## chopper

Christmas!

Real tree or artificial?


----------



## MrsLMB

Artificial

Do you put up outdoor decor at Christmas?


----------



## chopper

Yes

Christmas lights all one color or lots?


----------



## Kylie1969

Christmas lights

Shopping in store or online?


----------



## luvs

shopping in person- on-line shopping is avoided @ all costs, here.

would you prefer: advance holiday shopping, or buy the 1 remaining card/sunglasses in the 1 place open Christmas Eve-



(regardless of if the card is for your wife, yet says, 'Congratulations, Son, on Your Success', & the sunglasse's tag reads '6-9 months' & they have minnie mouse printed on the sides of them.)
it's the thought that counts


----------



## MrsLMB

Advance shopping

Celebrate on Christmas Eve or Christmas Day?


----------



## chopper

MrsLMB said:
			
		

> Advance shopping
> 
> Celebrate on Christmas Eve or Christmas Day?



Pretty much I would like to say both, but I will say Christmas day.  

The day after Thanksgiving, working or shopping, or none of the above?


----------



## luvs

shopping.

dinner- formal or casual.


----------



## simonbaker

casual

french fries or tator tots?


----------



## Kylie1969

French Fries

Christmas Cake or Pudding?


----------



## MrsLMB

Cake

Ice Cream or Sherbet?


----------



## luvs

sherbet

potato salad, or slaw


----------



## MrsLMB

Potato Salad

Hot Dogs or Hamburgers?


----------



## Kylie1969

Hot Dogs

Christmas Chicken or Turkey?


----------



## MrsLMB

Turkey

Green Salad or Slaw?


----------



## Kylie1969

I love both 

Watermelon or grapes?


----------



## simonbaker

Watermelon

Mashed potatoes or Sweet potatoes?


----------



## MrsLMB

Sweet Potatoes

Raisins or Craisins?


----------



## Kylie1969

Neither, I like sultanas

Gardening or watering?


----------



## MrsLMB

Gardening

Cooking or being cooked for?


----------



## Kylie1969

Bit of both 

Air con or fan?


----------



## MrsLMB

Air conditioner when it's hot but fan any other time of year !

Rock n Roll or Country music?


----------



## Kylie1969

Rock

Classical or pop music?


----------



## simonbaker

Classical


p.j's:  2 piece set or long gown?


----------



## Kylie1969

2 Piece Set

Mowing lawns or weeding?


----------



## GotGarlic

I don't think I've mowed the lawn in the 20 years we've lived in this house. So weeding. 

Christmas dinner: crown roast of pork or standing rib roast?


----------



## simonbaker

Standing rib roast

wine or champange?


----------



## Kylie1969

Wine

Port or Beer?


----------



## simonbaker

Beer

Whiskey or Vodka?


----------



## Kylie1969

Whiskey

Apple Juice or Orange Juice?


----------



## chopper

Orange

Reg. Mattress, water bed or air bed?


----------



## Kylie1969

Regular

Bananas or Oranges?


----------



## chopper

Bananas

Apples or pears?


----------



## Kylie1969

Apples

Chilli or no chilli?


----------



## chopper

Chilli

Ketchup or mustard?


----------



## Kylie1969

That is a hard one...I love both...probably tomato sauce (ketchup)

Beach or hills?


----------



## chopper

I have to say hills. I live in Colorado, and we have beautiful mountains!

Green grass or sandy beeches?


----------



## Kylie1969

That is another tough one...green grass I will have to say though

I can imagine how lovely and scenic it is there Chops 

Carpet or wooden floors?


----------



## chopper

I have a lot of carpet, but I have to say I like the wooden floors the best. 

Quick bread or yeast bread?


----------



## Kylie1969

Yeast bread

Cupcakes or Muffins?


----------



## chopper

Another hard one. I think I will say muffins. 

Cookies or cake?


----------



## MrsLMB

Cookies

Potato Chips or Corn Chips?


----------



## Kylie1969

Too hard basket  

Okay....cake 

Raw Sugar or white sugar?


----------



## chopper

Corn chips

Raw sugar

Chocolate covered cherries or yogurt covered?


----------



## Kylie1969

Chocolate for sure 

Chocolate Cake or Vanilla Cake?


----------



## luvs

vanilla.

cobbler or pie


----------



## Kylie1969

Pie

Jack Daniels or Jim Beam?


----------



## MrsLMB

Hmmm .. both nice guys but I have a crush on Jose Cuervo  

Comedy or Romance movie?


----------



## simonbaker

Comedy

Salted in the shell: Peanuts or Pistashios?


----------



## MrsLMB

Pistachios

Corn or Green Beans?


----------



## chopper

Green beans

Lefty or righty?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Mostly a righty but I'm a lefty or both a lefty and righty in certain things.

Pink or purple


----------



## chopper

Purple

Leftover turkey or leftover ham?


----------



## Kylie1969

Tough one there, love both but I will say Pink

Jet Skiing or canoeing?


----------



## simonbaker

canoeing

cream pie or fruit pie?


----------



## Kylie1969

Cream

Lite Cream or double cream?


----------



## simonbaker

Lite cream

Caramel frosting or Buttercream Icing?


----------



## Kylie1969

Buttercream

Juice or water?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Hmmm, really depends on the cake/cookie. I really like both on the right thing. Although to just dip a finger in to snitch, definitely the caramel.

Hot chocolate or hot apple cider?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Woops, I was too slow. Water.

Same question as above.


----------



## Kylie1969

Hot Chocolate

Razor or electric?


----------



## simonbaker

Razor

Fried chicken or Baked chicken?


----------



## Kylie1969

Fried

Chicken breast or thigh?


----------



## simonbaker

Breast

Wing or leg?


----------



## Kylie1969

Wing

Swimming or sunbaking?


----------



## simonbaker

swimming

whip cream or merenge on pie?


----------



## chopper

Whipped cream!

Drop cookies or rolled and shaped?


----------



## simonbaker

Drop

Fudge: With or Without Nuts?


----------



## chopper

simonbaker said:
			
		

> Drop
> 
> Fudge: With or Without Nuts?



Either way is good with me. Send it my way!

Brownies with or without nuts?


----------



## simonbaker

with

Cherry peppers or banana peppers?


----------



## Kylie1969

I havent heard of them

Liquorice or chocolate?


----------



## simonbaker

Liquorice

popcorn or chips?


----------



## Kylie1969

Chips

Christmas Cake or Pudding?


----------



## MrsLMB

Pudding

flower garden or vegetable garden?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Both please. Someday when I have a yard and time and money.

Spoon or fork


----------



## chopper

Both of these too please. A fork just won't work for soup and a spoon just won't work for steak. Must have both!

Mashed potatoes or baked potatoes?


----------



## Kylie1969

Baked

Sun or moon?


----------



## simonbaker

Sun
'
Spicey or Mild chili?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Spicey

On a sandwich, cucumber or pickle?


----------



## simonbaker

Pickle

Cheddar or Colby Cheese?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Cheddar by far.

Animated or live action


----------



## simonbaker

Live action

Sit down job or Constantly moving?


----------



## Kylie1969

Sit down

Choc chip or peppermint icecream?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Peppermint

Silver or gold?


----------



## MrsLMB

Gold

Hot Cider or Cold Cider?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Oh, tough one. Usually cold but mulled cider is a really nice treat too.

Sausage or ham


----------



## GotGarlic

Sausage. 

For Christmas: Real tree or artificial tree?


----------



## Kylie1969

Artificial

Liquorice or chocolate?


----------



## simonbaker

Liquorice

Prime rib or Sirloin steak?


----------



## Kylie1969

Prime rib

Curtains or blinds?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Curtains

Green olives or black olives?


----------



## simonbaker

Green olives, although I love black olives too.

Bubble bath or Bath Oil in a bath?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Bath oil.

Carrot cake or zuchini bread?


----------



## Kylie1969

Carrot Cake

Indian or Italian food?


----------



## GotGarlic

Italian.

Pasta Alfredo or pasta Bolognese?


----------



## MrsLMB

Alfredo

Taco or Burrito?


----------



## Kylie1969

Taco

Chicken Taco or Beef Taco?


----------



## MrsLMB

Beef

Egg Roll or Spring Roll?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Egg Roll

Kentucky Fried or Popeye's chicken?


----------



## simonbaker

Popeye's chicken.  Wish we had one in South Dakota!

Chow mein or stir fry?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Chow mein

White rice or wild rice?


----------



## simonbaker

white rice


vanilla or chocolate ice-cream?


----------



## MrsLMB

Chocolate

T-Bone Steak or Filet Mignon?


----------



## simonbaker

Filet

Donuts: Fried & glazed or Baked & powdered?


----------



## Kylie1969

Glazed

Long or short nails?


----------



## MrsLMB

Short

Recliner or Rocking Chair?


----------



## GotGarlic

Recliner.

Mashed potatoes or baked potatoes?


----------



## MrsLMB

Baked

Salmon or Cod?


----------



## Kylie1969

Salmon

Fish or Chicken?


----------



## simonbaker

Fish

Orange roughy or Tillapia?


----------



## Kylie1969

Have not heard of those fish

Prawns or fish?


----------



## simonbaker

fish

lemon or lime on fish?


----------



## MrsLMB

Lemon

tuna salad sandwich or chicken salad sandwich


----------



## Kylie1969

Tuna

Summer or Winter?


----------



## simonbaker

Winter

Hard candy or chewy candy?


----------



## Kylie1969

Chewy

Tasty cheese or mild?


----------



## simonbaker

Tasty

dry sauna or steam room?


----------



## Kylie1969

simonbaker said:


> Tasty
> 
> dry sauna or steam room?



Dry Sauna

Picnic or BBQ?


----------



## browniepts

simonbaker said:


> Tasty
> 
> dry sauna or steam room?



steam room.

regular or decaf?


----------



## Kylie1969

You missed mine B?


----------



## Kylie1969

Decaf

Spring water or mineral water?


----------



## browniepts

Kylie1969 said:


> Decaf
> 
> Spring water or mineral water?



mineral water

Do you want to wash or dry?


----------



## Kylie1969

Dry, but I always have to wash 

Driving in the city or the country?


----------



## browniepts

Kylie1969 said:


> Dry, but I always have to wash
> 
> Driving in the city or the country?



Definitely the country!  

Ice cream,  chocolate or vanilla?


----------



## Kylie1969

Vanilla

Swimming at the beach or in a swimming pool?

Welcome to DC btw!


----------



## browniepts

Kylie1969 said:


> Vanilla
> 
> Swimming at the beach or in a swimming pool?
> 
> Welcome to DC btw!



The beach

Peanut butter, crunchy or smooth?


----------



## Kylie1969

Crunchy

Orange or Apple juice?


----------



## MrsLMB

Orange

Pancakes or Waffles?


----------



## GotGarlic

Pancakes

Bacon or sausage?


----------



## luvs

bacon.

garlic or scallion


----------



## MrsLMB

Scallion

Pepsi or Coke?


----------



## luvs

coke. (sans caffeine.)

chocolate-covered or yogurt-covered


----------



## GotGarlic

Chocolate!

Dark chocolate or white chocolate?


----------



## Kylie1969

Dark

Strawberry Jam or Plum?


----------



## MrsLMB

Strawberry

Clam Chowder or Beef Stew?


----------



## Kylie1969

Beef Stew

Chicken Curry or Lamb?


----------



## simonbaker

Chicken

Scalloped corn or Buttered corn?


----------



## MrsLMB

Buttered Corn

Ranch Dressing or 1,000 Island Dressing


----------



## Kylie1969

Thousand Island Dressing

3D TV or normal TV?


----------



## MrsLMB

3D

Dog or Cat?


----------



## luvs

cat~

sugar or spice--


----------



## Kylie1969

Sugar

Desktop PC or Tablet?


----------



## luvs

desk.

a few people or a crowd-


----------



## Kylie1969

A few

Gardening or not?


----------



## simonbaker

Yes

Beef or pork roast?


----------



## Kylie1969

Beef

Daylight savings or darker evenings?


----------



## simonbaker

Daylight savings

Nearsighted or Farsighted?


----------



## Kylie1969

Farsighted

Solitaire or Hidden Object Games?


----------



## MrsLMB

Hidden Object

City Living or Country Living?


----------



## simonbaker

City

Butter cookies or Peanut butter cookies?


----------



## Addie

Peanut Butter

Regular light bulbs or the new Squiggly ones.


----------



## Kylie1969

Energy Saving globes

Rain or snow?


----------



## simonbaker

I would take either one. It's so dry here.


black tea or green tea?


----------



## Kylie1969

Black tea

Mac or PC?


----------



## simonbaker

mac

deep fried or pan fried?


----------



## MrsLMB

Depends on what it is ..but primarily deep fried.

White cake or chocolate cake?


----------



## Chef Kat

White cake. 

Lemon or lime


----------



## MrsLMB

Lemon

Paper Dollar or Coin Dollar?


----------



## Kylie1969

Coin

England or Ireland?


----------



## simonbaker

England, Although I have never been to either one.

Meatballs: In brown gravy or marinara sauce?


----------



## Kylie1969

Brown gravy

Red or green curry?


----------



## MrsLMB

Don't like curry but I do like red  

BBQ Ribs or BBQ Chicken?


----------



## Kylie1969

Chicken

Bungi jumping or sky diving?


----------



## GotGarlic

Sky diving!

Snorkeling or scuba diving?


----------



## simonbaker

Snorkeling

Soft serve or Hand dipped ice-cream?


----------



## Kylie1969

Soft serve

Budgie or parrot?


----------



## MrsLMB

Budgie

Lemon Meringue Pie or Mincemeat Pie?


----------



## Kylie1969

Mincemeat Pie

Gardening or watering?


----------



## Addie

Gardening. I love the smell of clean dirt that has just been turned.

TV or radio


----------



## Kylie1969

Bit of both

Hair straighteners or curlers?


----------



## Addie

Straight

Long or short shair


----------



## Kylie1969

Long

Shopping in store or online?


----------



## simonbaker

Store, Honestly I do not care for shopping at all.

Ice-cream sandwich or Fudge bar?


----------



## MrsLMB

Ice Cream Sandwich

Chili - with bean or without beans?


----------



## GotGarlic

I don't really like chili. 

Stew - beef or chicken?


----------



## Kylie1969

Chicken

Long or short nails?


----------



## MrsLMB

Short

Liquid Laundry Soap, Powdered Laundry Soap or Pods?


----------



## Kylie1969

Powdered Laundry Soap

Jam or honey?


----------



## Vanitas

Jam - as long as it has no seeds. 

Pool or darts?


----------



## simonbaker

Darts

Snow peas or Sugar snap peas?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Snow peas

Wonderland or Narnia?


----------



## Kylie1969

Narnia

Harry Potter or Lord of the Rings?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Lord of the Rings

Cats or birds


----------



## Kylie1969

Birds

Chewing gum or not?


----------



## MrsLMB

Not

Red Licorice or Black Licorice?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Red, but it has to be actual red licorice, not twizzlers or the "strawberry" flavored stuff. Just straight up red.


----------



## Kylie1969

Black

Walking or jogging?


----------



## simonbaker

walking

swimming or biking?


----------



## MrsLMB

swimming

carbonated or non carbonated beverages?


----------



## Kylie1969

Non

Basketball or netball?


----------



## simonbaker

Basketball

Pork loin oven roasted or Pan fried Pork chops?


----------



## Cindercat

Oven roasted


Cranberry orange muffins or pumpkin spice muffins


----------



## simonbaker

cranberry

blueberry or lemon poppy seed sweet bread?


----------



## MrsLMB

Poppy seed

Tanning Salon - yes or no?


----------



## Kylie1969

No

Beach or hills?


----------



## MrsLMB

Beach

Comedy or Drama?


----------



## luvs

comedy.

couch or armchairs


----------



## Kylie1969

Recliners

Icecream or Iceblocks?


----------



## GotGarlic

I'll have to say ice cream because a block of ice just doesn't sound appealing - unless I'm missing an Australian definition 

Dark chocolate or white chocolate?


----------



## Kylie1969

Dark

GG an iceblock is a flavoured iceblock on a stick, comes in different flavours like lemon, lime, raspberry etc very tasty and refreshing in Summer 

Hard sweets or chewy sweets?


----------



## simonbaker

Hard ones.

Sorbet or ice-cream?


----------



## Kylie1969

Icecream

Shower or bath?


----------



## simonbaker

Shower. Although a hot bath sounds good too.

Manicure or Pedicure?


----------



## Kylie1969

Manicure, although I do my own

Sunny days or rainy days?


----------



## luvs

sun. 

commotion or silence


----------



## MrsLMB

Silence

Hand Cream or Hand Lotion?


----------



## Kylie1969

Cream

Cinema or TV?


----------



## luvs

cinema.
a or b


----------



## Kylie1969

A

Colour hair or not?


----------



## MrsLMB

Color .. and lots of it  LOL

jeans or sweatpants at home?


----------



## Kylie1969

Trackpants

Straight or curly hair?


----------



## simonbaker

Straight

Nice, thick warm blanket or an electric blanket?


----------



## luvs

wool comforters. 
tape or glue


----------



## simonbaker

tape  

stir fry: With rice noodles or fried rice?


----------



## luvs

noodles

wind or snow


----------



## MrsLMB

Snow

soup or salad?


----------



## GotGarlic

Kylie1969 said:


> Dark
> 
> GG an iceblock is a flavoured iceblock on a stick, comes in different flavours like lemon, lime, raspberry etc very tasty and refreshing in Summer
> 
> Hard sweets or chewy sweets?



Thanks, Kylie! We call those Popsicles. Can't remember whether there's a generic name for it.


----------



## GotGarlic

Salad. 

Creamy salad dressing or vinaigrette?


----------



## simonbaker

Creamy

Christmas cookies:  Sugar cut-out cookies or almond bark?


----------



## Kylie1969

Sugar

Windy days or still days?


----------



## simonbaker

Still, Although we have very few still days in S.D.

fried or baked chicken?


----------



## GotGarlic

Fried!

Rice or potatoes with fried chicken?


----------



## MrsLMB

Potatoes

Squash or Yams?


----------



## Kylie1969

GotGarlic said:


> Thanks, Kylie! We call those Popsicles. Can't remember whether there's a generic name for it.



Of course popsicles, I have heard of them


----------



## Kylie1969

MrsLMB said:


> Potatoes
> 
> Squash or Yams?



Yams

Back Massage or full body massage?


----------



## simonbaker

Full body, deep tissue please!

hotdogs or bratwursts?


----------



## Kylie1969

Hot Dog

Sauce or mustard?


----------



## MrsLMB

Mustard

Skip or Hop


----------



## Kylie1969

Skip

Lamb Roast or Beef Roast?


----------



## GotGarlic

Beef roast.

With horseradish sauce or with beef gravy?


----------



## Kylie1969

Beef gravy

Pork roast or chicken roast?


----------



## Addie

Chicken Roast

Christmas or Easter


----------



## simonbaker

Easter

Sirloin steak or New york strip steak?


----------



## Kylie1969

Sirloin

Fish or steak?


----------



## simonbaker

Fish

Stuffed peppers or Stuffed cabbage rolls?


----------



## MrsLMB

cabbage rolls

sweater or jacket?


----------



## GotGarlic

Jacket.

Gloves or mittens?


----------



## Kylie1969

Gloves

Fish baked or fried?


----------



## simonbaker

baked

hash browns or home fries?


----------



## MrsLMB

hash browns

bacon or sausage?


----------



## simonbaker

sausage

cheddar or swiss cheese?


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheddar - extra sharp

Chicken - dark or white meat?


----------



## MrsLMB

Dark

Cranberry or Blueberry Muffins?


----------



## simonbaker

Cranberry

Yogurt "whip, lite" or Greek yogurt?


----------



## MrsLMB

Lite

English Muffin or Bagel?


----------



## Kylie1969

Muffin

Carrots or Pumpkin?


----------



## GotGarlic

Carrots

Carrots - curried or glazed?


----------



## Kylie1969

Glazed

Beans or peas?


----------



## MrsLMB

Peas if they are raw and fresh from the garden

pink or blue?


----------



## simonbaker

blue

Christmas shopping or Christmas baking?


----------



## MrsLMB

oh Baking for sure !!

card games or board games?


----------



## simonbaker

Board games

Butter cookies or fudge?


----------



## Kylie1969

Fudge 

Christmas or Easter?


----------



## MrsLMB

Christmas

Sing or Dance?


----------



## Addie

Blueberry

Wallpaper or paint


----------



## Addie

I went out of order somehow.

Sing. 

Wallpaper or paint


----------



## Kylie1969

Paint

Carpet or floorboards?


----------



## luvs

flooring.

stay indoors or be social in person


----------



## Kylie1969

Social person

Late nights or early nights?


----------



## luvs

nites. 

bracelet or ring


----------



## Kylie1969

Ring

Early morning person or not?


----------



## MrsLMB

Early

shave or wax?


----------



## Kylie1969

Shave

Driving or flying?


----------



## GotGarlic

Driving.

Car or SUV?


----------



## simonbaker

Car

Soda crackers or Club crackers?


----------



## MrsLMB

Soda Crackers

Sleeveless or short sleeves?


----------



## simonbaker

Sleeveless

Baked brei or Chilled cheeseball?


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheese ball

Cocktail meatballs: barbecue sauce or grape jelly/chili sauce?


----------



## MrsLMB

Grape jelly bbq sauce  

TV or Radio?


----------



## Kylie1969

TV

Snow or rain?


----------



## simonbaker

Rain

Pepto bismol or Maalox?


----------



## Kylie1969

I dont know what they are sorry

Gold or silver?


----------



## simonbaker

Sorry kylie, I wasn't feeling the greatest & they are 2 kinds of antacids for a sour stomach.

Gold

Dentist or Doctor?


----------



## Kylie1969

Ahhh, thank you SB and hope you are feeling a bit better now 

Doctor

Ocean or swimming pool?


----------



## simonbaker

Thank you, I am on the mend.

Swimming pool.

Lobster or Crab Legs?


----------



## MrsLMB

crab

flourescent light or incandescent light


----------



## GotGarlic

CFL, although I prefer incandescent.

News: online or newspaper?


----------



## Kylie1969

Online

Shopping in store or online?


----------



## MrsLMB

In stores

Library or online resources?


----------



## Kylie1969

Online

Movies or home TV?


----------



## Vanitas

Library. I love that "old book smell" that libraries & used book stores have. There is also something "substantial-feeling" about holding an actual book in your hands IMHO. 


EDIT: Whoops, you beat me to it Kylie  So I'll answer yours too!

Movies. Although I don't remember the last time I actually went to a theatre.  


Fireplace: Gas or wood burning?


----------



## Kylie1969

Wood Burning

Icecream, vanilla or strawberry?


----------



## simonbaker

Strawberry

Sub. sandwich:  Toasted & warmed or Cold & crisp?


----------



## Vanitas

Cold & crisp. My favourite sub is tuna with cheddar cheese & everything but tomatoes & pickles, completely drowned in hot sauce. Sooooo good!

Oatmeal cookies: raisins or raisin-free?


----------



## simonbaker

With raisins please.

grease/flour pan before baking or food release spray?


----------



## Kylie1969

Grease

Water or juice?


----------



## MrsLMB

Water

bar soap or liquid soap in shower?


----------



## GotGarlic

Liquid 

Hair dryer or dry naturally?


----------



## Kylie1969

Hair dryer

Straighten hair or not?


----------



## simonbaker

not

powdered sugar muffin tops or frosted?


----------



## Kylie1969

Sugar

Lite milk or full cream milk?


----------



## simonbaker

Light

Pan seared pork steaks or Stuffed pork chops?


----------



## MrsLMB

pan seared

chicken - white or dark meat?


----------



## simonbaker

I feel like dark meat today, but I like both.

Iced or Blended fruit drink?


----------



## Kylie1969

Iced

Lite Cream or thick cream?


----------



## simonbaker

Light

Romaine or Iceburg salad?


----------



## GotGarlic

Romaine

Cucumber salad with vinaigrette or sour cream dressing?


----------



## simonbaker

sour cream

mozzarella sticks or cheese curds?


----------



## MrsLMB

if cheese curds are cottage cheese then that would be my pick !

soup or salad?


----------



## Kylie1969

Salad

Milk Chocolate or white chocolate?


----------



## MrsLMB

milk chocolate

chicken pot pie or beef pot pie?


----------



## Kylie1969

Chicken

Lawns mowed or do your own?


----------



## MrsLMB

We do our own

Carrots or Turnips?


----------



## Kylie1969

Carrots

Sprinkler system or not?


----------



## MrsLMB

Not

electric knife or handheld knife


----------



## Kylie1969

Handheld most of the time, electric at Christmas

Manual razor or electric razor?


----------



## simonbaker

Manual

Christmas or Easter?


----------



## MrsLMB

Christmas

Cake or Pie?


----------



## simonbaker

Cake

Cheese dip or Bean dip?


----------



## MrsLMB

Bean Dip

Fruitcake - yes or no


----------



## GotGarlic

No

Christmas - ready or not?


----------



## simonbaker

Yes

walnuts or pecans?


----------



## MrsLMB

Pecans

Eggs - soft boiled or hard boiled?


----------



## simonbaker

Hard

Heavy whipping cream, whipped or Cool whip?


----------



## MrsLMB

Heavy

Strawberry or Raspberry?


----------



## Kylie1969

Strawberry

Pink or Blue?


----------



## simonbaker

Blue

Fried onions or raw onions on your burger?


----------



## MrsLMB

fried

mashed potato or baked potato


----------



## simonbaker

Baked potato. 

Electric fireplace or Wood fieplace?


----------



## MrsLMB

Wood

Soft Music or Rock Music?


----------



## Kylie1969

Soft music

Plum Pudding or Christmas cake?


----------



## GotGarlic

I've never had either. Pumpkin pie.

Christmas tree - take down right away, or wait till Epiphany?


----------



## Kylie1969

Used to take down straight away, now we wait till January 1st

The Beatles or The Monkees?


----------



## GotGarlic

Oh, tough one, Kylie! Has to be the Beatles.

Classic Christmas songs or rock and roll Christmas songs?


----------



## Kylie1969

Beatles for me too GG, great music 

.............................

Classic Christmas songs 

Red Chillies or green chillies?


----------



## MrsLMB

Green

potato salad or macaroni salad?


----------



## GotGarlic

Potato salad

Potato salad: with mayo dressing or vinaigrette?


----------



## MrsLMB

Mayo !

Ham sandwich or turkey sandwich?


----------



## LPBeier

Turkey

Gift wrap or gift bags


----------



## GotGarlic

Gift wrap

Ribbons or bows?


----------



## Kylie1969

Ribbons

Shopping or online shopping?


----------



## simonbaker

Shopping, but am considering on-line for next Christmas.

vegetable oil or canola oil?


----------



## Kylie1969

Olive Oil...second choice Canola 

Tomatoes or grapes?


----------



## simonbaker

grapes

Hamburger or Cheeseburger?


----------



## MrsLMB

No cheese

Spaghetti - with meatballs or without?


----------



## Kylie1969

Without

Driving long distances or short?


----------



## simonbaker

short

Chili in a breadbowl or over a baked potato?


----------



## Kylie1969

Neither for me

Spring water or tap water?


----------



## MrsLMB

Spring 

Crab or Shrimp?


----------



## simonbaker

Shrimp

Shrimp: With drawn butter or Cocktail sauce?


----------



## MrsLMB

A little of both please!

cookies or pie?


----------



## Kylie1969

Cookies

Choc chip cookies or white choc cookies?


----------



## simonbaker

White chocolate macadamian nut. Yummy!

Frosted cinnamon rolls or Caramel cinnamon rolls?


----------



## MrsLMB

Frosted !

Chinese food or Japanese food?


----------



## simonbaker

Chinese

Cold cereal or Oatmeal?


----------



## GotGarlic

Cold.

Coffee - regular cream or flavored?


----------



## simonbaker

Flavored with cream

Champange or wine?


----------



## MrsLMB

Regular

Being the driver or the passenger?


----------



## simonbaker

Driver, but we trade off on long distances.

Peppermint or Spearmint?


----------



## MrsLMB

Spearmint

Fritos or Doritos?


----------



## Kylie1969

Doritos

Mild Cheese or vintage cheese?


----------



## simonbaker

Mild

Corned beef brisket or plain beef brisket?


----------



## Addie

Corn Beef Brisket

Ritz or Graham Crackers


----------



## MrsLMB

Ritz

Sugar or Artificial Sweetner?


----------



## luvs

sugar.

raw sugar or refined sugars


----------



## Kylie1969

Raw

Walking or running?


----------



## MrsLMB

Walking

singing out loud in public or humming?


----------



## simonbaker

Humming

Cooked cabbage or Brussel sprouts?


----------



## Kylie1969

Cooked cabbage

The Hobbit or Lord Of The Rings?


----------



## luvs

hobbit

break or buy


----------



## MrsLMB

luvs said:


> hobbit
> 
> break or buy


 
I don't understand this one


----------



## Kylie1969

Always buy 

Long nails or short nails?


----------



## simonbaker

Short nails

Toasted or Grilled Sandwich?


----------



## Kylie1969

Toasted

Pecans or walnuts?


----------



## simonbaker

Walnuts

fries or tator tots?


----------



## MrsLMB

Fries

Toasted Bagel or Toasted English Muffin


----------



## GotGarlic

English muffin

Walking or running?


----------



## MrsLMB

Walking

McDonald's or Burger King?


----------



## GotGarlic

McDonald's

Mac and cheese - cheddar only or several cheeses?


----------



## simonbaker

Several cheeses

fettechini or spaghetti?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

simonbaker said:


> Several cheeses
> 
> fettechini or spaghetti?



Depends on the sauce but usually fettuchini.

Summer squash or winter squash?


----------



## simonbaker

winter squash

Sweet potato or Baked potato?


----------



## GotGarlic

Baked potato

Mostly butter or mostly olive oil?


----------



## simonbaker

Butter

Baked potato: With ranch or sour cream?


----------



## Kylie1969

Sour Cream

Cream Cheese or ricotta?


----------



## MrsLMB

Cream cheese - unless I am making Lasagna then it's ricotta all the way

Pork Chop or Pork Steak?


----------



## simonbaker

Chop

Marinara sauce or Alfredo?


----------



## MrsLMB

Marinara

Hot Wings or BBQ Wings


----------



## simonbaker

BBQ

Saurkraut on your pizza? Yes or No.


----------



## MrsLMB

No !!

Sherbet or Sorbet


----------



## simonbaker

Sherbet

Garlic parmesan breadsticks or Cinnamon/sugar breadsticks?


----------



## luvs

garlic parm breadsticks

unique & new food, or comfort food


----------



## MrsLMB

Comfort Food

appetizers or dessert?


----------



## simonbaker

Dessert

Salad or Steamed fresh vegetables?


----------



## Snip 13

simonbaker said:


> Dessert
> 
> Salad or Steamed fresh vegetables?


 
Steamed fresh veg

Hot Baked Pudding or Cold Puddings?


----------



## simonbaker

Hot

Thin pizza crust or Thick, pan style pizza crust?


----------



## MrsLMB

Pan style

milkshake or sundae


----------



## Kylie1969

Milkshake

Orange Juice or Pear Juice?


----------



## simonbaker

Pear juice

Regular or Decaf. coffee?


----------



## MrsLMB

Regular

Apple Pie - with cheese or ice cream?


----------



## Kylie1969

Cream

Water or tomato juice?


----------



## simonbaker

Water

Orange juice or Grape juice?


----------



## Addie

Orange juice

With pulp or without


----------



## MrsLMB

with

Hot Chocolate or Cold Chocolate Milk


----------



## Kylie1969

Hot Chocolate

Gravy or cheese sauce?


----------



## luvs

depends on the food. veggies get cheese, starches get gravy.

egg or egg substitute


----------



## MrsLMB

real eggs

french fries or onion rings?


----------



## simonbaker

Fries

Beef ribs or Pork ribs?


----------



## Skittle68

simonbaker said:


> Fries
> 
> Beef ribs or Pork ribs?



Mmmmm beef ribs!
(Making some tomorrow!)

Beer brats or Cheddarwurst?


----------



## simonbaker

Cheddarwurst

Bloody mary or Pina Colada?


----------



## Kylie1969

Pina Colada

Rum or Brandy?


----------



## MrsLMB

Brandy

Chicken Sandwich or Fish Sandwich?


----------



## simonbaker

Fish sandwich

Tootsie rolls or Chocolate Hershey's candy bar?


----------



## Kylie1969

I have never tried either...but I like the sound of chocolate 

Walk along the beach or in the hills?


----------



## simonbaker

Beach

Cornish game hen or Fried Chicken?


----------



## Kylie1969

Never tried game hen, so will say fried chicken

Monopoly or Twister?


----------



## MrsLMB

Monopoly

coldest winter day or hottest summer day?


----------



## simonbaker

coldest

chocolate or gummy candy?


----------



## jharris

Chocolate 

Carpet or tile?


----------



## simonbaker

carpet....just not in the kitchen or bathroom,


red velvet layer cake or angel food cake with berries?


----------



## jharris

Angel food

Smoking or grilling?


----------



## simonbaker

grilling

pan seared or charbroiled?


----------



## MrsLMB

Charbroiled

cookies or hand pies?


----------



## jharris

Hand pies

Peanut butter, chunky or smooth?


----------



## MrsLMB

Smooth

Bagels or English Muffins?


----------



## GotGarlic

English muffins.

Pancakes or waffles?


----------



## simonbaker

waffles

ribeye or new york strip steak?


----------



## Kylie1969

Ribeye

Walk or jog?


----------



## simonbaker

Walk...in the water preferably.

Chicken noodle soup or chicken dumpling soup?


----------



## GotGarlic

Chicken noodle soup.

Spring - excited about it, or not?


----------



## simonbaker

Yes

Beef stew or Beef Stroganoff?


----------



## jharris

Stroganoff

Soft or hard tacos?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Hard tacos.

Pasta with or without sauce.


----------



## simonbaker

with

ketchup or mustard?


----------



## MrsLMB

mustard

Fritos or Cheetos


----------



## simonbaker

Cheetoes

Spicey mustard or grey poupon?


----------



## jharris

Spicy

OJ, with/without pulp


----------



## simonbaker

with

elliptical or treadmill?


----------



## Kylie1969

Treadmill

Vanilla icecream or chocolate?


----------



## MrsLMB

Chocolate

Roast Beef with or without horseradish


----------



## simonbaker

without

Salmon or Tilapia?


----------



## MrsLMB

Salmon

Chicken Breast or Chicken Thigh?


----------



## Kylie1969

I like both, but I will say chicken breast

Icecream or Iceblock?


----------



## MrsLMB

Ice Cream

Fresh Corn or Fresh Tomatoes?


----------



## Kylie1969

Fresh tomatoes

Lasagna or Carbonara?


----------



## GotGarlic

Lasagna.

With ground beef or Italian sausage?


----------



## simonbaker

Both, but I'll say Italian sausage

Old fashioned hot dogs or Bratwursts?


----------



## Kylie1969

Hot Dogs

French Mustard or Tomato Sauce (Ketchup)?


----------



## jharris

Catsup on the fries, mustard on the dog, unless its a corn dog. Then its both.

Orange or tangerine (cutie)?


----------



## Kylie1969

Orange

Long nails or short?


----------



## MrsLMB

short

peanut butter or nutella?


----------



## simonbaker

Peanut butter

Crunchy or creamy?


----------



## MrsLMB

Creamy

Peanut Butter Cookies or Chocolate Chip Cookies?


----------



## GotGarlic

Chocolate chip.

Lemon poppy seed cake or chocolate lava cake?


----------



## simonbaker

Lemon poppy seed

Beef jerky: Teriyaki or Original?


----------



## MrsLMB

Original

Banana Pudding or Tapioca Pudding?


----------



## jharris

Tapioca!

Thin crust or thick?


----------



## simonbaker

Thin

Cooked pudding or Instant pudding?


----------



## MrsLMB

Cooked

New England Clam Chowder or Manhatten Clam Chowder


----------



## jharris

Manhattan

Egg noodles or rice noodles


----------



## GotGarlic

Egg noodles.

The Beatles or Paul McCartney and Wings?


----------



## simonbaker

Paul

Doctor or Dentist?


----------



## jharris

Dentist

Ocean or mountains?


----------



## Kylie1969

Ocean

Sweet biscuit or savoury?


----------



## jharris

Savory 

Surf or turf?


----------



## hamm4

Surf

Cast iron or stainless steel


----------



## simonbaker

cast iron

coffee cake or muffin?


----------



## MrsLMB

Muffin

texting or phone call?


----------



## Kylie1969

Phone call

Slat Bed or Ensemble?


----------



## simonbaker

Ensemble

Breaded fried shrimp or Steamed shrimp?


----------



## MrsLMB

Breaded

Scalloped potatoes or Au Gratin potatoes?


----------



## simonbaker

Au Gratin

Fresh bluberries or Fresh raspberries?


----------



## jharris

Raspberries

V-8 or Clamato?


----------



## MrsLMB

V-8

Nectarine or Peach?


----------



## jharris

Nectarine

Vodka or Gin (bloody mary)?


----------



## simonbaker

Vodka

Ice cubes or crushed ice in water?


----------



## GotGarlic

Crushed ice

Thai curry or Indian curry?


----------



## simonbaker

Thai curry

Cheetoes or chips?


----------



## jharris

Chips

Ketchup or Castup


----------



## MrsLMB

Ketchup

Spicy Brown Mustard or Yellow Mustard?


----------



## simonbaker

Yellow mustard

Spaghetti noodles or Angel hair pasta?


----------



## jharris

Pascetti, (I couldn't pronounce spaghetti as a young child)

Potatoes or pasta? (frittata) (sp)


----------



## simonbaker

pasta

Chow mein: With rice or Crispy noodles?


----------



## jharris

Oh.... crispy!

Chile...red, green or Christmas (both) a question asked thousands of times a day in New Mexico restaurants


----------



## simonbaker

both

Pork chops pan fried or Oven roasted pork roast?


----------



## MrsLMB

Pan Fried

Pork Ribs or Beef Ribs?


----------



## Kylie1969

Pork 

Sunny or overcast?


----------



## GotGarlic

Sunny! And warm!

Jam -strawberry or blackberry?


----------



## simonbaker

Blackberry

Red grapes or Green grapes?


----------



## jharris

Red

Sweet or Savory?


----------



## simonbaker

Sweet

Ice-cream or Sherbet?


----------



## MrsLMB

Sherbet

Sharp Cheddar or Mild Cheddar?


----------



## simonbaker

Sharp

Crest or Colgate toothpaste?


----------



## MrsLMB

Crest

Taco or Burrito?


----------



## simonbaker

Taco, Crunchy please.

Enchilada's or Chimichanga's?


----------



## jharris

Enchiladas

Soup or salad?


----------



## MrsLMB

Soup

Peanut Butter - Creamy or Crunchy?


----------



## jharris

Crunchy

Orange or tangerine


----------



## Kylie1969

Orange

Summer or Winter?


----------



## jharris

Summer

River or lake?


----------



## GotGarlic

River.

Daffodils or tulips?


----------



## MrsLMB

Daffodils

Apple or Cherry?


----------



## GotGarlic

Cherry.

Pecans or walnuts?


----------



## jharris

Pecans

Red or white (onions)


----------



## GotGarlic

White,  although I prefer yellow.

Tacos or enchiladas?


----------



## simonbaker

Taco's

Red Snapper or Orange Roughy?


----------



## MrsLMB

Red Snapper

Mounds or Almond Joy?


----------



## simonbaker

Almond joy

Snickers or Kit Kat?


----------



## jharris

Snickers

Salted or unsalted? (marguerita glass)


----------



## GotGarlic

Salted and on the rocks.

St. Patrick's Day - corned beef or lamb?


----------



## MrsLMB

Corned Beef

Roasted Chicken or Roasted Duck?


----------



## simonbaker

Roasted Chicken

Mashed potatoes or Baked potato?


----------



## jharris

Baked

Olives or pickles?


----------



## MrsLMB

Pickles

Artichokes or Broccoli?


----------



## jharris

Artichokes

With lemon butter or aioli?


----------



## MrsLMB

Aioli

Hash Browns or Home Fries?


----------



## simonbaker

hash browns

sausage links or patties?


----------



## GotGarlic

Patties.

Sea salt or kosher salt?


----------



## simonbaker

kosher

plain water or flavored water?


----------



## MrsLMB

Plain

Shrimp or Scallops?


----------



## simonbaker

Shrimp

Fish:  Fried or Baked?


----------



## GotGarlic

Fried. 

Shrimp: with butter or cocktail sauce?


----------



## simonbaker

Cocktail sauce.....I like it mixed w tartar sauce

butter cookies or chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## Kylie1969

Chocolate chip cookies

Mars Bar or Snickers?


----------



## MrsLMB

Mars Bar

Brownies - with icing or without?


----------



## Kylie1969

Without

M&M's or Fruitchocs?


----------



## simonbaker

M & M's.  Not sure what fruitchocs are.

Coffee:  Black or with creamer?


----------



## GotGarlic

With hazelnut creamer. 

Vinegar with caprese salad: balsamic or red wine?


----------



## jharris

Balsamic

Hot cereal or cold? (breakfast)


----------



## GotGarlic

Cold. 

Winter: Sick of it or not????


----------



## MrsLMB

Yeah .. kind of sick of it  LOL

Lasagna or Spaghetti?


----------



## simonbaker

Spaghetti

red velvet cake or chocolate chocolate cake?


----------



## MrsLMB

Chocolate chocolate

Cinnamon Rolls or Maple?


----------



## Snip 13

Maple

lemons or limes?


----------



## GotGarlic

Lemons. 

Rib-eye or T-bone steak?


----------



## simonbaker

T-bone

White button mushrooms or portabella mushrooms?


----------



## jharris

Portabella

Cilantro or parlsley?


----------



## simonbaker

cilantro

Garlic herb seasoning or Granualted garlic?


----------



## Kylie1969

Garlic Salt

Berliner or Chocolate Eclair?


----------



## Snip 13

Berliner

Salami or Liverwurst


----------



## simonbaker

Salami

Strong coffee or weak coffee?


----------



## Snip 13

simonbaker said:


> Salami
> 
> Strong coffee or weak coffee?


 
Very strong coffee 

White bread or rye bread?


----------



## simonbaker

white bread

glazed donut or jelly donut?


----------



## Snip 13

jelly donut

lasagna or ravioli?


----------



## simonbaker

lasagna

Bacon or sausage?


----------



## Snip 13

Bacon

Trout or Sole?


----------



## simonbaker

Sole

Food temperature to eat: Piping hot or cooled down?


----------



## Snip 13

Piping Hot

Pumpkin Pie or Lemon Curd Pie


----------



## simonbaker

Lemon curd

Fruit pies or Cream pies?


----------



## Snip 13

Fruit Pies

Hot English Mustard or Granary Mustard


----------



## simonbaker

Granary mustard

sharp swiss or sharp cheddar cheese?


----------



## Snip 13

Sharp Cheddar

Creamed soup or clear broth?


----------



## MrsLMB

Creamed soup

French Toast or Waffles?


----------



## Snip 13

French Toast

Fillet or Rib-Eye


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Rib-eye (bone in preferably)

Red grapes or green grapes?


----------



## Snip 13

Green Hanepoot Grapes 

Beetroot juice or tomato juice?


----------



## simonbaker

Tomato juice,  but only in beer or chili

sweet yellow peppers or green peppers?


----------



## jharris

Red peppers, the darker the sweeter

Egg drop soup or hot & sour?


----------



## simonbaker

Hot & Sour

Fried rice or Steamed rice?


----------



## jharris

Fried

Salmon or Unagi?


----------



## Snip 13

salmon

kiwi or papaya?


----------



## jharris

Papaya

Lettuce or cabbage? (tacos)


----------



## Snip 13

Cabbage

Tuna Sashimi or Beef Carpaccio?


----------



## jharris

Carpaccio or steak tartar

Sauced or nicely seasoned? (Beef)


----------



## simonbaker

Nicely seasoned

popscicle or ice-cream sandwich?


----------



## Snip 13

Popsicle

Pizza with the works or Pizza Margarita ?


----------



## simonbaker

The works

Tator tot: Made with sweet potatoes or white potatoes?


----------



## Snip 13

Sweet Potatoes

Salad or warm cooked Veggies?


----------



## MrsLMB

Vegies

Mashed potatoes with gravy or butter?


----------



## Snip 13

Brown Gravy 

Eggs: Poached or scrambled ?


----------



## GotGarlic

Scrambled. 

Eggs 2: fried or omelet?


----------



## Snip 13

GotGarlic said:


> Scrambled.
> 
> Eggs 2: fried or omelet?


 
Fried

Cheese: Soft or hard?


----------



## jharris

That's a toughie,  

Parmesian wouldn't be grate  soft and gorgazola wouldn't be good hard.

Having said that...

Soft

Horse radish or tobasco (bloody Mary)


----------



## simonbaker

Tobasco  ( a little horseradish never hurt either.)

Sherbet or frozen yogurt?


----------



## jharris

Laughing!

Aahh Simon... ya likes a bit o heat doncha?

Me 2

(;*)


----------



## Snip 13

That's an easy one for me

Tabasco!!!!!!! Original only. The best flavor for a bloody Mary.

Camembert: Do you eat it rind on or  rind off?


----------



## Kylie1969

Rind on

Jarsleberg or Brie?


----------



## Snip 13

Brie

Prawns or Mussels?


----------



## MrsLMB

Prawns

Ribs - beef or pork?


----------



## Snip 13

Pork Ribs (Smoked!)

Burgers: With or without cheese?


----------



## GotGarlic

Without, but with lots of pickles. 

Fries or onion rings?


----------



## Snip 13

Me too! No cheese, extra pickles lol!

Onion rings

Fries: With Ketchup or Malt Vinegar?


----------



## MrsLMB

Malt vinegar

fish - fried or baked?


----------



## Snip 13

Baked -In foil on the braai  !

With soup: Croutons or dumplings?


----------



## simonbaker

jharris said:


> Laughing!
> 
> Aahh Simon... ya likes a bit o heat doncha?
> 
> Me 2
> 
> (;*)


Yes, I do like it hot!  My stomach doesn't always agree with my mind though.


----------



## simonbaker

Croutons

Homemade tomato soup: With tomato chunks or pureed with no tomato chunks?


----------



## jharris

Tomato chunks ( with basil and crushed  red peppers.


Triscuits or Wheat Thins?


----------



## Snip 13

Triscuits

Salad: Onion or no Onion?


----------



## MrsLMB

No Onion

Breakfast Sausage - links or patties?


----------



## Snip 13

Links

Hotdogs: Mustard or Ketchup?


----------



## simonbaker

Ketchup, but I like both!

Eggs; With or without ketchup?


----------



## Lindazoe

Without......

Cream or Ice Cream......


----------



## GotGarlic

Ice Cream

Easter dinner: ham or lamb?


----------



## MrsLMB

Ham

Onion Rings or French Fries?


----------



## Snip 13

Onion Rings

Mozzarella or Gouda?


----------



## MrsLMB

Gouda yummy !

Strawberry Cheesecake or Cherry Cheesecake?


----------



## simonbaker

Strawberry cheesecake.....It's really good in a blizzard from DQ


Soft serve ice-cream or Hand dipped ice-cream?


----------



## Lindazoe

I would have to say soft serve as I've unfortunately never tried Hand dipped......

cup cakes or muffins......


----------



## simonbaker

cupcakes

vegetable oil or olive oil?


----------



## GotGarlic

Olive oil, most of the time.

Potato salad: mayo dressing or vinaigrette dressing?


----------



## MrsLMB

Mayo

Water - bottled or tap?


----------



## simonbaker

Bottled

Ice cold or room temperature


----------



## GotGarlic

Room temperature. 

Lemon pepper or Italian seasoning?


----------



## Snip 13

Lemon Pepper

Tabasco Sauce: Original or Jalapeno Flavour?


----------



## jharris

Original in my bloodies, jalapeno on my burritos

Tea, sweetened or un...


----------



## simonbaker

sweetened

Cough drops:  Cherry or honey lemon?


----------



## MrsLMB

Cherry

Toast - wheat or rye?


----------



## simonbaker

wheat

tylenol or advil?


----------



## Kylie1969

Panadol

Front Loader or Top Loader?


----------



## Snip 13

Top loader

Steak: Rare or well done?


----------



## jharris

Rare (just knock off the horns and walk it by a fire)

Limeade or lemonade?


----------



## Snip 13

LOL!

Limeade

Grapefruit: Ruby or white?


----------



## simonbaker

I have tried several times to try & make myself like grapefruit & I just can't. So guess...
oranges.

Dried fruits:  Pineapple or cherries?


----------



## MrsLMB

Pineapple

Shrimp Fried Rice or Pork Fried Rice?


----------



## GotGarlic

Pork.

Hot and sour soup or wonton soup?


----------



## simonbaker

wonton

deep water or shallow water?


----------



## Snip 13

deep water (Can't stand shallow anything ;p)

Shrimp: With lemon and garlic butter or cocktail sauce?


----------



## simonbaker

cocktail sauce

Beef or Turkey Jerky?


----------



## jharris

Beef

Green olives or black?


----------



## simonbaker

green olives, although I like both.

Fresh spinach or Fresh spring mix?


----------



## Kylie1969

Baby Spinach

Real grass or artificial?


----------



## simonbaker

real

rice or pasta?


----------



## Kylie1969

Both, cant decide, we use both equally

White or wholegrain rice?


----------



## simonbaker

white

pork chop or T-bone steak?


----------



## Kylie1969

Pork

Cous cous or rice?


----------



## MrsLMB

Rice

Linguine or Angel Hair Pasta?


----------



## simonbaker

Angel hair

Prime rib or Char broiled Ribeye?


----------



## Kylie1969

Prime Rib

Doona or blankets?


----------



## MrsLMB

So I had to Google Doona - so that's my choice !

BBQ Ribs or BBQ Chicken


----------



## simonbaker

BBq chicken

Loaded meat pizza or Loaded Veggie pizza?


----------



## Kylie1969

Meat Pizza for sure

Gardening or not?


----------



## MrsLMB

Gardening is a yes

Cream soups or broth soups?


----------



## Kylie1969

Cream soups

Oranges or Lemons to cook with?


----------



## MrsLMB

Lemons

Frozen or Canned Vegies


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Cream soups
> 
> Oranges or Lemons to cook with?


 
Oranges

Cake or cookies


----------



## Kylie1969

Both, cant decide 

Lemon Tarts or Chocolate Tarts?


----------



## simonbaker

Lemon tarts ( with fresh raspberries)

Pork ribs or Beef ribs?


----------



## Kylie1969

Beef

Lamb or Pork roast?


----------



## MrsLMB

Pork Roast

Taco or Burrito?


----------



## GotGarlic

Taco.

Corn or flour tortillas?


----------



## Kylie1969

Corn

White towels or coloured?


----------



## simonbaker

white

Charcoal or Gas outdoor grill?


----------



## MrsLMB

Gas (because that's what we have)

Almond Joy or Mounds?


----------



## Kylie1969

I dont know what they are sorry


----------



## MrsLMB

Kylie1969 said:


> I dont know what they are sorry


 They are candy bars.  Almond joy is milk chocolate covering coconut with an almond on top.  Mounds is dark chocolate covering coconut - no almonds.

So what would be your choice?


----------



## simonbaker

almond joy

deep dish or thin crust pizza?


----------



## Kylie1969

MrsLMB said:


> They are candy bars.  Almond joy is milk chocolate covering coconut with an almond on top.  Mounds is dark chocolate covering coconut - no almonds.
> 
> So what would be your choice?



Almond Joy YUM


----------



## Kylie1969

simonbaker said:


> almond joy
> 
> deep dish or thin crust pizza?



I love both, but most of the time we do have deep pan 

Crumpets or muffins?


----------



## MrsLMB

Muffins

Turkey Pot Pie or Beef Pot Pie?


----------



## simonbaker

Turkey pot pie

pedicure or manicure?


----------



## Kylie1969

Pedicure

Cotton socks or blended socks?


----------



## MrsLMB

Cotton

Spaghetti Carbonara or Fettucine Alfredo?


----------



## Kylie1969

Spaghetti Carbonara

Jeans or track pants?


----------



## simonbaker

Track pants

Pajama's:  Dress style or pant/top?


----------



## Kylie1969

Pant and Top

TV or radio?


----------



## simonbaker

Radio

Buttered popcorn or carmel popcorn?


----------



## Kylie1969

Buttered popcorn

The Beatles or The Monkees?


----------



## GotGarlic

The Beatles, no question at all.

Jewelry - gemstones or dichroic glass?


----------



## Kylie1969

Gemstones

Rings or bracelets?


----------



## MrsLMB

Rings

Anklet or bracelet?


----------



## Kylie1969

Bracelet

Nail polish or not?


----------



## MrsLMB

not

Hats - yes or no


----------



## Kylie1969

Yes, sometimes, usually a cap

Walking or jogging?


----------



## simonbaker

walking

Canoeing or kayaking?


----------



## Kylie1969

Canoeing 

Beef Mince or lamb mince?


----------



## simonbaker

Beef

Greek yogrt or Regular yogurt?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Greek

Food shopping or clothes shopping


----------



## Kylie1969

Clothes

Jeans or trackpants?


----------



## simonbaker

Trackpants (sweatpants)


Sugarless gum or with sugar gum?


----------



## Kylie1969

With sugar

Cotton sheets or poly/cotton?


----------



## MrsLMB

Cotton

Pink or Purple?


----------



## simonbaker

Purple

glazed donut or chocolate frosted donut?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

chocolate frosted donut

peach or plum


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Plum. For now.

Peach or nectarine?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

nectarine (fuzz gives me the willies!)

tent or hotel


----------



## Kylie1969

Hotel

Walking or jogging?


----------



## GotGarlic

Walking. 

Morning coffee or tea?


----------



## MrsLMB

Coffee

Beard or No Beard (on a guy LOL)


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Beard.  (After 27 years I wouldn't recognize Himself with a naked face.)

dog or cat


----------



## Kylie1969

Dog

Mouse or rat?


----------



## Kylie1969

Mouse

Cordial or juice?


----------



## GotGarlic

Not sure if the American and Aussie meanings are the same. Here, a cordial is an alcoholic drink made from fruit, usually sipped after dinner as a digestif. I'll choose cordial 

Shrimp or lobster?


----------



## simonbaker

Shrimp

Canoeing or Kayaking?


----------



## Kylie1969

Canoeing

Donut or vanilla slice?


----------



## GotGarlic

I've never heard of or eaten vanilla slice, so I'll have to say donut  It sounds delicious, though. http://bakingbites.com/2009/11/vanilla-slice/

For your birthday: go out to dinner or make yourself something special?


----------



## Kylie1969

Yes, vanilla slice is one of my fave cakes YUM!

Go out to dinner for birthdays

Walk along the beach or hike in the mountains?


----------



## simonbaker

Beach

Licorice or caramel stick?


----------



## Kylie1969

Liquorice

Shower or bath?


----------



## frenchguycooking

Shower !

Basil or Mint ?


----------



## Kylie1969

Basil

Fettucine or pappardelle?


----------



## frenchguycooking

Pappardelle !

Salt or Sugar ?


----------



## Kylie1969

Thats a hard one Gab, I love both 

I will go for salt, as it is so important for food to be well seasoned 

Mushrooms or potatoes?


----------



## frenchguycooking

Mushrooms, because of their nutty flavor.
I love potatoes but you can replace them with pasta, squash etc...
A mushroom is a mushroom.

Frying Pan or Oven Dish ?


----------



## Kylie1969

Frying pan for sure 

We fry more than bake

Strawberries or raspberries?


----------



## GotGarlic

Strawberries 

Cantaloupe or watermelon?


----------



## MrsLMB

Oh .. that's a tough one ! Cantaloupe I guess

Tuna or Salmon?


----------



## Kylie1969

Is that fresh or in a tin?

If in a tin, tuna, if fresh salmon

Salt or pepper?


----------



## simonbaker

Pepper

Beef or Chicken?


----------



## GotGarlic

Beef

Stir-fried or grilled?


----------



## Kylie1969

Stir Fried

Indian or Chinese food?


----------



## simonbaker

Chinese

green or black olives?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Black

Sweet cherries or tart cherries


----------



## Kylie1969

Sweet

Raw sugar or white sugar?


----------



## MrsLMB

Raw !

Carpet or Hardwood floors?


----------



## Kylie1969

Both

We have carpet in some and hardwood in others

Custard or cream?


----------



## MrsLMB

Custard

Evergreen Trees or Deciduous Trees?


----------



## Kylie1969

Evergreen trees

Icecream, strawberry or chocolate?


----------



## Kylie1969

Strawberry

Indian or Mexican?


----------



## GotGarlic

Mexican. 

Fresh flowers in the house, or not?


----------



## MrsLMB

Yes if we have them in the garden some come inside

Rye Bread or Whole Wheat Bread?


----------



## Kylie1969

Whole wheat

Donuts or eclairs?


----------



## MrsLMB

Eclairs

Jelly or Jam?


----------



## GotGarlic

Jam, especially strawberry. Love those nice nuggets of sweetness.

Chocolate lava cake or lemon cheesecake?


----------



## Kylie1969

Lemon cheesecake

Books or ebooks?


----------



## simonbaker

Books

Rum or Whiskey?


----------



## Kylie1969

Whiskey

Cats or dogs?


----------



## middie

Both

Vacation on an Island or in the Mountains?


----------



## Kylie1969

Mountains

Orange or lemon cake?


----------



## middie

Hmm... Lemon

Apple Juice or Grape Juice?


----------



## Kylie1969

Apple

Movies 3D or not?


----------



## simonbaker

3D

Buttered popcorn or carameled popcorn?


----------



## Kylie1969

Buttered

Vegemite or Promite?


----------



## simonbaker

Have never had either one.

Honey nut or Veggie cream cheese on a bagel?


----------



## Kylie1969

I have never eaten either of them 

Grocery shopping or clothes shopping?


----------



## MrsLMB

Grocery Shopping

Cooking or Eating?


----------



## Kylie1969

Eating for sure

Real lawn or artificial?


----------



## simonbaker

Real

Flower or Vegetable gardening?


----------



## Kylie1969

Flower

Cotton sheets or polyester?


----------



## MrsLMB

Cotton

Roses or Carnations?


----------



## Kylie1969

Roses

Frogs or snakes?


----------



## simonbaker

Frogs

Protein shakes or protein bars?


----------



## Kylie1969

Neither

Dark Chocolate or Milk?


----------



## MrsLMB

I am good with either !

Chili - with beans or without beans?


----------



## Kylie1969

Without

Gold or silver jewellery?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Silver (although copper is lovely too)

Rye bread, seeded or not?


----------



## MrsLMB

Seeded

Breakfast or Dinner?


----------



## Kylie1969

Dinner

Hamburger or Hot Dog?


----------



## GotGarlic

Hamburger. 

Burger: with cheese or not?  None for me, thanks.


----------



## MrsLMB

No cheese

Clam Chowder - cream based or tomato based?


----------



## Kylie1969

I have never had clam chowder

Soup - Tomato or Minestrone?


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> I have never had clam chowder
> 
> Soup - Tomato or Minestrone?


 
Definitely cream. If anyone ever asks you always say New England Style Cream Clam Chowder. 

Now back to yours. 

Soup - Tomato or Minestrone?


----------



## simonbaker

tomato

strong coffee or weak coffee?


----------



## Kylie1969

Weak coffee, I actually drink decaf now

3D at home or cinema?


----------



## simonbaker

cinema

frosted pop tarts or plain?


----------



## MrsLMB

neither actually

bagles or english muffins?


----------



## GotGarlic

English muffins. Mmmmm,  nooks and crannies ;-)

Butter or cream cheese?


----------



## simonbaker

butter

pedicure or manicure?


----------



## Kylie1969

Manicure

Hair Coloured or not?


----------



## simonbaker

Not yet, but thinking about it.

Baked potato or steamed potatoes?


----------



## Kylie1969

Baked

Carrots or pumpkin?


----------



## Addie

Carrots. (creamed)


Saturday or Sunday


----------



## Kylie1969

Saturday

TV or Radio?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Kylie1969 said:


> Saturday
> 
> TV or Radio?



Radio

Yes or No


----------



## simonbaker

Yes

gummy candy or candy bar?


----------



## MrsLMB

Candy Bar

Jam or Jelly?


----------



## simonbaker

jam

read a book or read a kindle?


----------



## Kylie1969

Kindle

Ipad or Laptop?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Kylie1969 said:


> Kindle
> 
> Ipad or Laptop?



Laptop

Blanket or quilt


----------



## Kylie1969

Quilt

Gas Heating or Electric Heating?


----------



## MrsLMB

Gas - but fireplace best !

Bacon or sausage?


----------



## simonbaker

sausage

pancakes or waffles?


----------



## Kylie1969

Pancakes

Lemon Tart or lemon icecream?


----------



## simonbaker

Lemon ice cream

Caramel or chocolate?


----------



## Kylie1969

Chocolate

Lindt Milk or Lindt Dark chocolate?


----------



## simonbaker

Lindt Milk Chocolate

Cashews or Almonds?


----------



## Kylie1969

I love both...especially in chocolate

Gym or home equipment?


----------



## simonbaker

Gym

Indoor our Outdoor pool?


----------



## Kylie1969

Outdoor

Real lawn or artificial?


----------



## simonbaker

Real

Tuna or Salmon?


----------



## Kylie1969

Tuna in a can, salmon fresh fillets

Computer games or console games?


----------



## simonbaker

Computor

Listening to or Singing Karaoke?


----------



## Kylie1969

Singing for sure 

Long or short hair?


----------



## simonbaker

Short

Curley or Straight Hair?


----------



## Kylie1969

Straight

Soap or handwash?


----------



## simonbaker

Handwash

Hot or Cold Cereal?


----------



## Kylie1969

Cold

Wash in hot or cold (clothes)?


----------



## MrsLMB

Cold

Roses or orchids?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Orchids

Plants: Real or fake


----------



## Kylie1969

Real

Shave legs or wax?


----------



## simonbaker

shave

crest or colgate?


----------



## Kylie1969

Colgate

Floss or no floss?


----------



## MrsLMB

Floss

Skirts or pants?


----------



## Kylie1969

Pants

Rollerskating or ice?


----------



## simonbaker

ice

crushed or cubed ice?


----------



## Kylie1969

Cubed

Iceblock or icecream?


----------



## GotGarlic

Never heard of iceblock - had to look it up. Flavored ice. I'll go with ice cream 

Veg - roasted or sautéed?


----------



## MrsLMB

Roasted

Books or magazines?


----------



## Kylie1969

ebooks 

Night or day?


----------



## simonbaker

day

sweet corn: Eat it off the cob or not?


----------



## Kylie1969

Eat off the cob

Dancing or singing?


----------



## MrsLMB

No good at either but that never stops me  LOL

Cake or pie?


----------



## simonbaker

Cake

Mild chicken or Spicey beef enchilada?


----------



## Kylie1969

Mild Chicken

Roast Chicken or Roast Lamb?


----------



## MrsLMB

Roast Chicken

Football or basketball?


----------



## Kylie1969

Football (AFL)

Walk or Jog?


----------



## MrsLMB

Walk

Cranberry Jelly or Whole Cranberries?


----------



## simonbaker

whole cranberries

Donuts:  frosted or glazed?


----------



## Kylie1969

Frosted, love icing on donuts  Had one today actually 

Rain or snow?


----------



## simonbaker

Rain

Biofreeze or Bengay?


----------



## Kylie1969

What are they SB?


----------



## simonbaker

Kylie1969 said:


> What are they SB?


Bio freeze is a gel like substance to help relieve sore muscles

Bengay is another type. It comes in a tube like toothpaste, but is also for relieving sore muscles.

I'll try another...

Box of chocolates:  Caramel/nutty choice or the cream center ones?


----------



## Kylie1969

OK, thanks SB 

Soft centres for sure 

Liquorice or chocolate?


----------



## MrsLMB

Chocolate

Vinegar Salad Dressing or Creamy Salad Dressing?


----------



## Kylie1969

Vinegar

Water or Juice?


----------



## simonbaker

Water.

Jello: Plain or with banana's?


----------



## Kylie1969

Plain

Lemon or orange cookies?


----------



## MrsLMB

Orange

Flower Garden or Vegetable Garden?


----------



## GotGarlic

Primarily vegetable. 

Scallops or shrimp?


----------



## Kylie1969

Scallops

Meat or seafood?


----------



## simonbaker

Seafood

laptop or notebook tablet?


----------



## Kylie1969

iPad

Playing cards on pc or with a real deck?


----------



## simonbaker

Real deck

Ice-cream or Frozen yogurt?


----------



## Kylie1969

Ice cream

Gordon Ramsay or Heston Blumenthal?


----------



## simonbaker

Gordon Ramsay

Pasta or Rice?


----------



## Kylie1969

Both

Ronan Keating or Robbie Williams?


----------



## simonbaker

Robbie

Broccoli or Asparagus?


----------



## Kylie1969

Broccoli

Vitamin Tablets or not?


----------



## simonbaker

Yes

Shower or Bathtub?


----------



## Kylie1969

Shower

Rain or snow?


----------



## simonbaker

Rain

Several blankets or an Electric blanket?


----------



## Kylie1969

One thick quilt 

Indian or mexican cuisine?


----------



## simonbaker

Mexican

Corn tortilla's or Flour tortilla's?


----------



## Kylie1969

Corn

Spaghetti or Papperdelle?


----------



## simonbaker

Spaghetti

Alfredo or Marinara sauce?


----------



## Kylie1969

Alfredo

Chinese or French cuisine?


----------



## MrsLMB

Chinese

French Fries or Onion Rings?


----------



## Kylie1969

I love both

Washing or ironing?


----------



## simonbaker

Washing

Croissant or Biscuit?


----------



## Kylie1969

Biscuit

Jumper or jacket?


----------



## GotGarlic

Had to look up jumper again  Usually a jacket, but sometimes both.

Spring or fall?


----------



## MrsLMB

Spring

Steak - rare or medium?


----------



## Kylie1969

Medium

Hamburger or hot dog?


----------



## MrsLMB

Hot dog

Tartar Sauce or Malt Vinegar on Fish N Chips?


----------



## simonbaker

Tartar sauce

chicken & waffles or chicken & biscuits?


----------



## Kylie1969

I like chicken in curries

Rain or sun?


----------



## MrsLMB

Rain

Yogurt - fruited or plain?


----------



## Kylie1969

Greek Yoghurt 

Wear rings or not?


----------



## GotGarlic

Yes.

Earrings - wear different ones most days, or same every day?


----------



## Kylie1969

Dont wear them anymore

Grocery shopping in store or online?


----------



## simonbaker

In store

Listening to piano music or a string courtet?


----------



## Kylie1969

Piano music

Do you play an instrument or not?


----------



## simonbaker

Yes, Piano

Tomato soup or Chicken tortilla soup?


----------



## Kylie1969

I would love listening to you play SB


----------



## Kylie1969

simonbaker said:


> Yes, Piano
> 
> Tomato soup or Chicken tortilla soup?



Tomato soup

Trainers or sandals?


----------



## simonbaker

Trainers

walk or jog?


----------



## Kylie1969

Walk

Bike or treadmill?


----------



## simonbaker

Bike

Do you smoke? Yes or No...


----------



## GotGarlic

No.

Cargo pants or capris?


----------



## Kylie1969

Cargo pants

Cotton clothing or other?


----------



## simonbaker

Cotton

sugar free gum or regular?


----------



## Kylie1969

Sugar free

Roast pork or roast lamb?


----------



## MrsLMB

Pork

White Wine or Red Wine?


----------



## GotGarlic

Pink  If not available, then white. 

Car or SUV?


----------



## Kylie1969

Car

Beach or Hills?


----------



## simonbaker

Beach

Outdoor, drive in movie or movie theater?


----------



## Kylie1969

Cinema

Bike riding or not?


----------



## simonbaker

Yes, I like to ride the bike in the gym.

peaches or pears?


----------



## Kylie1969

Peaches

Vanilla or chocolate icecream?


----------



## simonbaker

vanilla.

Do you like your ice-cream in a plain or sugar cone?


----------



## Kylie1969

A waffle cone

Plane or boat?


----------



## simonbaker

Plane

Coffee: Black or with creamer?


----------



## Kylie1969

With milk

Cupcakes or muffins?


----------



## GotGarlic

Muffins, especially lemon-poppy seed.

Tacos - with meat or fish?


----------



## Kylie1969

Meat

Vanilla or lemon cupcakes?


----------



## MrsLMB

Lemon

Raspberry Filling or Lemon Filling for Cake


----------



## simonbaker

Raspberry

Raspberry lemonade or Iced Tea?


----------



## MrsLMB

Raspberry Lemondade

Apple Juice or Orange Juice?


----------



## simonbaker

Orange Juice

Carrots or Parsnips?


----------



## MrsLMB

Carrots

Vegies - baked or steamed?


----------



## GotGarlic

Roasted - baked at a higher temperature. 

Vacation - mountains or beach?


----------



## MrsLMB

Beach

Pets - yes or no?


----------



## GotGarlic

Love my furbabies! 

Prefer fiction or non-fiction?


----------



## simonbaker

Non-fiction

Hotdogs or Bratwursts?


----------



## MrsLMB

Hot Dogs

Pancakes or Waffles?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

MrsLMB said:


> Hot Dogs
> 
> Pancakes or Waffles?



Waffles. Shhh, don't tell my dad.

Peanut butter and chocolate or peanut butter and marshmallow?


----------



## middie

P.b and choc!!!

Reese's P.b cups or Snickers?


----------



## MrsLMB

Reese's Peanut Butter Cups - and lots of them  LOL

Ravioli or Tortellini?


----------



## middie

Both!!!!
 Actual Stuffed Peppers or Stuffed Pepper Soup?


----------



## simonbaker

I really dislike all peppers..sorry.

Pizza: Thick or thin crust?


----------



## GotGarlic

Thin.

Toppings - pepperoni or sausage?


----------



## simonbaker

Sausage

Green olives or green peppers on your pizza?


----------



## MrsLMB

Green Peppers

and more on Pizza - pineapple - yes or no?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

MrsLMB said:


> Green Peppers
> 
> and more on Pizza - pineapple - yes or no?



Usually no.

Taco salad- Glorious example of "ethnicly inspired" food evolution or hideous misappropriation of ingredients resulting in abomination? (do you like it or no)


----------



## simonbaker

I like taco salads

Baby ruth or snickers candy bar?


----------



## middie

Either or!!!! Lol

Ice Cream or Gelato?


----------



## MrsLMB

hmmmm ... partial to Gelato but also love ice cream .. can't choose !!

Red Grapes or Green Grapes?


----------



## middie

Red... seedless!

Honeydew or Cantaloupe?


----------



## simonbaker

Cantalope

cake or pie?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Pie

lemon or lime


----------



## simonbaker

I love both but I will say Lemon

All beef hot dogs or Smoked sausage?


----------



## MrsLMB

all beef

flavored creamer or plain for your coffee?


----------



## GotGarlic

Hazelnut 

Live theater or movies?


----------



## middie

Movies

Television or radio?


----------



## simonbaker

Television

comedy or horror movie?


----------



## CatPat

Comedy

Football or basketball?


----------



## simonbaker

Football

Do you enjoy listening to piano or brass?


----------



## CatPat

Piano

Wooden and steel mousetraps or cats


----------



## simonbaker

Cats

Movie theater or Play?


----------



## CatPat

Play

Bicycle or moped


----------



## simonbaker

Bike

Digital scale or a regular scale to weigh yourself with?


----------



## middie

Neither! Lol

Spring or Fall?


----------



## simonbaker

Fall

English almond toffee or dark covered caramels with sea salt?


----------



## GotGarlic

I guess I'll say toffee, but I don't really like candy that sticks to my teeth. Except Snickers 

Greek meatballs with lamb and tzatziki, or Italian meatballs with beef, pork and marinara?


----------



## middie

Italian

Pumpkin or Apple? (anything)


----------



## MrsLMB

Apple

Whipped Potatoes or Mashed Potatoes?


----------



## middie

Both!!!  

Waffles or Crepes?


----------



## MrsLMB

Waffles

Soup or Salad?


----------



## simonbaker

Soup

Beef jerky or Beef sticks?


----------



## CatPat

Beef jerky

Gas or electric? (stove)


----------



## simonbaker

We have a flaptop electric but wish we had a gas stove.


Apple fritter or Glazed donut?


----------



## Hoot

Apple fritter, please.

Charcoal briquette or lump?


----------



## simonbaker

Briquettes

Cheetoes puffs or Crunchy fried?


----------



## MrsLMB

Crunchy

Fried Chicken Dinner or Baked Chicken Dinner?


----------



## GotGarlic

Ooh, fried chicken! 

Fried or broiled scallops?


----------



## simonbaker

I really dislike scallops.

French fries or Tator tots?


----------



## GotGarlic

simonbaker said:


> I really dislike scallops.
> 
> French fries or Tator tots?



Oh, SB, I can only think you must have had overdone, tough scallops. They are so good! 

French fries. 

With ketchup or remoulade?


----------



## simonbaker

GotGarlic said:


> Oh, SB, I can only think you must have had overdone, tough scallops. They are so good!
> 
> French fries.
> 
> With ketchup or remoulade?


It's the soft texture, they just feel wrong in my mouth, then the smell of them...not a favorite


Ketchup

Hard ice cream or Soft serve?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

simonbaker said:


> It's the soft texture, they just feel wrong in my mouth, then the smell of them...not a favorite
> 
> Ketchup
> 
> Hard ice cream or Soft serve?



Hard ice cream by far.

chicken or turkey


----------



## GotGarlic

Well, I really like turkey, but I cook chicken more often. I should look for turkey more.

Cranberry sauce or gravy with the turkey?


----------



## simonbaker

I Like both but I would say 
Cranberry

white rice or brown rice?


----------



## GotGarlic

White.

Romaine or spring mix salad?


----------



## MrsLMB

Romaine

Jam or Jelly?


----------



## middie

Jelly

Toast or Pop Tarts?


----------



## Hoot

Toast.....
Whole wheat or rye?


----------



## MrsLMB

Love them both but a bit partial to rye

Spicy wings or honey bbq wings?


----------



## Raspberrymocha55

Ever have one of those days?  Making homemade egg noodles for chicken and noodles. Grabbed the flour canister. Threw the contents into the KA, added eggs and oil.  Then opened new bag of flour and added a bunch more. Dough made up nice and smooth.  Rolled out like a dream. Sliced with a knife and cooked up beautifully in the broth. Patted myself on the back.  Served it up in nice big bowls.  Tasted--YUCK!! Sweetish.  Couldn't figure it out. Broth was amazing. Went to check the can mister... Did you realize that powdered sugar really resembles flour in unmarked cannisters????lOL!


----------



## Raspberrymocha55

Flour or powdered sugar?


----------



## simonbaker

Flour, in the noodle case anyway. : )

Charmin or Northern?


----------



## GotGarlic

We usually get the store brand.

Maple-flavored bacon or plain hickory-smoked bacon?


----------



## middie

Both of course!!!

Bacon or sausage?


----------



## simonbaker

Sausage

Turkey or Ham?


----------



## yummy_food

Turkey

Grilled or baked??


----------



## MrsLMB

Baked turkey

Regular Coffee or Decaf?


----------



## Raspberrymocha55

Regular

Chai or latte?


----------



## MrsLMB

Latte

Kielbasa or Bratwurst?


----------



## middie

Both how can ya choose just one?

Pepper Steak or Swiss Steak?


----------



## MrsLMB

Swiss Steak

Baked Beans or Pork N Beans?


----------



## simonbaker

Baked beans

Pork or Turkey Bacon?


----------



## Raspberrymocha55

Pork bacon

Chocolate or carob?


----------



## simonbaker

Chocolate

Chocolate chip or Peanut butter cookies?


----------



## Raspberrymocha55

Chewy peanut butter cookies


Hotdish or casserole?


----------



## simonbaker

Hotdish....But they are 1 in the same around here : )

Elliptical or Treadmill?


----------



## GotGarlic

I've never used an elliptical, so I guess I'll say treadmill, although I don't use that either. 

Apple crisp or apple pie?


----------



## MrsLMB

Pie

Corned Beef - Baked or Boiled?


----------



## middie

Hmmm.. I usually make it in a crock pot so I'll say baked.

General Tso's Chicken or Sweet And Sour Chicken?


----------



## joesfolk

Sweet and sour chicken.

Apply jelly or apple butter?


----------



## simonbaker

Apple jelly

Spaghetti w meatsauce or Spaghetti w vegetarian sauce?


----------



## MrsLMB

No meat in my sauce please

Ham & Cheese Sandwich - cold or grilled?


----------



## Raspberrymocha55

Grilled

Lefsa or tortilla?


----------



## GotGarlic

I've never had lefsa, so I'll have to say tortilla. 

While searching for what it is  I came across a post on The Kitchn saying she collects recipes for flatbreads. I like that idea. 

Favorite lefse filling - sweet or savory?


----------



## simonbaker

Sweet,  I like cinnamon & sugar on my lefse at Christmas with a little cardamon. : )

Homemade soup choice:  Fresh tomato w zuchini or chicken tortilla?


----------



## GotGarlic

I make a great homemade minestrone, so I'll go with the tomato and zucchini 

New England pot roast or Italian red wine/rosemary/mushroom pot roast?


----------



## Hoot

They both sound great!
Italian red wine/rosemary/mushroom pot roast

beach or mountains?


----------



## Raspberrymocha55

Mountains

Kolache or Krum kake?


----------



## simonbaker

GotGarlic said:


> I make a great homemade minestrone, so I'll go with the tomato and zucchini
> 
> New England pot roast or Italian red wine/rosemary/mushroom pot roast?


Would love to read your recipie if you are willing to share


----------



## GotGarlic

simonbaker said:


> Would love to read your recipie if you are willing to share



Of course! I'll post it later.


----------



## simonbaker

GotGarlic said:


> Of course! I'll post it later.


Thank you! I look forward to it.


----------



## MrsLMB

Raspberrymocha55 said:


> Mountains
> 
> Kolache or Krum kake?


 
I've never had either - but after looking at pictures I would choose Krum Kake  

Home fries or hash browns?


----------



## simonbaker

Hash browns

Baby ruth or snickers?


----------



## MrsLMB

Neither - but DH will take the Snickers

Coffee or tea - with cream or without?


----------



## GotGarlic

simonbaker said:


> Thank you! I look forward to it.



Sb, I posted the minestrone recipe in the Soups forum. http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f56/ggs-minestrone-soup-87357.html


----------



## GotGarlic

With hazelnut creamer.

Favorite Thai dish: Pad Thai or curry?


----------



## Hoot

Pad Thai (only because I ain't had none in a spell)
Lettuce: Romaine or Iceberg?


----------



## GotGarlic

Romaine.

Creamy salad dressing or vinaigrette?


----------



## simonbaker

Creamy

Breath mints:  Tic tac's or Certs?


----------



## middie

Certs

Cashews or Pecans?


----------



## Hoot

Cashews

Coffee: dark roast or light roast


----------



## MrsLMB

Light Roast

Hamburgers - with cheese or without?


----------



## Hoot

Cheese, please.

Mustard: American or English?


----------



## MrsLMB

English

Pie - Apple or Cherry?


----------



## Hoot

Cherry

Paper towels - roll off the front or roll off the back?


----------



## simonbaker

Front

cream of wheat or oatmeal for breakfast?


----------



## Hoot

Cream of wheat

movie or book?


----------



## MrsLMB

Book

Taco or Tostada?


----------



## simonbaker

Taco

Breakfast wrap or Breakfast sandwich?


----------



## GotGarlic

Breakfast sandwich. 

With sausage or bacon?


----------



## simonbaker

Sausage

Powdered donuts or chocolate donuts?


----------



## MrsLMB

Chocolate !!

Saltine Crackers or Oyster Crackers?


----------



## simonbaker

saltines 

Chicken flavored or cheddar flavored crackers?


----------



## MrsLMB

Oh I like them both.  Pressed into a decision, it would have to be chicken.

Toast with Jelly or Toast with Peanut Butter?


----------



## simonbaker

Jelly (p.b & honey is a favorite here)

if you had to choose 1 of these pizza toppings: Sausage/saurkraut or ham/pineapple?


----------



## MrsLMB

Ham & Pineapple

Orange Marmalade - yes or no?


----------



## simonbaker

Yes, as long as there's a touch of horseradish in it. ( Great dip or glaze for any meat or shrimp)

Taco beef or Chicken?


----------



## MrsLMB

Beef

Bread/rolls/buns with dinner - yes or no


----------



## GotGarlic

Depends. If there's a sauce or gravy, then often yes.

French baguette or Indian naan?


----------



## Hoot

naan

April Fool's Day or Halloween?


----------



## Raspberrymocha55

Halloween

Candy apples or caramel apples?


----------



## simonbaker

Caramel apples

Banana pecan muffin or Blueberry muffin?


----------



## yummy_food

Blueberry muffin

Pistacchios or almonds?


----------



## simonbaker

Pistashios

marinara or alfredo?


----------



## MrsLMB

Alfredo

Ice Cream Sundae - with nuts or without?


----------



## simonbaker

with

chocolate/nuts or chocolate/caramel?


----------



## MrsLMB

chocolate/caramel  

Spaghetti - with meatballs or without


----------



## simonbaker

with

muffin: Frosted? Yes or No.


----------



## Raspberrymocha55

Yes frosting

Banana bread-- with walnuts or with chocolate chips/walnuts?


----------



## simonbaker

just walnuts

Caramel roll or cream cheese frosted roll?


----------



## GotGarlic

Hm. I actually prefer orange or cinnamon rolls.

With pork - rosemary or thyme?


----------



## Raspberrymocha55

Bay leaf and garlic, actually.  But thyme will do if fresh.


French toast made with Texas toast or baguette?


----------



## simonbaker

Baguette (Preferably hawaiian bread)

Pumpkin cheesecake or pumpkin pie?


----------



## MrsLMB

mmmmmmm .... cheesecake !!

Manicotti or Lasagna?


----------



## simonbaker

Lasagna

pie or cake?


----------



## MrsLMB

Pie

Sausage Sandwich - with onions and green peppers or no onions and peppers?


----------



## simonbaker

onions ok, no peppers for me.

hard candy or chewy candy?


----------



## mellisserr

Hard candy. 

Nothing worse than chewy candy stuck in your teeth. 

Strawberry jelly or raspberry jelly?


----------



## MrsLMB

Raspberry

Ham Sandwich - with cheese or without?


----------



## Raspberrymocha55

Cheese, but it must be grilled or at least melted.


Bisquick dumplings or real homemade bread-like (Czech style) dumplings?


----------



## simonbaker

Real. 

Strong, robust coffee or weak coffee?


----------



## MrsLMB

In between for daily drinking, but strong and robust if I am adding fun things like Kahlua 

Iced Tea - instant or made from tea leaves/bags


----------



## Raspberrymocha55

Tea leaves--especially sun tea!


Navy beans or Great Northern beans?  (I'm making pork neckbone vegetable soup with beans for tomorrow)


----------



## simonbaker

Great Northern Beans

Buttered popcorn or Caramel popcorn?


----------



## MrsLMB

That's a tough one .. love buttered but I crave caramel more.

Whipped cream on pumpkin pie or no?


----------



## simonbaker

Yes, Please!

Ice cream float: With Rootbeer or Grape pop?


----------



## middie

With root beer

Pizza or cheeseburger?


----------



## simonbaker

Pizza

Spicey or Mild?


----------



## Raspberrymocha55

Mild--love spicey but my ulcers don't!


Bagels--pumpernickel or sun-dried tomato?


----------



## simonbaker

Sun dried tomato

Bagel or English muffin?


----------



## GotGarlic

Love English muffins!

Mashed potatoes or potatoes gratin?


----------



## simonbaker

potatoes Au Graten

Fresh fruit: Apple or orange?


----------



## GotGarlic

Orange - specifically Clementine

Cocktail - sweet ot dry?


----------



## simonbaker

Dry

Ice cream or frozen yogurt?


----------



## MrsLMB

Frozen Yogurt

Chinese Food or Italian Food?


----------



## simonbaker

Chinese...Tough one, I love both!


Pecans or walnuts?


----------



## GotGarlic

Pecans!

Fried eggs or omelet?


----------



## simonbaker

Egg white omelet

French toast or Pancakes?


----------



## MrsLMB

Oh french toast please !!!

BBQ chicken or Fried chicken?


----------



## GotGarlic

MrsLMB said:


> Oh french toast please !!!
> 
> BBQ chicken or Fried chicken?



Mmmmm, fried chicken! 

With rice or mashed potatoes?


----------



## MrsLMB

Can I have both?  If not, then rice.

Plain water or carbonated water?


----------



## yummy_food

Plain water please
Apple sauce or caramelised apples?


----------



## simonbaker

Caramelized

French onion soup with cheese or without?


----------



## yummy_food

With cheese of course

Honey cake with or without chocolate chips?


----------



## MrsLMB

I've never had it but looked at a recipe for it and need to try it !  I would say no chocolate chips

Bean soup or chili?


----------



## yummy_food

You shoyld try once with the chocolate chips its yummy 

Chili

Chicken soup sweet or hot spicy?


----------



## simonbaker

Sweet

Banana cream pie or Coconut cream pie?


----------



## yummy_food

Coconut

Cappuccino or hazelnut?


----------



## simonbaker

Cappuccino

Iced or Blended?


----------



## GotGarlic

Banana.

Brownies or Orangeries (made like brownies but with orange juice and zest; a former co-worker named them that )


----------



## simonbaker

Brownies

Salmon or Tilapia?


----------



## GotGarlic

simonbaker said:


> Brownies
> 
> Salmon or Tilapia?



Salmon, for sure. Tilapia is nasty. 

Salmon - grilled or roasted?


----------



## simonbaker

Neither, Sorry. I really dislike Salmon

Mounds or Almond joy candy bar?


----------



## MrsLMB

Mounds !!!!

Cornbread - with honey butter or regular butter?


----------



## simonbaker

Honey Butter

Pasta or Rice?


----------



## MrsLMB

Rice

White Rice or Wild Rice?


----------



## simonbaker

White rice

Brautwurst: With saurkraut or grilled onions & peppers?


----------



## GotGarlic

Grilled onions and peppers. My mouth is watering at the thought 

Egg rolls or spring rolls?


----------



## simonbaker

Spring rolls

Sharp cheddar or Swiss Cheese


----------



## GotGarlic

Extra-sharp cheddar. 

Havarti or Monterey Jack?


----------



## MrsLMB

Havarti

Turkey dressing made with cornbread or other bread?


----------



## simonbaker

With homemade bread

Homemade chili: Pinto beans or Navy beans?


----------



## GotGarlic

Not a chili fan. The only homemade one I have made was white chicken chili and I used cannellini beans.

Cranberry sauce/relish: Homemade or can-shaped?


----------



## simonbaker

Homemade.....Fresh cranberries in the food processor with fresh apple & orange with a 
                   touch of honey makes a great fresh cranberry relish!  Put in on a 
                   homemade bun with some sharp cheddar cheese & turkey leftovers. Yum!

Pumpkin pie or Pecan Pie?


----------



## Somebunny

Pecan pie! 



Cookies or Cake?


----------



## MrsLMB

Cookies unledss it is a dark chocolate cake  

Butter or margarine?


----------



## GotGarlic

Butter. Haven't bought margarine in  decades. 

Sugar cookies or gingerbread cookies?


----------



## simonbaker

Sugar

Turkey or Ham?


----------



## MrsLMB

Turkey

Yams - baked like a potato or loaded with marshmallows?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

MrsLMB said:


> Turkey
> 
> Yams - baked like a potato or loaded with marshmallows?



Baked like a potato. I hate the marshmallow ones.

James Bond: Sean Connery or Daniel Craig?


----------



## MrsLMB

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Baked like a potato. I hate the marshmallow ones.
> 
> 
> James Bond: Sean Connery or Daniel Craig?


 

Yep .. same here! Even as a kid I could not stand that stuff but bake one and I am all over it !

Sean Connery !

Ice Cream or Pie?


----------



## simonbaker

Ice cream

Apple pie: Double crusted or Dutch crumble topping?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

simonbaker said:


> Ice cream
> 
> Apple pie: Double crusted or Dutch crumble topping?



Dutch crumble

Apple pie with ice cream or apple pie with cheese?


----------



## simonbaker

Ice cream

Leftover turkey sandwichs: Hot or Cold?


----------



## MrsLMB

Cold - with cranberry sauce and stuffing - yum!!

Cranberry sauce - whole berries or no.


----------



## simonbaker

Berries please.

Sausage in your stuffing? Yes or No?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

simonbaker said:


> Berries please.
> 
> Sausage in your stuffing? Yes or No?



Yes please!

Giblets in stuffing?


----------



## simonbaker

No thanks to the Giblets.

Pumpkin pie...With or without whipped cream?


----------



## GotGarlic

Must. Have. Whipped. Cream.

When we made dinner for DH's teachers in October, I took my hand mixer to the rented lodge to make whipped cream for the tiramisu trifle. The next day, I wasn't feeling well and didn't check carefully when DH packed up our stuff. Friday evening, I got out the mixer to make whipped cream for the pumpkin pie and looked and looked for the beaters. Couldn't find them. Suddenly, DH said, Do you think we left them at Kiptopeke?  Shoot! So yesterday, we went to Target and bought a new mixer and I finally had pumpkin pie. True story.

Pecan pie - with chocolate or without?


----------



## Addie

I have never had anything my whole life except real whipped cream. I have no interest in taste comparisons either.


----------



## simonbaker

Without

Turkey: Dark meat or White meat?


----------



## MrsLMB

Dark meat

Turkey Soup or Chicken Soup?


----------



## simonbaker

Chicken soup

Ice cream or Frozen yogurt?


----------



## MrsLMB

Ice Cream

Fruitcake or Fried Liver?


----------



## simonbaker

fruitcake

almond bark or peppermint bark?


----------



## MrsLMB

Almond

Corned Beef or Roast Beef?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

MrsLMB said:


> Almond
> 
> Corned Beef or Roast Beef?



Ooooh, tough one. At the moment corned beef but that could change at any time. Love both.

Pets, birds or lizards?


----------



## simonbaker

Birds...Mostly, just parrots.

Jerky: Beef or Turkey?


----------



## MrsLMB

Beef

Crab or Prawns


----------



## simonbaker

Prawns

Blended or Iced Margaritta?


----------



## GotGarlic

On the rocks with salt. 

Brut Champagne or sweet Prosecco?


----------



## simonbaker

Brut Champagne

Chicken dumpling soup or Vegetable beef soup.....Homemade


----------



## jusnikki

Birds

Mexican or Italian(disreguard lol)


----------



## jusnikki

simonbaker said:


> Brut Champagne
> 
> Chicken dumpling soup or Vegetable beef soup.....Homemade



Chicken n dumplin

Sausage or bacon


----------



## simonbaker

Sausage

Buttermilk pancakes or buckwheat pancakes?


----------



## GotGarlic

Mmmmm, buttermilk. 

With real maple syrup or fruit topping?


----------



## simonbaker

Real maple syrup

Sausage: Links or Patties?


----------



## GotGarlic

Patties.

Brunch cocktail: mimosa or tequila sunrise?


----------



## simonbaker

Mimosa

Balsamic marinated pork loin, oven roasted or pan fried pork medallions?


----------



## middie

Mmm... oven roasted

Winter or Summer?


----------



## simonbaker

Summer....Fall is my favorite though.

Barbequed shredded beef or ground beef?


----------



## middie

Ground. 

Chicken or pork?


----------



## jusnikki

middie said:


> Ground.
> 
> Chicken or pork?



Pork

Beets or turnips


----------



## simonbaker

Turnips

yukon gold potatoes or red potatoes?


----------



## middie

Both!! I LOVE potatoes!!

Spinach or Kale?


----------



## MrsLMB

Spinich

Pecans or Walnuts?


----------



## middie

Walnuts

Vanilla ice cream or Butter Pecan?


----------



## simonbaker

Butter pecan

Ruhbarb pie or Apple pie?


----------



## CatPat

Apple!

Doughnuts or eclairs?


----------



## middie

I have to say both on this one lol

Chili or Soup?


----------



## simonbaker

Soup

white or wheat bread?


----------



## MrsLMB

Wheat

Meat Loaf or Tuna Casserole?


----------



## middie

Meatloaf

Potato Salad or Macaroni Salad?


----------



## simonbaker

Macaroni.....Not real fond of the salad part.  Potato, even less.

Clam chowder: Manhatten or New England?


----------



## GotGarlic

New England. 

Mexican wedding cookies or chocolate truffles?


----------



## simonbaker

Mexican wedding cookies

Crest or Colgate?


----------



## middie

Colgate

Irish Spring soap or Dove?


----------



## simonbaker

Dove

Dove chocolate or Hershey's?


----------



## MrsLMB

It's chocolate .. I'll take them both !!

Steak or Prime Rib?


----------



## GotGarlic

Mmmmm, I'll go for a great steak! 

With mashed potatoes or baked potato?


----------



## MrsLMB

Baked Potato

Baked potato - with sour cream and chives or not?


----------



## GotGarlic

Not. I like butter and potato topping - a seasoning packet with dried onion, bacon and parsley that get rehydrated by the butter 

Greek salad or Caesar salad?


----------



## simonbaker

Greek salad

Pretzel sticks:  Dipped in white almond bark & crushed peppermint or in caramel & nuts?


----------



## middie

Caramel and nuts....

Almond milk or Rice milk?


----------



## simonbaker

Almond milk

stir fry or chow mein?


----------



## GotGarlic

Stir fry.

With rice or noodles?


----------



## simonbaker

Rice

Burrito or Chalupa?


----------



## MrsLMB

Burrito

Chimichanga or Enchilada?


----------



## simonbaker

Chimi.

Cream of chicken & wild rice soup or Vegetable beef soup,  Homemade.


----------



## MrsLMB

Vegetable Beef

Caramel Corn or Cheese Corn?


----------



## GotGarlic

Caramel corn.

Chambord or Frangelico?


----------



## MrsLMB

Neither for me but they do have fancy names  

Italian or Chinese?


----------



## GotGarlic

MrsLMB said:


> Neither for me but they do have fancy names
> 
> Italian or Chinese?



Fine, I'll take them both, then! 

Italian. 

Thai or Vietnamese?


----------



## simonbaker

Vietnamese

twix or kit kat?


----------



## MrsLMB

Kit Kat

Coconut Shrimp or Lobster Roll


----------



## GotGarlic

Lobster roll!

Shrimp tempura or fried clams?


----------



## simonbaker

Fried clams

Tartar sauce or Cocktail sauce?


----------



## Toffiffeezz

Tartar sauce

Deep fried Octopus or calamari


Everything will be ok in the end. If it's not ok, it's not the end.


----------



## simonbaker

Calamari...I have not tried octopus.

New york strip steak or Ribeye?


----------



## Toffiffeezz

Ribeye

Bison or venison?


Everything will be ok in the end. If it's not ok, it's not the end.


----------



## simonbaker

Bison

Pheasent or Duck?


----------



## MrsLMB

Pheasant

Caramel or Butterscotch ?


----------



## simonbaker

Caramel

Iced Mocha or Hot Mocha?


----------



## GotGarlic

Hot mocha

Banana bread or banana muffins?


----------



## MrsLMB

Muffins

Cranberry Orange Muffins or Poppyseed Muffins?


----------



## simonbaker

Poppyseed muffins

Jelly beans or Malted Easter eggs?


----------



## MrsLMB

Malted eggs

French Fries or Onion Rings?


----------



## Addie

MrsLMB said:


> Malted eggs
> 
> French Fries or Onion Rings?



Onion Rings


Roast Beef or Pork Roast


----------



## simonbaker

Pork roast

Scalloped or Au Graten potatoes?


----------



## MrsLMB

Scalloped

Fresh Green Beans or Fresh Green Peas?


----------



## simonbaker

Fresh Green Peas

Whole kernal corn or Creamed corn?


----------



## GotGarlic

Whole kernel. 

Salsa or pico de gallo?


----------



## MrsLMB

Salsa

White corn chips or Yellow corn chips?


----------



## GotGarlic

Yellow. 

Fajitas or enchiladas?


----------



## simonbaker

Fajita's

Crunchy taco's or soft shell tortilla taco's?


----------



## GotGarlic

Hmmm. Depends on what I'm eating, but most often, soft tortillas. 

For refried beans, black beans or pinto beans?


----------



## MrsLMB

Pinto

Carbonated or plain water?


----------



## simonbaker

Plain water

Shrimp taco's or Fish taco's?


----------



## GotGarlic

Fish tacos. 

Chicken tortilla soup or posole?


----------



## simonbaker

Chicken tortilla

I looked up posole as I didn't know what it was, I am not much for spicey pepeprs.

Red velvet pancakes or buttermilk pancakes?


----------



## GotGarlic

Posole is one of those things you can spice up or down to your taste. The pork, tomatillos and hominy make this dish 

Buttermilk pancakes! 

With fruit compote or real maple syrup?


----------



## simonbaker

Fruit.  Some whipped cream is good too!

Chow mein or Lo-mein?


----------



## GotGarlic

Lo mein. 

Thai curry or Indian curry?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

GotGarlic said:


> Lo mein.
> 
> Thai curry or Indian curry?



Thai curry but only just barely.

Cauliflower or broccoli?


----------



## GotGarlic

Cauliflower, covered in cheese sauce  but unfortunately, my GI doctor says I can't eat foods that look like little trees  Too much fiber. 

Salad dressing - creamy or vinaigrette?


----------



## simonbaker

Creamy.

Fresh spinach or Spring mix?


----------



## MrsLMB

Spinich

Pasta with red sauce or white sauce?


----------



## GotGarlic

Usually red sauce. 

Tulips or daffodils?


----------



## MrsLMB

Daffodils

Leisurely Stroll or Brisk Walk


----------



## GotGarlic

Leisurely stroll. 

Sit in a garden and look at flowers, or sit at a riverside and look at boats?


----------



## simonbaker

Riverside/boats

Saurkraut or Cooked cabbage?


----------



## MrsLMB

Cooked Cabbage

Roast Beef or Corned Beef?


----------



## GotGarlic

Roast beef, mmmm.

With horseradish or gravy?


----------



## simonbaker

Gravy

Pan fried pork cutlets or Oven roasted pork roast?


----------



## GotGarlic

Pan-fried cutlets. 

With rice or roasted potatoes?


----------



## simonbaker

Roasted potatoes

with scalloped corn or green bean casserole?


----------



## GotGarlic

Green bean casserole. 

Rocky road or butter pecan ice cream?


----------



## MrsLMB

Butter Pecan

Wine or Cocktail ?


----------



## simonbaker

Butter pecan

Kit Kat or Baby ruth?


----------



## GotGarlic

Wine and KitKat 

Girl Scout Trefoils or Tagalongs?


----------



## simonbaker

Tagalongs

Coffee: Black or w creamer?


----------



## MrsLMB

with creamer

Cream or Milk for coffee/tea?


----------



## simonbaker

No cream or milk in my tea please.

Banana nut muffin w cream cheese icing or a glazed lemon poppyseed muffin?


----------



## MrsLMB

Poppyseed

Dark Hot Chocolate or Milk Hot Chocolate?


----------



## simonbaker

Milk Hot Chocolate

Gumbo with spicey sausage or Red beans & rice?


----------



## MrsLMB

Red Beans & Rice  

Sausage patty or sausage link for breakfast?


----------



## simonbaker

Sausage links..I like the 70% less fat turkey sausage links. ; )


Ham & Cheese omellette or Ham & cheese scrambled w cheese?


----------



## MrsLMB

Scrambled

Toast or English Muffin?


----------



## GotGarlic

English muffin

Jam or Nutella?


----------



## simonbaker

Jam

Ruhbarb double crusted pie or Fresh strawberry pie?


----------



## MrsLMB

Rhubarb

Eggs - Over Easy or Scrambled?


----------



## simonbaker

Scrambled,  Egg whites

Skim or 2% milk?


----------



## MrsLMB

2%

Eclair or Cream Puff?


----------



## GotGarlic

Eclair

Cannoli or tiramisu?


----------



## simonbaker

Tiramisu

Frozen yogurt or Ice-cream?


----------



## MrsLMB

Ice Cream

Sweet N Sour Chicken or Sesame Chicken?


----------



## simonbaker

Sweet & Sour

Starburst jelly beans or Jolly rancher jelly beans?


----------



## keylime

Jolly rancher

Mcdonalds or Burger King ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## simonbaker

McDonalds

Almond Bark or Peppermint Bark?


----------



## jusnikki

Almond bark (wow i started this game and it's still going  )


Corn bread or yeast rolls


----------



## Kayelle

Yeast rolls.
It's so nice to see you again Niki..welcome back.

I'll play..

chocolate or toffee?


----------



## jusnikki

Chocolate (thanks Kayelle)


Hot chocolate or hot tea


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## simonbaker

Hot tea

Sugar cookies: Frosted or Plain?


----------



## jusnikki

Frosted


Corn flakes or hot cereal ( oat meal etc.)


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## simonbaker

Corn Flakes

Ground thyme or leaf?


----------



## jusnikki

Leaf

Ice cream or pudding


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## simonbaker

Ice-cream

Coffee: Black or with sugar/cream?


----------



## GotGarlic

With sugar and cream. 

Salad dressing: creamy or vinaigrette?


----------



## simonbaker

Creamy


Sirloin or Pork chop?


----------



## GotGarlic

Pork chop

Fish tacos or bean burritos?


----------



## simonbaker

Bean Burirtios


Grace before meals...Yes or No


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

No. With my first wife, you said grace if you *survived *the meal!

Mounds or Almond Joy?


----------



## GotGarlic

Almond Joy. 

Red wine or white wine vinegar?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Yes.

canola oil or vegetable oil for sautéing


----------



## Addie

canola oil. 

Tea or coffee


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

coffee


wine or whiskey


----------



## GotGarlic

Wine 

Bratwurst - grilled or simmered in beer?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Grilled


button down shirt or polo shirt


----------



## GotGarlic

Polo, but more often, V-necks 

Scallops or oysters?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

scallops

clams; fried or steamed?


----------



## simonbaker

Fried

Donuts:  Raised & frosted or Fried & glazed?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Raised and glazed


Fish: salt water or fresh water?


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Salt water

Sweet or Savory?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sweet or savory what?


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Oops....Snacks


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Almost always savory

Mixed nuts or Chex Mix?


----------



## GotGarlic

Mixed nuts 

Creamy salad dressing or vinaigrette?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

creamy


iceberg or romaine lettuce (like most restaurants, NO SUBSTITUTIONS!)


----------



## GotGarlic

Romaine! 

Garden-fresh cucumbers or tomatoes?


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Tomatoes!

Green olives or Black olives


----------



## GotGarlic

Oil-cured black olives. 

Red-wine vinegar or balsamic?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

balsamic

cranberry-grape juice or cranberry-pomegranate juice?


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Cranberry-Pmegranate

Sweet Pickles or Dill Pickles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sweet


red onions or white onions


----------



## simonbaker

Red onions

Popcorn Plain or Cheese?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Plain

soft pretzels, with or without mustard?


----------



## Lance Bushrod

With mustard

yellow or stone ground


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

yellow

ketchup, Heinz or French's?


----------



## simonbaker

Heinz

French fries:  Shoestring or Crinkle cut?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

crinkle cut

lager beer or porter?


----------



## simonbaker

Porter

Bar munchies: Wings or Nachos


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Nachos

Pulled Pork Nacho Deluxe to be specific! MMM!

Stool at the Bar or Table?


----------



## simonbaker

Bar

Yum, those nacho's look excellent!

Nacho's: Spicey or Mild


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Mild

Pumpkin Pie or Mincemeat  (It's the time of year I start thinking about these pies!)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pumpkin

Apple pie, regular or lattice top?


----------



## Lance Bushrod

Regular (I prefer a crumble top French.)

bourbon or scotch


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Petron Tequila Limon, straight up, one rock, no salt

Turkey: Roasted, Deep Fried,or Kalua in the Imu


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Roasted

Twinkies or Snowballs?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Twinkies

brownies or blondies


----------



## GotGarlic

Brownies 

Flour or corn tortillas?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

definitely flour

carne asada or pork carnitas?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Carne Asada



hold the tortilla for me though


Gas or Charcoal grill?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Gas is always more convenient

skirt steak or top sirloin?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Skirt Steak, MMM!


Beach or Pool?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Beach

sink or swim?


----------



## Lance Bushrod

Swim

car or truck


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Car

Hot Dog or Hamburger?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hot Dog

A rock, or a hard place


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Huh?  I guess, rock.

Watermelon or Cantaloupe


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Watermelon

chicken or pork chops?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

chicken (fried chicken, that's chicken fried chicken,  with mash and loads of gravy please)

Costco or Sam's Club


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Costco

white rice or brown rice


----------



## Lance Bushrod

White

basmati or jasmine


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

basmati

new potatoes or russets


----------



## FoodieFanatic

New Potatoes

Cheesecake or Brownies


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

cheesecake

chocolate chip cookies or peanut butter cookies?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Peanut Butter Cookies (with a Hershey's Kiss stuck in the middle as it comes out of the oven, MMM!)

Ground Bison or Beef Burgers


----------



## Lance Bushrod

Beef

grass fed or lot fed


----------



## FoodieFanatic

No question, GRASS FED

Pizza toppings....Plain Cheese or LOADED


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

If that's my only two choices, I'll have to go with plain cheese.

Thin crust or Sicilian style?


----------



## Lance Bushrod

Sicilian ..... since Chicago was not an option 

Sweet or hot (Italian sausage)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Definitely hot!

Parmigiano-Reggiano or Pecorino Romano?


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Can I answer neither?

Plain Parmigiano the others are too pungent 

Turkey dark meat or white meat


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

dark meat (but I will eat the white meat if that's all that is left!)

rotisserie chicken, or fried chicken?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Rotisserie Chicken (from Costco please)

At a Shop:Ice Cream or Gelato


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Ice Cream

Dutch oven or Crockpot

PS The rotisserie chicken from Costco is the BEST!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dutch Oven 

Beef or pork?

PS The rotisserie chicken from Boston Market is the BESTEST!


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Pork

Triscuits or Wheat Thins

PS Yes, Boston Market is the best of the best but we don't have one anymore.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Although I am from Niagara Falls, where Triscuits originally were made, I prefer Wheat Thins.

Ritz or Hydrox crackers?

PS We don't have one any more either. The closest one is in the valley of the Jolly San Fernando, 54 miles away


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Ritz "everything is better when it sits on a Ritz"

White potato fries or sweet potato fries (I see these on more and more menus)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I prefer white potato fries

hot dog or hamburger 

(it's a simple yes or no question, so please don't go into all the variations with chili, cheese, chili and cheese, mustard, ketchup, mayonnaise [if you put mayonnaise on a hot dog, I definitely don't want to hear about it!], thousand island dressing, whole leaf lettuce, shredded lettuce, cabbage, pickles. sweet peppers, hot peppers, glow-in-the-dark green relish, etc)


----------



## GotGarlic

(Actually, it's not a yes or no question lol) 

Hamburger 

Tuna or salmon?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tuna

Pork or turkey bacon?


----------



## GotGarlic

Pork! 

Romaine or iceberg lettuce?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Romaine

kimchee or sauerkraut?


----------



## GotGarlic

Sauerkraut 

Kielbasa or Bratwurst?


----------



## LPBeier

Wow, this is going again? 

Kielbasa

On Pasta - cream sauce or red sauce?


----------



## GotGarlic

Red sauce!

Ciabatta or sourdough?


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Sour Dough  
 Hot out of then oven, all crispy!


Halloween or Christmas


----------



## GotGarlic

Oh, Christmas, definitely. 

Christmas or Thanksgiving?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Thanksgiving. I'm a Buddhist so I don't celebrate Christmas

It's cold in the house. Furnace or fireplace?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

HMMM, furnace or fireplace?

I'm from Hawaii, I just go out side 

I like a furnace with full duct work here in the middle of the desert.  We been places with fireplaces, they don't heat the entire house.

For a great place to eat: Paris or Rome?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rome

Burrito or chimichanga?


----------



## simonbaker

Chimi.

Margarita: Blended or Iced?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Rocks, no salt please, oh and served pool side, YEAH BABY! 

Take-out food: (wow, so many to choose from) Chinese or Korean?


----------



## simonbaker

Looks like fun!

Chinese

Tea with dinner:  Black or Long island iced?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

simonbaker said:


> Looks like fun!
> 
> Chinese



It is, come on in, the waters great!
And, UUHHHHH!  Not Korean?  LOVE Kalbi, Fish Jun, Mon Doo, OOOHHH, all the beautiful veggies... back home in Honolulu, we have places that are like delis, a long case of goodies, you get a choice of a protein and then like 3-4 veggies and steamed white rice.  MMM!


----------



## simonbaker

Done!

Spam or Ham?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Are you kiding me braddah simon?



SPAM! 

Martini: Gin or Vodka?


[my homemade Cherry Infused Vodka Martini, ENJOY!]


----------



## simonbaker

Vodka please.  It looks delish!

Beef/red wine or Chicken/champange?


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Green Tea (Long Island iced tea is just alcohol so 'No ')

Teriyaki sauce or Soy sauce


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Teriyaki.

Pork sausage or turkey sausage?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

FoodieFanatic said:


> *Teriyaki sauce or Soy sauce*



On what?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

simonbaker said:


> Vodka please.  It looks delish!
> 
> Beef/red wine or Chicken/champange?



UUUHHH!! Champagne! (or Porsecco if that's all you've got )


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

CrazyCatLady said:


> Teriyaki.
> 
> Pork sausage or turkey sausage?



Turkey (I really like Jim Dean from Costco)


[photo courtesy of Jimmy Dean]

OOPS...
Seating:Sofa or La-Z-boy


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> On what?



On whatever you'd like. 

I use soy sauce on rice but also make a salad dressing 

It's like asking mayonnaise or Miracle Whip


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

FoodieFanatic said:


> Green Tea (Long Island iced tea is just alcohol so 'No ')



Where did green tea come from, left field? The choices were either red wine and beef or chicken and champagne. If you don't like either one, or if you can't decide, just let the bus go on by and wait for the next one. It ain't rocket surgery!\

Miracle Whip (but I buy the olive oil one with no HFCS!)

roasted chicken or roasted turkey?


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Where did green tea come from, left field? The choices were either red wine and beef or chicken and champagne. If you don't like either one, or if you can't decide, just let the bus go on by and wait for the next one. It ain't rocket surgery!\
> 
> Miracle Whip (but I buy the olive oil one with no HFCS!)
> 
> roasted chicken or roasted turkey?



Roasted chicken. 

Dill relish or plain relish?


----------



## simonbaker

Dill relish

Potato salad or Pasta salad?


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Where did green tea come from, left field? The choices were either red wine and beef or chicken and champagne. If you don't like either one, or if you can't decide, just let the bus go on by and wait for the next one. It ain't rocket surgery!\
> 
> Miracle Whip (but I buy the olive oil one with no HFCS!)
> 
> roasted chicken or roasted turkey?



*No, it did not come out of 'left field' but I guess I should have said Black Tea, instead of Green (although Green is young Black Tea).

I was replying to thread #4489, Simon Baker.  Black Tea or Long Island Ice Tea.

Thread #4493 is the one about Red wine and Beef or Chicken and champagne.

People are responding at the same time and posts are overlapping each other.*


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

FoodieFanatic said:


> *People are responding at the same time and posts are overlapping each other.*


 Well, they just better stop that right this minute!

Pasta salad

For potato salad, russet potatoes or red bliss?


----------



## simonbaker

Red

Trail mix:  Nut/raisin/chocolate or cajun nut mix?


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Cajun nut

Bagel or croissant


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Croissant with loads of butter and homemade blackberry jam, MMM! or no, no, wait, as a ham and cheese sandwich with spicy brown mustard... or ...

Seating: Sofa or La-Z-Boy?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

La-z-boy, every time (BTW, my sofa IS a La-z-boy)

When tanning, beach towel or beach chair?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

[Hilton Hawaiian Village Lagoon May 2015]

Beach chair, of course!  We're too old to just lay on the ground 


Steamed Rice Seasoning: Soy Sauce or Shoyu?


----------



## FoodieFanatic

I'd play this one but never heard of Shoyu.   What is it?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*Soy Sauce vs. Shoyu*



FoodieFanatic said:


> I'd play this one but never heard of Shoyu.   What is it?



FF, as I'm sure that you know, there are several styles of Soy Sauce.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soy_sauce
(this is an interesting read)

This:
Aloha Shoyu - Soy Sauce
is the choice in our household, and I have converted many other households too 

MMM, steamed white rice, a good splash of Aloha Shoyu and a sprinkling of Furikake
Oh My Gravy All Over My Two Scoops Rice (that's OMG! in my world) you gotta try this!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Soy Sauce

Especially for Kaneohegirlinaz:

Musubi or Loco Moco?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Soy Sauce
> 
> Especially for Kaneohegirlinaz:
> 
> Musubi or Loco Moco?



OOOHHH!!!  That is a tough one SLB, HMMM.  I can make my own Musubi, but the Loco Moco, that's too much work for just me, DH does not care for that...

I'm going to say Loco Moco, double pattie please, over easy egg with fried rice rather than white rice from ... Zippy's!  Oh and a scoop of their Mac Salad on the side of the plate, there's something about brown gravy on macaroni salad ... and then for good measure, throw in a hot, just out of the fryer,Leonard's Malasada!
... but then Rainbow Drive In, as seen on Diners, Drive Ins and Dives, as the bomb diggity gravy.


[my lunch one afternoon w/out DH this past May at Rainbow's]

:drool:

OH MAN!! WHY you do this to me?


----------



## GotGarlic

K'girl - you're supposed to ask the next question


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

oh, sorry, I thought that SLB posted that one just for moi... 

Okay ... 

Travel in Europe: River boat cruise or Train Tour 
(escorted, all inclusive of course, nothing on the cheap)


----------



## simonbaker

Train tour

Grilled pork chops or Pork roast?


----------



## LPBeier

Pork roast - though I am not a big pork eater of any kind.

Caesar or Greek salad?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Caesar

You just got a big order of Buffalo wings with celery and carrot sticks. Ranch dressing or Bleu Cheese dressing? (and if you even try to dip the wings in the dressing, I will break your fingers!)


----------



## simonbaker

Bleu

Cheddar or Swiss cheese?


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Swiss

Gas or electric burners


----------



## simonbaker

Gas

sweet & spicey or hot & spicey?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

hot & spicey

hot tea or iced tea?


----------



## simonbaker

Hot tea

Chicken noodle soup or Chicken dumpling soup?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Chicken Noodle

vegetable beef soup or beef barley soup?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Beef Barley, MMM!
(now I've got make a pot)


Five Guys or In-N-Out
(it's a East Coast vs. West Coast kinda debate )


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

We have both here, literally within sight of one another, and I always opt for In-N-Out. In-N-Out has some really boring fries, but at Five Guys I don't know whether to eat the fries  or take them to Jiffy Lube and have the oil changed.

K-Mart or Target?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

say what?!



The Five Guys closest to us now has Milk Shakes, fries dunked in a chocolate shake, MMM, piggy heaven.
And I LOVE the double cheese burgers with bacon!
In-N-Out we just got not too long ago, meh.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

No doubt, Targét, for sure! BAHAHA! 


Costco or Sam's Club?


----------



## simonbaker

Sam's

Bean & Ham soup or Split Pea & Ham soup?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

simonbaker said:


> Sam's
> 
> Bean & Ham soup or Split Pea & Ham soup?



@simonbaker, Sam's Club, really, why?
I have a membership to Costco and have gone into Sam's with my Niece, 
I don't see much differences.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

oh, split pea and ham please.

Short Ribs: Flanken or English cut?


----------



## simonbaker

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> @simonbaker, Sam's Club, really, why?
> I have a membership to Costco and have gone into Sam's with my Niece,
> I don't see much differences.



The Sam's club here has better produce & we get a better price on paper products that we use in our cafe.


----------



## simonbaker

English cut

Red beans & rice or Jambalaya?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

simonbaker said:


> The Sam's club here has better produce & we get a better price on paper products that we use in our cafe.



I read an article somewhere that at Costco, you shouldn't buy paper products, cleaning products, umm, three other things, but I can't remember what they were.  Now I just keep my reciepts and compare prices everywhere I go.  My husband thinks I'm crazy to waste my time that way, but it does save money, rather than just willy-nilly grabbing anything anywhere.
I'm retired, what do I care, I have all the time in the world to do whatever I want


----------



## simonbaker

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I read an article somewhere that at Costco, you shouldn't buy paper products, cleaning products, umm, three other things, but I can't remember what they were.  Now I just keep my reciepts and compare prices everywhere I go.  My husband thinks I'm crazy to waste my time that way, but it does save money, rather than just willy-nilly grabbing anything anywhere.
> I'm retired, what do I care, I have all the time in the world to do whatever I want



Maybe I can afford to retire 10 years after I'm dead.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Jambalaya

Red beans and rice or dirty rice?


----------



## simonbaker

Red beans & rice

Steak:  Pan fried or charbroiled?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Charbroil, natch!

Newspapers: Online or In Hand


----------



## simonbaker

on-line.


Nice looking steak!

A-1 or Heinz 57?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

A-1

hot dogs: mustard or ketchup?

I don't use steak sauce on steak, but I chose A-1 because the game is called THIS OR THAT, not EXCUSES. If you don't eat hot dogs, I don't care. Pick one or wait for the next post!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Mustard (of any style) with chopped onions too please, at the ball park on a beautifully cool Fall Evening

Hot Dogs: Nathan's or Hebrew National?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Nathan's rather than Hebrew National. Hebrew National is so loaded with flavorings, I get the feeling that the 'higher source' is trying to hide something from me.

hamburger or cheeseburger?


----------



## simonbaker

Hamburger, don't need the extra fat.

Grilled bread for the burger (Pattymelt) or Kaiser bun?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Kaiser Roll

hot dogs, boiled or grilled?


----------



## simonbaker

Grilled

Recipe:  Follow it precisely or Make it how it feels right?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

well that depends... 
but especially when baking, 
I follow a recipe to the letter, the first time and then...

(and boiled anything  ACK!    my mother boiled EVERYTHING)

Bread : Crusty or Soft


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Crusty

sourdough or rye


----------



## simonbaker

Sourdough

Grilled or toasted bread?


----------



## GotGarlic

Toasted. 

Vacation: the mountains or the beach?


----------



## simonbaker

Beach

Potato & ham or Chicken tortilla soup?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Chicken Tortilla Soup, MMM!(I just put a big pot's worth in the deep freeze for later)

Pickle Relish : Sweet or Dill


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I like the Chicago glow in the dark relish, which I believe is sweet.

Speaking of hot dogs yet again: Chicago style or Detroit coney?


----------



## simonbaker

Chicago style

Coffee: Starbucks or Seatells best?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Starbucks, because they're so easy to find

Black tea or green tea?


----------



## simonbaker

Black

Clam chowder:  Manhattan or New England


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Manhattan, just to be different

Bouillabaisse or cioppino?


----------



## simonbaker

Bouillabaisse

Shrimp or Flounder?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I can't have both? 

Okay, I'll take the steak

beer with pretzels or with beer nuts?


----------



## simonbaker

beer with nuts (with a crown royal chaser)

Hot wings or Asian wings?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

simonbaker said:


> Bouillabaisse
> 
> Shrimp or Flounder?



Shrimp



Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I can't have both?
> 
> Okay, I'll take the steak
> 
> beer with pretzels or with beer nuts?



I thought that we should let the bus go by 



simonbaker said:


> beer with nuts (with a crown royal chaser)
> 
> Hot wings or Asian wings?



Asian wings with a side of some steamed white rice
and kim chee

Chicken cordon bleu or Kiev


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cordon Bleu. I don't really need all that butter.

Sizzler or Stewart Anderson's Black Angus?


----------



## simonbaker

Black Angus

Cajun seasoned or port wine marinated?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cajun seasoned

Chicken cacciatore or Brunswick stew?


----------



## GotGarlic

Definitely chicken cacciatore! 

Meatballs - Greek (tomato sauce with cinnamon) or Swedish (cream sauce with nutmeg)?


----------



## simonbaker

Greek 

nutmeg/cinnamon blend or cardamen/ginger


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Nutmeg/Cinnamon

Chicken Cordon Bleu or Malibu Chicken?


----------



## simonbaker

Malibu chicken

Beef Roast: Chuck or Rump?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Chuck

Pork roast: loin or Boston Butt?


----------



## simonbaker

Loin

Homemade pot pie:  Chicken or Beef?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Chicken pot pie and I don't care. Chicken pot pie and I don't care. Chicken pot pie and I don't care, my master's gone away.

Country music or hip hop?


----------



## simonbaker

Hip Hop if I had to choose. (Preferably 70-80's classics)

Cinnamon rolls: Frosted or Caramel?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Yes, you have to choose. That's where the catchy title "THIS OR THAT" comes from.

Frosted cinnamon rolls

apple fritter or bear claw?


----------



## simonbaker

Apple fritter

Fried & glazed or Baked w/pow'd sugar?


----------



## GotGarlic

Well, you gotta fry a fritter!  

Pork shoulder roast or beef chuck roast?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pork shoulder roast. That's what I use for Lechon.

Turkey stuffing: In the bird or in a pan next to the bird?


----------



## GotGarlic

In the bird, always. 

Cranberry sauce or cherry sauce?


----------



## simonbaker

Cranberry

Pork sausage in your stuffing?


----------



## GotGarlic

Nope, no meat. 

Pumpkin pie or pumpkin cheesecake?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pumpkin pie

Apple pie or Apple Brown Betty?


----------



## simonbaker

Apple pie

Sourdough bread or Ciabatta?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

sourdough

Italian bread or French bread?


----------



## Lance Bushrod

Italian

Russian or Jewish Rye Bread (or Bohemian?)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Jewish rye

Minnistrone or borsht?


----------



## Lance Bushrod

Minnistroni 

Clam Chowder or Lobster Bisque


----------



## simonbaker

Clam chowder

Plain butter or Honey Butter?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

plain butter

Peanut butter: creamy or crunchy?


----------



## simonbaker

crunchy

chocolate or vanilla?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Chocolate or vanilla what? Milk? Pudding? Cookies? Candy bars?


----------



## simonbaker

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Chocolate or vanilla what? Milk? Pudding? Cookies? Candy bars?



Ice-cream, sorry!


----------



## CatPat

Chocolate!

Squash or broccoli?

~Cat


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

broccoli

chef's salad or chopped Italian salad?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Italian Chopped Salad with loads of goodies

Fresh Pasta with: Meatballs or Italian Sausage? 
( and some good bread too, natch  )


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I prefer Italian sausage with my spaghetti

Stella Artois or Guinness Stout?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Hmmm, Stella Artois or Guinness Stout?
kinda depends on what I'm eating, but the safe bet is Stella Atois, goes with most everything.

Waffle Topping : Whipped cream with fresh Strawberries or Butter and _REAL_ Maple Syrup?


----------



## GotGarlic

Butter and REAL maple syrup! 

Bacon or breakfast sausage?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

BACON BACON *BACON!!!*

Baked Potato Topping : Butter and Sour Cream or No Dairy, bacon and chives only... ( my husband likes ketchup instead of any dairy  )


----------



## CatPat

We must have the bacon with the dairy! It is very nice, yes?

The tapioca pudding with the raisins and the chopped fresh cherries and the little chocolate flakes, or the plain pudding?

~Cat


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'll go for the fancy tapioca.

Chocolate pudding or chocolate mousse? 

Look Natasha, it is mousse and squirrel!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I'll go for the fancy tapioca.
> 
> Chocolate pudding or chocolate mousse?
> 
> Look Natasha, it is mousse and squirrel!



BAHAHAHA!  

I'll have THE MOOSE, I mean Chocolate Mousse please.


Lunch Special : Soup and Sandwich or Salad and Soup


----------



## GotGarlic

Depends on what the soup is  Sorry, SLoB  

No, usually I have soup and a salad. 

Fish tacos or Mexican pulled pork tacos?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I love Baja fish tacos!


burrito or chimichanga?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Chimi

Homemade Halloween treat : Caramel Apple or Popcorn Ball


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

popcorn ball

candy corn or M&Ms?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Candy Corn (pure sugar, yum! oh man, now I want some candy! HA!)

Grilled Fillet Mignon Accoutrements : Bearnaise or Sauteed Mushrooms

OH MY GOSH!  I just made my own mouth water!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

mushrooms

pork chops: baked or fried?


----------



## simonbaker

Baked

Apple crisp or Apple pie?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Apple pie

with or without a scoop of vanilla ice cream?


----------



## simonbaker

With ice-cream

Pumpkin or Pecan pie?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pumpkin

homemade pie or from a bakery?


----------



## simonbaker

Always homemade.

Snickers or Milky way candy bar?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Snickers. Milky Way always seems to have something missing

Non-chocolate candy bars: Zagnut or Pay Day?


----------



## simonbaker

Payday

7 layer bars or special K bars?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'll have to go with the Special K bar because I have no idea what a 7 layer bar is

5 layer Mexican dip or 7 layer Mexican dip


----------



## simonbaker

7 layer bar:
Graham cracker crust (sheet pan), layer of coconut, sw. cond milk, butterscotch chips, chocolate chips, toffee pieces, pecans & cashews & pecans, bake....yummy!


I would go for the 5 layer dip.


Cheesecake: Baked & dense or Fluffy?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Fluffy

Bundt cake - Glazed or dusted with powdered sugar?


----------



## GotGarlic

Mmmm, glazed Bundt cake  

Flatbread - pita or naan?


----------



## simonbaker

Pita

Popcorn:  Buttered or Caramel?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Butter. EXTRA butter!

Goobers or raisinettes?


----------



## simonbaker

Raisinettes

Sweetbreads:  Banana bread or Fresh apple/walnut bread?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

simonbaker said:


> Raisinettes
> 
> Sweetbreads:  Banana bread or Fresh apple/walnut bread?



Those are quick breads. Sweetbreads are internal organs of a calf.

I'll take the banana bread, please.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Those are quick breads. Sweetbreads are internal organs of a calf.
> 
> I'll take the banana bread, please.



I just bought some Apple Walnut Bread at Costco here in Southern Arizona, MMM!

Sooo.... next question please Sir?
HA!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Fruit for your smoothie: A banana or a peach?


----------



## simonbaker

Banana

Turkey: Gizzard or Heart?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ya gotta have heart, miles and miles and miles of heart. Oh, I'm sorry. I thought this was the song title thread.

Turkey stuffing: white bread or corn bread?


----------



## Lance Bushrod

White bread

oysters or giblets


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

giblets

Pumpkin pie or pumpkin cheesecake?


----------



## simonbaker

Pumpkin pie

2nd meat with turkey for Thanksgiving:  Ham or Duck?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Ham please, preferably from Honey Baked Ham

Thanksgiving Starch Dish : Mashed Potatoes or Sweet Potato Casserole (with the mini marshmallows on top  and *NO* you can't have both!)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mashed potatoes, thank you very much, and what's with the marshmallows?  They are called SWEET potatoes for a reason. Oh, and yes, I can, and will, have both come Thanksgiving!

Succotash or green bean casserole?


----------



## Lance Bushrod

succotash

squash or sweet potatoes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sweet Potatoes

Apple pie of cherry pie?


----------



## simonbaker

Cherry Pie


Whipped topping for your pie:  Cool whip or Heavy cream , whipped?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cool Whip?  Please!  It has to be real whipped heavy cream

Home made whipped cream, or from a squirt can?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Canned please (I'm a bit lazy at times )

AND WAIT!
Now there's a Chocolate Reddi Wip?
OMG, MUST LOOK FOR THAT!!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

A holiday meal for less than 5 people : 
Cook at home or Make reservations at the local buffet


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cook at Home

Roast turkey or baked ham (NO! You can't have both!)


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Roast Turkey (only because the leftovers are so dang good)

Save Turkey carcass (for stock, etc.) or toss it?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Save it for next year's turkey stock

White meat or dark?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Since I know I can't have both on this plate, I'll have Dark Meat please

(you know, I belong to other food forums and discuss food/cooking on social media as well and many folks TOSS OUT the bones of most things...what a waste! I think that repurposing is a "Good Thing" as my girl Martha says  https://mykitcheninthemiddleofthedesert.wordpress.com/2015/11/29/four-chicken-thighs-three-ways/)

Non-stick cooking surface : Teflon or Hard Anodized


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Teflon. I buy the cheapest ones I can find; 8-inch, 10-inch, and 12-inch, and when one gets damaged or wears out I throw it in the recycle bin and go buy a new one.

Cast iron. Pre-seasoned, or you'd rather do it your own self?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I did the same thing, up until most recently.  I had been buying small 8-inchers for our morning eggs and I found that I was replacing it maybe every 6 months or so.  Even from Walmart at less than $4USD per, that adds up, not to mention that the bottoms were not flat enough for my Electric Glass-top cooktop.  So most recently, I purchased a T-Fal brand 8-incher for about eight bucks... that was about 6 months ago and it's still holding up.

But I digress from the topic...

I've only owned three Cast Iron Pans in my entire life.
The first one I had was handed down to me by my Great Grandmother and like a very foolish young women, I had put it away in storage for single years.  When I got married and was putting together our first home, I pulled it out and it was so badly rusted by the Hawaiian Salt Air, that I gave it to GoodWill and bought a new non-seasoned pan and kept that one until we moved to the 'mainland' and gave it to a friend, `cuz I had a fully equipped kitchen waiting for me.  WELL!  To make a long story longer 
I didn't have one and went out and bought one of those new-fangled pre-seasoned Lodge Cast Iron Skillets, I don't care for it at all!  But I'm too "tight" to buy a new one 

SO... Non-seasoned Cast Iron Pan please 


Talkin' about breakfast...

This or That?
Sunday Brunch : Cook at home or Go out and let someone else cook for you


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I have 5 or 6 regular Sunday brunch menus that I love to serve with mimosas, bellinis, or Jennifer's Kisses and I don't drive if I have had any alcohol, so lets go with COOK AT HOME!

Regular eat-out breakfast; Bacon and eggs, or pancakes and sausages?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

YUM! Bacon and (basted) eggs please, mainly because I don't make bacon that often... which brings me to the next this or that question...

Cooking Bacon : Stove top or in the Oven


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

In the oven, two pounds at a time. then drain and put in plastic freezer bags.

Breakfast snausages: Links or patties?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I can only fit about 1 1/2 pounds of bacon on a half sheet tray...
"*snausages*" ? HA!

I'll have links, turkey links if you please

Asian Take out Food : Chinese or Korean?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Chinese

sauerkraut or kimchee?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Kim chee (I don't care for Sauerkraut), cucumber if you please?  I LOVE Korean food, we just found a place next to DH new Doctor's office, next time he has to go, we're having lunch there... it's WAY far away from our place ....

Holidays we celebrate : Christmas Day or New Year's Eve (and why)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The lunar New Year, because I am a Buddhist (and because it's 15 days long!)


Ford or Chevy?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

... bump ...


----------



## GotGarlic

Ford. 

Car or SUV?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Car. Unless it has 4-wheel drive, it's not an SUV (sport utility vehicle), It's a BSW (big station wagon)

sedan or convertible?


----------



## GotGarlic

(Mine is actually a little one - a Ford Escape Hybrid.) 

Convertible! (My mom had a Fiat Spyder when I was in high school.) 

Christmas cookies - chocolate or gingerbread?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Gingerbread

I owned a 1981 Fiat Spyder, and I just found out that Fiat will be offering them in the US again in 2017!

Wrapped and shipped gifts for out of town relatives, or gift cards?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Gift cards, for sure!

Two years in a row now, I've mailed a carefully wrapped Rum Cake to my Sister, who lives in a suburb of the greater Los Angeles area and they have rampant "Porch-Package-Theft", so I send her packages to her office in the next town over.
Here's the rub, the mail carrier for her business just CHUCKS packages over the fence, `cuz his delivery time is after business hours!  Her birthday cake as well as Christmas cakes have been left out in the rain (isn't that a song? ) !  $#!| !!
So, this year I sent a nice handmade card and a gift card to her favorite store.
Now, I know that's not very festive, but USPS is not always the best.  $#!| !! 

Cable or Satellite TV?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Satellite

Basic package or add-on channels?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Basic, local channels only (we watch alot online)

New Years Eve:

Stay at home and party or Go out and really whoop it up?


----------



## HolyCanoli

when we lived in CT, we went to NYC every new years eve...not one for the party scene but loved doing that  so i have to go with going out.

Chinese or Japanese food?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Chinese. 

Chinese food from a chain, or a local place?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Oh My Gravy!! LOCAL! ALWAYS!



I went next door to were I worked downtown (Chinatown Honolulu) 
EVERY DAY!  
We'd have jook for breakfast and come back at lunch for dim sum
*sigh*
I miss Honolulu, very much!
*sigh*


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

And...?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

okay, I've officially lost my mind, HA!

New Year's Resolution : Make one or Not (keeping it doesn't count )


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Never happen. It just sets you up for failure.

Exercise at home, or join a health club?


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Exercise at home.  I ride bicycle or walk around the lake in warmer weather.  Granted "warmer weather" is approx. half the year or a little better.  Does turning pages in a book count as exercise, if you keep snacks to a minimum.  Cheese puffs don't count as cheesy fingers are meant to bookmark the pages.  

Read the book (first) or see the movie ?


----------



## HolyCanoli

Definitely read the book first!  They always leave out little parts in the movie fue to the time constraint 

Popcorn...microwave, popper or already popped?


----------



## Addie

HolyCanoli said:


> Definitely read the book first!  They always leave out little parts in the movie fue to the time constraint
> 
> Popcorn...microwave, popper or already popped?



Neither, Pop it from scratch myself.

An orange or apple for a snack


----------



## HolyCanoli

a crunchy apple

hamburger (cheese on top included if thats your preference ) or hot dog?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hot dog

mustard or ketchup on the hot dog?


----------



## GotGarlic

I must have mustard on my hot dog. 

Hot dog bun - toasted or steamed?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Toast Buns (HA!) ... preferably on the grill, MMM, now I want hot dogs 

Okay, so, Hots Dogs and Beer, right?



Beer : Small batch Craft Beer or Huge Conglomerate Mass Produced ?


----------



## GotGarlic

Ha ha! There's nothing like a leading question, eh? 

Doesn’t matter to me, since I don't like beer, but I'll say local craft beer on behalf of DH 

Champagne or Prosecco?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Prosecco!

Okay, the New Year is upon us and resolutions have been made, so, 

Gym Membership or Free lance walking/jogging in the `hood?


----------



## Addie

Go for the walk. You will meet all sorts of nice folks with just a smile and a good morning! And it makes someone very happy.

Pen or pencil


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Addie said:


> Go for the walk. You will meet all sorts of nice folks with just a smile and a good morning!



Not to mention muggers, rapists, serial killers, vicious animals and other types of assailants.

Pen

ballpoint pen or felt tip pen?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Not to mention muggers, rapists, serial killers, vicious animals and other types of assailants.



Cynic , I kid, I kid 

(Fine point) Ball Point Pen, black ink only please...

Mashed Potatoes : (made with) Steamed or Boiled


----------



## HolyCanoli

Funny to see someone else as particular about a pen like I am...although I prefer blue ink 

Never tried to steam a potato...I have to go with boiled   I know it sounds silly but is it the same process as any other veggie?

White or sweet potato?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I prefer white, but my doctor recommends sweet (I'm diabetic)

Steak fries or crinkle cuts?


----------



## HolyCanoli

Crinkle cut hands down!

Go out to the movie theater or rent it on Netflix?  (leaving the cost out of the picture!)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Go to the theatre. 

Action movie or chick flick?


----------



## HolyCanoli

Oo tough one!  Depends on my mood but I'll say action

beer or hard liquor


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

beer. I don't like hard liquor

Do you like your whisky straight or with a mixer?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

(Fireball) Whiskey, NEAT, please, well one rock maybe 


Margarita : Frozen or over rocks


----------



## GotGarlic

On the rocks, with salt. 

Cosmopolitan or gin & tonic?


----------



## HolyCanoli

Cosmo

Bud (or Miller or whatever real beer you prefer!) or Mike's (or any other fruity beer you prefer!)?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Real beer. I don't even want a lime stuffed in the neck!

Domestic craft beer, or imported beer?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Imported beer

Well, Valentine's Day is coming up, so when it comes to sweets for the sweetie...

Something edible (ie. candy, cookies, etc.) or Flowers/Plants?


----------



## HolyCanoli

Flowers

chocolate or tart candy?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Chocolate

On the clock radio that wakes you up: Country Music station or a Classic Rock station that is under the misconception that Ozzy Osbourne is classic rock?


----------



## HolyCanoli

OMG this is REALLY hard!  I really dislike country but would have a heart attack if I heard Ozzy waking me from a dead sleep!  I'll go with the country music 

Which winter professional sport...basketball or football?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I am a die hard Ice Hockey fan, but I guess I'll choose football.

Favorite spectator sports: College sports or Professional sports?


----------



## HolyCanoli

I thought about putting hockey as and option but the thread title suggests only two options are allowed )

Professional

Warm climate getaway or snuggled up next to a fireplace in a snow covered cabin?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Snuggled up next to a fireplace in a snow covered cabin? Don't be ridiculous! Warm climate every time.

Shovel snow by hand, or use a snow blower?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> ... snipped ...
> 
> Shovel snow by hand, or use a snow blower?



Ya know, I've done either before


----------



## Addie

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Ya know, I've done neither before



And if you should ever be called upon to do either, go for the snow blower. Shoveling stinks big time. Specially when it keeps coming down as you are shoveling.


----------



## GotGarlic

K'girl - focus! :: Next question?


----------



## Addie

Candle light or kerosene lanterns during a storm.

Okay. K'Girl, I bet you can run with this one. Go for it!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Candle light (have you ever SMELLED kerosene? ACK!)
We have several of those, what are they called? 
they have the candles inside of the glass on a stand... hurricane lamps?

.. but I digress yet again... 

next question...

Stuck in the house `cuz there's a horrible storm outside drink:
A LARGE Hurricane or Hot Toddy?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It would have to be some type of toddy because I do not drink hard liquor. I do not like it, Sam I Am.

Mild cheese or stinky cheese on your charcuterie board?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Gee, I guess mild smelling cheeses I guess...Manchego, Smoked Gouda, Brie, Fontina. I just tried Gruyere and it was wonderful!  I'm not a fan of the 'stinky' cheeses like Limburger and the like.

Okay, so, the Pro Bowl is this Sunday at The Aloha Stadium in Honolulu Hawaii... snacks ...

Heated offerings or non-heated "pupus"? 
*bonus points: what will be serving?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

non-heated snacks, such as chips, dips, and a charcuterie board with cold cuts, cheeses, fruit, vegetables, and crackers.

Pie a la mode: Do you eat it with a fork or a spoon?

BTW, it's the Japanese that eat poo poo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=u1N6QfuIh0g


----------



## HolyCanoli

I always eat pie with a fork...a la mode or not!

On the topic of pie...

Pumpkin or apple?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Apple, every time

Soft serve ice cream: Vanilla or chocolate?


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla

Ice cream cone:  Dipped or with crunchies?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Crunchies. It seems the hard shell stuff always breaks and falls onto my formerly clean white t-shirt!

Klondike bar or Eskimo pie?


----------



## HolyCanoli

Klondike bar

sugar or regular cone?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sugar cone

Cold beer (American style) or room temperature (European style)


----------



## Lance Bushrod

Cold Beer

Pils or Boch?


----------



## simonbaker

Pils

Munchies:  Salty or Sweet?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

salty

peanuts or popcorn?


----------



## Lance Bushrod

popcorn

butter or plain


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Butter. LOTS of butter!

Real butter, or butter flavoured oil?


----------



## jusnikki

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Butter. LOTS of butter!
> 
> Real butter, or butter flavoured oil?



Real Butta

lasagna or ziti


----------



## Lance Bushrod

Lasagna

linguini or spaghetti


----------



## jusnikki

Lance Bushrod said:


> Lasagna
> 
> linguini or spaghetti



spaghetti


tea or wine


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

wine

red or white?


----------



## Lance Bushrod

Red

Cab or Zin


----------



## jusnikki

Zin

Lobster or Crab


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Welcome back, Nikki!

Crab

dungeness or soft shell?


----------



## jusnikki

Thanks Sir Loin of Beef


If I ate seafood I guess it would be soft shell...



Artesian water or Spring water


----------



## Lance Bushrod

Artesian 


oysters... half shell or Rockefeller


----------



## Dylan

Rockefeller
champagne or Chardonnay?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Champagne of course.

Coca Cola or Pepsi Cola


----------



## jusnikki

Champagne 

Pasta or rice


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

macaroni (a.k.a. pasta)

baked potato or mashed potatoes?


----------



## HolyCanoli

Mashed

crinkle cut or steak fries?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

crinkle cuts

straight cut fries or waffle cut?


----------



## simonbaker

Straight cut

Sweet pickels or dill?


----------



## HolyCanoli

Out of the jar, sweet.  On a sandwich/burger, dill.

pretzel stix or twists?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

pretzel stix

Real potato chips or Pringles?


----------



## GotGarlic

I have to confess a secret pleasure from Pringles  I can't keep them in the house or I'll eat them all. 

Pita chips or Fritos?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Fritos

Chili; with beans or without?


----------



## simonbaker

with

Fresh tuna or Canned?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Canned

vegetables; canned or frozen?


----------



## GotGarlic

Frozen 

Chili: red with beef or white with chicken?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

red, with beef

lentil soup or ministrone?


----------



## HolyCanoli

Ministrone

Water...with or without lemon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

without

flat water or sparkling?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Did we forget about this thread, or is everyone just bored with it?


----------



## GotGarlic

Forgot. 

Flat water. 

Favorite spring vegetable: asparagus or peas?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Asparagus

Favorite frozen TV dinner:
Marie Calendar or Stouffer's


----------



## simonbaker

Stouffers

Popscicle or Mr. Freeze?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I had to look up Mr. Freeze (we had Mister Softee, same thing), but yeah, I'd take Mr. Freeze over a Popsicle!

Dip & Chip:
Hummus with Pita Chips  or  Guacamole with Tortillas Chips


----------



## GotGarlic

Hmmm, that's a tough one. I'll go with hummus and pita chips. 

Seafood tacos - with shrimp or fish?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

GotGarlic said:


> Hmmm, that's a tough one. I'll go with hummus and pita chips.
> 
> Seafood tacos - with shrimp or fish?



I'm with you GG, I suppose my choice of chip & dip would depend upon my mood.

And a question?
Is the fish grilled, beer-batter fried or sauteed?
And how are you preparing the shrimp as well... this makes a difference in how I would make my choice


----------



## Wobblybob

cookies.

Burger or hotdog?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Wobblybob said:


> *cookies*.
> 
> Burger or hotdog?



say what?  

the this or that question at hand is:
Seafood tacos - with shrimp or fish?


----------



## Wobblybob

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> say what?
> 
> the this or that question at hand is:
> Seafood tacos - with shrimp or fish?



Sorry got confused. I keep getting dumped back at the first page  I'll try again...


----------



## Wobblybob

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> say what?
> 
> the this or that question at hand is:
> Seafood tacos - with shrimp or fish?



With fish 

OK

Chocolate or chips?


----------



## simonbaker

Chips

Chicken:  Baked or Fried?


----------



## Wobblybob

Baked.

Foie gras or pan fried horse steak?


----------



## simonbaker

Not sure what Foie gras is & definitely do not eat horse.


Bratwurst:  Bacon & cheddar or Philly (Peppers, onions & pepperjack)


----------



## wobbly_bob

simonbaker said:


> Not sure what Foie gras is & definitely do not eat horse.
> 
> 
> Bratwurst:  Bacon & cheddar or Philly (Peppers, onions & pepperjack)



Hey that's not how the game is played, is it? 

Foie gras or horse steak?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Now I'm sorry I resurrected this game!

Could everyone please bid wobbly bob a wobbly adieu and let's get back to the game. The last submission was "English muffin or buttermilk biscuit?"


----------



## Dawgluver

Now back to our regularily scheduled program.  Carry on.

English muffin.

McDonald's Egg McMuffin or Hardee's Sausage and Egg Biscuit?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Hardee's (Carl's Jr. here in the West) Sausage Egg Biscuit please!
(*side bar-DH and I were in Northern AZ this past weekend and stopped at McD's for a breakfast on the fly. We ordered 2 Egg McMuffins and 2 OJs-$14.xx ... we'll NEVER go there again!)

Hmmm, now ...
okay!
Frozen Carrot Cake:
Trader Joe's Karat Cake or Sara Lee's Carrot Cake


----------



## simonbaker

Trader Joe's Carrot Cake

Burgers:  On the outside grill or Pan fried?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pan fried, simply because I am not firing up the grill for one lousy burger!

Hot dogs: real casings or skinless?


----------



## simonbaker

Real/natural casings.

Pop tarts or Toaster strudel?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

toaster strudel

garden path: bricks or flagstones?


----------



## simonbaker

flagstones

Donuts:  Fried & glazed or Raised/baked & powdered?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ya can't beat fried doughnuts!

Speaking of which, bear claw or apple fritter?


----------



## simonbaker

Apple fritter

Popcorn: with butter & salt or butter & sugar?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

butter and salt. Kettle corn is a rare treat.

tortillas with breakfast: wheat or corn?


----------



## simonbaker

corn tortilla's

Breakfast:  Baked oatmeal with blueberries, brown sugar & pecans or stove top oatmeal with brown sugar & raisins?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Baked oatmeal with blueberries, brown sugar & pecans, simply because I despise raisins

breakfast cereal: plain like corn flakes and puffed wheat or sugar coated like frosted flakes and sugar crisp?


----------



## simonbaker

Baked oatmeal 

Fried & glazed or Baked & sugared?


----------

